# Full epic dds die 1k dps fahren



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.

Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O. 

Noch eins: Vor ner stunde, violette Festung tank+ich+ blauer hexer-1k dps , blauer magier-900dps, fullepic krieger - 1,8k dps

Und grad eben: Orakel, tank+ich+ blauer moonkin-900dps, blauer jäger-800 dps, blauer schurke - 800 dps

Ich mein was is denn so schwer daran?? Ich als ele hatte mit blauem eq 2k dps+.
800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er. 


So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?

btw: ernstgemeinte Frage...


----------



## lordtheseiko (29. Juni 2009)

800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er. 
ja das schaff ich mit meinem 70er grünen Hunter^^


----------



## Magistinus (29. Juni 2009)

Ne, so einfach ist es nicht! Gelle, nicht bischen übertreiben.


----------



## MexxPureLife (29. Juni 2009)

Das liegt daran das manche leute keine rota haben bzw. keine Ahnung haben wie man ihre klasse spielt.

Oder sie sind nicht ganz bei der Sache das heißt sie essen nebenbei tele. leutet oder sie haben einfach keinen bock.
Im Normalfall sollte jeder epic gamer full dps machen wenn er 100% gibt. Wenn das nciht so sein sollte kickt die halt und sucht neue dd´s solange man keinen heal oder tank suchen muss dürfte das kein prob sein.


----------



## Annovella (29. Juni 2009)

Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2009)

das ist halt so, auch wenn man es nicht verstehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (29. Juni 2009)

Also in heros erlebe ich sowas fast nie. Aber letztens in Ulduar 10er hat ein full epic Naxx equipter Schurke 1,1 k dps gefahren.


----------



## Clyon (29. Juni 2009)

Ich würd ehrlich sagen das liegt am Server.

Habe selbst bis vor kurzem auf Baelgun gespielt. Der Handelschannel wird nur von kleinen Kindern vollgespammt und in Instanzen / Raids ohne Stamm findet man echt nur Noobs.

Also, mache das gleiche wie ich. Wechsel den Server. Danach wirst du wieder viel mehr Spass an WoW haben.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es ja auch mal abwechslungsreicher,
wenn Ihr nicht zu 2/3 der Truppe mit derselben Klasse reingehen würdet.^^


----------



## Panaku (29. Juni 2009)

ich kenne das problem. und hab kein plan woran es liegt

 ich habe immer tank gespielt, aber vor kurzem hab ich mein dd equip mal gesockelt und verzaubert um mal dd zu sein:

siehe da 3,5k dps und dritter im dmg (25er raid) nach einer woche übung. ich verstehe es bis heute nicht

Edit: war heute gundrak (normal) mit meinem 77er mage und siehe da 100dps mehr als ein 79er ele schami

grüße von einem der mitleidet


----------



## Massìv (29. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx


----------



## Turismo (29. Juni 2009)

solche leute sind einfach nur imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (29. Juni 2009)

An der Fraktion...Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne jetzt im ernst...Ich fahre mit meinem 76er blau/grünem Schurken beim leveln ohne jegliche Buffs 1.2k dps


----------



## Maine- (29. Juni 2009)

MexxPureLife schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das manche leute keine rota haben bzw. keine Ahnung haben wie man ihre klasse spielt.



vergelterpalas brauchen rota? FACEROLL .

ne mal im ernst ein bisschen klassenverständniss und mach 1000dps als 70er 

hatte dirreckt ma gefragt wieviel der char gekostet hat


----------



## Lexana (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...


Ka, vll haste dich geguckt? ich mach auf jedenfall mit full Epic Pala (Naxx10/25gear) kanppe 3k DPS als Retri oO


----------



## powerpaket (29. Juni 2009)

ja das kenne ich 
bin selber auf baelgun und naja   raid gehe ich gleich gar nich mit fremden da die meisten auf dem server entweder nur die große klappe haben oder einfach nur freaks ohne rl sind     welche von den gruppen ist egal da es von beiden nur mecker gibt(als tank iss man ja eh immer schuld)
und wenn ich lese das die als dd nur so nen knappen 1k dps fahren...  das schaffe ich auch als tank ;-) und ich bin nur in blau gewandet 
aber ist leider so das derzeit auf dem server ne menge spinner sind die einem das spiel auch vermiesen

ps: wenn du mal mit erwachsenen spielen willst die nicht grade nur das wow leben kennen dann kannst du mich ja mal anschreiben(char ist powerpaket)  ;-) suche immer wen mit dem man vernünftig in ini gehen kann


----------



## Dabow (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...



Total Übertrieben ... meine 70er Chars fahren an den Dummys schon ohne AE 1600 DPS ... 800 DPS macht mein Enhancer mit Autohit ... also komm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Willst du uns verarschen ? Mein DK hat zu SPITZENZEITEN auf 80, Naxx 25er 4,500 - 5,000 DPS gefahren ( Boss abhängig )

..........

Ich kenn Leute die wenig Schaden machen ,,, aber 800 DPS ist echt bissel starkt übertrieben von dir


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist wohl schon ein bissel wenig DPS....
Schau halt das du in ne Bessere Gruppe kommst.


----------



## Haramann (29. Juni 2009)

tja ich bin auf frostwolf... xD
wenn du da in naxx unter 2k dps fährst und dass durchgehend wirste gekickt beim random run (man kanns sich ja erlauben)
zum glück bin ich mit meinen 4k dps immer recht weit oben =D
die leute die 1k dps fahrn haben einfach ka vom spiel... ein schurke lvl 80 mit hitcap macht wahrscheinlich schon mit "weißen schlägen" 1kdps...
dann erlebt man leute mit 70 hit aber alles auf crit gesockelt... hit?? sowas brauch ich nich!!! will kritten!!!

edit:4k als retri xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

sowas glaube ich nicht. persönlich auch noch nie erlebt. 



Haramann schrieb:


> edit:4k als retri xD



und jetzt?


----------



## Panaku (29. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Total Übertrieben ... meine 70er Chars fahren an den Dummys schon ohne AE 1600 DPS ... 800 DPS macht mein Enhancer mit Autohit ... also komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachte bis vor kurzem auch das 800 dps übertrieben is, bis ich mit einem 850 dps mage, einem 780 dps hunter und einem 1,3k dps krieger in der vio festung war, ich als tank mit fast 1,5k dps erster im dmg und die hatten blau/epic equip und 1-2 teile grün


----------



## Hungertod (29. Juni 2009)

Leider ist das nicht übertrieben, ich habe schon DDs mit Equip aus Ulduar unter 1k dps fahren sehen, das sind dann die üblichen Kanindaten die sich überall durchleechen und nicht die geringste Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben.


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juni 2009)

Leute...hier sind im Moment glaub ich 5 Themen rund um die DPS-Diskussion.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

Hungertod schrieb:


> Leider ist das nicht übertrieben, ich habe schon DDs mit Equip aus Ulduar unter 1k dps fahren sehen, das sind dann die üblichen Kanindaten die sich überall durchleechen und nicht die geringste Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben.



leute die mit voll epischer ausrüstung 2k oder 2,5k fahren, haben keine ahnung von ihrer klasse. unter 1k mit ulduar equip? glaube ich nicht...sry du hast es bestimmt mit uldaman equip verwechselt


----------



## Giwopti (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine Begegnug im Nexus Hero mit einem Mage. Kurz vorm Ini Start hatte ich mir kurz sein Eq angeschaut und er war komplett Epic.

Nach dem ersten Wipe habe ich mir dann man das DMG - Meter angeschaut.

Der Mage machte 750 dps ..... danach schaute ich mir sein Skillung an .... 0/71/0 .... was heißt komplett Feuer geskillt!

Dann hab ich mal geschaut was er den die ganze Zeit während der Kämpfe macht ..... er castete immer wieder nur Pyroschlag .. sonst NIX !!


Entweder der Char war von Ebay oder ich versteh gar nicht mehr .... aber ich habe dann einen befreundeten Mage gefragt und er hat ihm alles erklärt .... jetzt nach ein paar Monaten macht er 3,5 - 4k dps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## citybreaker (29. Juni 2009)

Heul halt nicht rum und geh mit Leuten aus deine Gilde Inis machen und raiden. Dann
haste solche Probleme nicht und wir müssen uns die Kacke nicht anhören.


----------



## Kollesche (29. Juni 2009)

also ich glaub weniger das es am server liegt als viel eher an persönlichem pech!
zocke auch auf baelgun und hab meistens glück mit random gruppen!
wobei außnahmen die regel bestätigen (full t7 mage mit 1.2k dps z.B.)


----------



## Minorjiel (29. Juni 2009)

Juhuaa....schon wieder einer. Irgendwie schon leicht sarkastisch, dass der Name des TEs "Derwaynez" lautet. Warum regst Du dich auf, ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass es so ist, wie es ist. Ändern kannstes eh nicht.....mach selber was und such' dir ne nette Stammgruppe oder lauf nur noch gildenintern in die Schlachtzüge. Mittlerweile sollte doch jeder mitbekommen haben, dass man Random häufiger mal ne unangenehme Überraschung erlebt. 
Und da Du ja schlecht ein paar tausend andere Spieler auf dem Server durch einen Buffed.de Eintrag ändern kannst, solltest Du vielleicht lieber das ändern, was in Deiner Macht steht (s.o.)...oder Dich mit der Situation abfinden.


----------



## rofldiepofl (29. Juni 2009)

liegt eindeutig an der allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2009)

Weder Realm, noch Fraktion - schlicht und einfach mangelndes Klassenverständnis. Und da such dir wahllos eine "Fehlerquelle" aus: Ausrüstung (inkl. Verz., Steine, Stats), Dmg- und Supporter-Fähigkeiten falsch/nicht eingesetzt, Rollenverteilung und Taktiken nicht verstanden.

Kleines Beispiel 80 Halb-Epic-Hunter (0,7k dps):
-Zaubermacht-Items am Leibe
-Hitcap? Ach das ist mir alles zu theoretisch! Ich will einfach nur Spaß haben
-Ausdauersteine statt Hit, AP, Crit
-Waffe angelegt, die cooler aussieht als die auf der Bank mit den sinnvolleren Stats
-Rudelsausen-Buff wird nur nach Erinnerung ausgeschaltet
-gesamter Kampf im Aspekt der Viper
-Irreführung? Hää?
-oft andere Mobs im Target als der Tank
-Frostgräber, herumstreundende Adds o.ä. werden auf Ansage zwar bekämpft, aber ohne Pet (bei 50/50 Schaden Pet/Jäger kommen wir also auf ganze 0,35k dps)
-Pullt gern
-Haustiere in der Ini
-UND Rota: Fehlanzeige

Beratungsresistent.


----------



## The Future (29. Juni 2009)

mhh das mit den haustieren muss ich auch jedesmal jedne sagen das die nur stören in der ini.


Und wenn der Jäger [ sorry kann mich aber gut drann erinnern ] meint er müsste als Beast master ja mit seinem Dino den Tank ersetzten können pullt 5 gegner rennt weiter und meint die anderen 5 schaffen wir auchnoch frage ich mich ob ihm jegliches verständnis seiner klasse fehlt und es seine erste instanz war.


----------



## markbergs94 (29. Juni 2009)

das ist halt allianz die horde macht immer 500dps mehr ^^


----------



## Mystiksitara (29. Juni 2009)

Ihr müsst auch echt mal unterscheiden zwischen Raidbuffed dps und Ini dps, der Unterschied ist da teilweise echt gravierend.
Wenn ich im Raid viel Bomben kann, komm ich locker 25 Raidbuffed auf 5- 6 k aber in eienr 5 Mann Hero, schaff ich das kaum beim Bomben, weil da auch die Gruppen nicht so groß sind, wie zB in Naxx.

Meine Werte sind immo im Singletarget

25. buffed: 3 - 4 k dps je nachdem wie Kampfeshitze procct
Heroini: 2 - 2,5 k dps

wie gesagt Singletarget.

Das man in Heros nicht den Schaden fahren kann wie in Raids sollte also nicht verwundern, da man selten eine Gruppenzusammenstellung hat, die einen als Klasse 100% supportet.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Juni 2009)

Hm ich hab auch schon leute mit 800dps gesehn. Ich mein, ich hab mit meinem dk schon mit lvl 70 ca. 1,5k dps gemacht. Und mit meinem mage auch. Aber wenn ich leute seh die 800dps haben frage ich mich schon manchma was die in ner ini verloren haben... da kann ich dem TE voll zustimmen.


----------



## Greg09 (29. Juni 2009)

hmm vlt haben die dds keine vernünftige Treffertwertung. oder sie haben eine ganz falsche rota...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> das ist halt allianz die horde macht immer 500dps mehr ^^



auf nazjatar vieleicht....liegt aber daran, dass die horde von destromath kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Heirate deine dumme dps doch. Vllt steht die ja auf deinen fetten afro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaoin (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Heirate deine dumme dps doch. Vllt steht die ja auf deinen fetten afro



Hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?
> 
> btw: ernstgemeinte Frage...



Liegt es vielleicht an dir?...Irgendwie warst du ja auch in der gruppe....und das scheint das einzige zu sein das die schilderungen gemein haben? Ich glaube das ich mit meinem vergelter 1800 bis 2300 dps hatte...hat mir aber genausoviel spass gemacht als würde ich nur 1000 fahren ;-)


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Total Übertrieben ... meine 70er Chars fahren an den Dummys schon ohne AE 1600 DPS ... 800 DPS macht mein Enhancer mit Autohit ... also komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meins 100% ernst


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht an dir?...Irgendwie warst du ja auch in der gruppe....und das scheint das einzige zu sein das die schilderungen gemein haben? Ich glaube das ich mit meinem vergelter 1800 bis 2300 dps hatte...hat mir aber genausoviel spass gemacht als würde ich nur 1000 fahren ;-)


Ne an mir liegt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie willst du bitte eine hero vernünftig machen wenn die dd´s + tank zusammen 4k dps schaffen?


----------



## Orker (29. Juni 2009)

MexxPureLife schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das manche leute keine rota haben bzw. keine Ahnung haben wie man ihre klasse spielt.
> 
> Oder sie sind nicht ganz bei der Sache das heißt sie essen nebenbei tele. leutet oder sie haben einfach keinen bock.
> Im Normalfall sollte jeder epic gamer full dps machen wenn er 100% gibt. Wenn das nciht so sein sollte kickt die halt und sucht neue dd´s solange man keinen heal oder tank suchen muss dürfte das kein prob sein.




Da geb ich dir recht mit der Rota


auch mir passieren ab und zu fehler dann ist die Rota im ar... ^^. Dann schnell agieren um es auszubessern bevor es in der damage meter statistik auffällt ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mit meinem combat schurken auf 75 1,4k dps oO
mein warry fährt full epic 3k oO
Wo liegt das Problem?^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juni 2009)

Anstatt immer zu meckern, was ja hier standart ist, könnte man ja den Leuten Tipps geben wie sie es besser machen könnten. Ach sorry, lästern macht ja mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun)



ja


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx



will ich auch ma sehen und den vom 70^^


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Ne an mir liegt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene du hast meine frage nicht verstanden :-)
Du bist selbst schuld...sowie alle die sich darüber beklagen das sie es ertragen mussten mit minder qualifizierten spielern in ein und der selben instanz gewesen zu sein...
Geht nurnoch mit gleichgesinnten oder mit anderen worten so guten spielern wie ihr es selbst seid.
Also ich war auch nie sonderlich gut aber bin trotzdem in heros gegangen weil ich so wie du und alle anderen das recht habe meinen char weiterzuentwickeln und so weiter und so weiter.
Wer den Zonk vermeiden will muss sich erlesenes stammpersonal suchen oder?

@ Obi-Lan-Kinobi    so sollte das sein :-D


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...





Beantwortet sich selber, allis.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Anstatt immer zu meckern, was ja hier standart ist, könnte man ja den Leuten Tipps geben wie sie es besser machen könnten. Ach sorry, lästern macht ja mehr spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn man seine Klasse bis lvl 80 gelevelt hat und dann immer noch 800 dps fährt, obwohl man schon 15d oder so damit zokkt, dann helfen da Tips glaub ich auch nicht mehr :>
Und die ebay-chars hamns nich verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ernsthaft 2 Jägern hab ich ne Rotation rausgesucht
Aber wenn in einer Gruppe 3 Leute mit unter 1k dps ist regt mich das auf und es ist ein Gruppen leav wert


----------



## Savo3 (29. Juni 2009)

Naja ich mit meine Dk mache auch nur 2200 Dps
Bin zu 75% Epic und 15% Rare


----------



## Kvick (29. Juni 2009)

naja ich geh nur noch heros wegen Ruf und weil ich endlich das verdammte Mammut haben will^^
manchmal erlebt man schon skurrile Dinge, einmal in VF hc hatten wir nen mage dabei, der seine 1. Hero geht und hatte nur 600-700 dps, natürlich wurde dann dmg gepostet 1. ich(shadow) 2. Schurke 3. Tank(Dudu) 4. er halt als mage..  5. Heiler(Shamy); und das geflame ging los (ja ich gestehe ich hab's auch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Arme war schon völlig fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber als dann raus kam das die letzte Ini die er besucht hatte BW nhc war und er nicht wusste was ne Rota ist haben dann aber alle aufgehört und es ihm erklärt, der Dudu hat dann noch nen Mage aus unserer Gilde gefragt ober er ihm nen bissel helfen kann..  warn dann später nochmal mit dem Mage inner andern Ini und siehe da  1.2k-1.3k dps ..

Und die Moral von der Geschicht'?
Flame nicht^^ (denn man kann nie wissen was wirklich das problem ist xD)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Also wenn man seine Klasse bis lvl 80 gelevelt hat und dann immer noch 800 dps fährt, obwohl man schon 15d oder so damit zokkt, dann helfen da Tips glaub ich auch nicht mehr :>



die klasse lernst erst auf max lvl kennen. die low inis werden sowieso kaum noch betreten und eine lvl-skillung entsricht niemals einer raid skillung.



derwaynez schrieb:


> Aber wenn in einer Gruppe 3 Leute mit unter 1k dps ist regt mich das auf und es ist ein Gruppen leav wert



vorhin waren es noch 1-1,5k...jetzt schon unter 1k...hmmm. ich glaube, du spinnst dir selbst etwas zusammen


----------



## Mjuu (29. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Naja ich mit meine Dk mache auch nur 2200 Dps
> Bin zu 75% Epic und 15% Rare



das ist traurig.


----------



## Gromer (29. Juni 2009)

*Hust* Test Test Test *lalallala*


Ok Ready !!!




MIMIMIMIMIMI xD


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> nene du hast meine frage nicht verstanden :-)
> Du bist selbst schuld...sowie alle die sich darüber beklagen das sie es ertragen mussten mit minder qualifizierten spielern in ein und der selben instanz gewesen zu sein...
> Geht nurnoch mit gleichgesinnten oder mit anderen worten so guten spielern wie ihr es selbst seid.
> Also ich war auch nie sonderlich gut aber bin trotzdem in heros gegangen weil ich so wie du und alle anderen das recht habe meinen char weiterzuentwickeln und so weiter und so weiter.
> ...



Tja aus meiner alten Gilde hatten alle schon so gutes eq dass sie nich mehr wirklich in Heros gegangen sind sondern nurnoch Ulduar und ne neue hab ich noch nich^^


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> die klasse lernst erst auf max lvl kennen. die low inis werden sowieso kaum noch betreten und eine lvl-skillung entsricht niemals einer raid skillung.



man fährt aber auch mit einer level skillung mehr als 800 dps

und ab lvl 70 werden die inis schon wieder gut betreten


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> *Hust* Test Test Test *lalallala*
> 
> 
> Ok Ready !!!
> ...



Ich glaube wirklich das ich das mimimimi ding nie verstehen werde? Oder ist es einfach nur nicht lustig? naja egal:-)
Das mit den tips wird zwar oft auch als klugscheisserei verstanden aber die rationalste lösung ist denke ich wenn der Pro den Noobs erklärt das er auf diesem niveau nicht spielen will weil es ihm keinen spass macht. Ist nunmal echt eine frechheit wenn normale 4/4 er spieler sich anmaaßen mit ihm spielen zu können/dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaoin (29. Juni 2009)

ahahalol sind ja voll die kacknoobs mein schurke auf lvl 60 macht schon 3k dps und mein todesritter unbuffed 6k in heros 

;D


----------



## YasoNRX (29. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> die klasse lernst erst auf max lvl kennen. die low inis werden sowieso kaum noch betreten und eine lvl-skillung entsricht niemals einer raid skillung.
> 
> 
> 
> vorhin waren es noch 1-1,5k...jetzt schon unter 1k...hmmm. ich glaube, du spinnst dir selbst etwas zusammen


Trotzdem mit lv skillung macht man paar dps weniger aber nicht das man unter 1k kommt und so unter die leute fehlt die sowas mit lv skill auf lv 70 machen tzze


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

---gelöscht--- wegen missverständnis


----------



## Valkron (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich würde wie schon gesagt Server wechseln, weil wenn ich mit meinem 72er DK +/- 800-900DpS fahre dürfte das ja nicht all zu schwer sein mit Full-Epic auf 80ig 2-3k zu fahren, ich mein es ist ja nicht schlimm sich eine Rota abzuschaun, solang der Schaden da ist...


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja aus meiner alten Gilde hatten alle schon so gutes eq dass sie nich mehr wirklich in Heros gegangen sind sondern nurnoch Ulduar und ne neue hab ich noch nich^^




P.P würd ich das jetzt ja nennen. Da ich aber die noobseite vertrete hält sich mein mitgefühl/verständniss irgendwie in grenzen.
Aber einen vorschlag hätte ich. Wärend deiner streifzüge durch virtuelle gefilde solltest du evtl die namen derer die zu deiner zufriedenheit gespielt haben in deine frindsliste aufnehmen und denen eine chance geben ...


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (29. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Weder Realm, noch Fraktion - schlicht und einfach mangelndes Klassenverständnis. Und da such dir wahllos eine "Fehlerquelle" aus: Ausrüstung (inkl. Verz., Steine, Stats), Dmg- und Supporter-Fähigkeiten falsch/nicht eingesetzt, Rollenverteilung und Taktiken nicht verstanden.
> 
> Beratungsresistent.



SEHR NICE! /sign


----------



## Droyale (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...


nicht schon wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

ebenso missverständniss

:-)


----------



## Kvick (29. Juni 2009)

Kaoin schrieb:


> ahahalol sind ja voll die kacknoobs mein schurke auf lvl 60 macht schon 3k dps



sicher nicht...  weiß zwar nicht wie's heute ist, aber ich hatte zu 60ger zeiten mit meinem T2(.5) Schurken an guten Tagen 900 dps... vllt kann man heute über 1k schaffen aber 3k sind nen bissel übertrieben oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> Und nun tief einatmen und die restkonzentration aufwenden um das von mir geschriebene zu lesen und diesmal auch zu verstehen :-) TROTZ schriftfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ups sry...ich habs ziemlich verpeilt. dachte der satz kam vom te...ka warum. sry


----------



## Kaoin (29. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> sicher nicht...  weiß zwar nicht wie's heute ist, aber ich hatte zu 60ger zeiten mit meinem T2(.5) Schurken an guten Tagen 900 dps... vllt kann man heute über 1k schaffen aber 3k sind nen bissel übertrieben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. wollt nur mal mitreden wie alle anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (29. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ups sry...ich habs ziemlich verpeilt. dachte der satz kam vom te...ka warum. sry



Kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Heirate deine dumme dps doch. Vllt steht die ja auf deinen fetten afro



Sag mal, hat Buffed dich noch nich weggesperrt ? 

Mit welchem Mod muß man hier schlafen das solche Trolle gebannt werden ? 

Diese Frage ist ernst gemeint.... -.-


----------



## Kvick (29. Juni 2009)

Kaoin schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. wollt nur mal mitreden wie alle anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





achso sry^^  hats grad irgendwie ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,   ...  dann lass dich nicht aufhalten und hf beim mitreden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat Buffed dich noch nich weggesperrt ?
> 
> Mit welchem Mod muß man hier schlafen das solche Trolle gebannt werden ?
> 
> Diese Frage ist ernst gemeint.... -.-


zam


----------



## Slow0110 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es immer toll, dass ich, wenn ich auf Ele umskille immer Platz 1. im Dmg bin, obwohl ich 70% von meinem Heal Gear anhabe.
Aber bei uns kommt es nur sehr selten vor, dass man ne Hero nicht schafft. Meißtsens sind das nur Dk´s, die das schaffen. Aber die Mehrheit der Spieler, die auch mit blauen Equip in Instanzen gehen, machen mehr als 1k Dps.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Heirate deine dumme dps doch. Vllt steht die ja auf deinen fetten afro




Herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

100% sigin.


----------



## derwaynez (29. Juni 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> na wenn die alle so blau woarn homs vllt bissl zu vui gsoffa und konntn deswegen net gscheit spuiln!


<3
aber wohl eher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (29. Juni 2009)

mein 61er verstärker schami fährt so um die 600 dps ^^ .. und mein blauer 80er mage (paar epics hat er inzwischen) fährt so um die 2 - 2,5 .. bei bossen kitzle ich aber schon bald an der 3k marke


----------



## youngceaser (29. Juni 2009)

also selbst wenn ich kein bock habe feure ich den ein oder anderen schuß ab oder autoshot und das macht schon so an die 2k ^^


----------



## TheEmperor (29. Juni 2009)

In heroics hat man sich daran schon wieder gewöhnt, dass nicht viel Dps im Spiel ist, denn wenn ich selbst an meinen damals grade 80er Twink denke, dann weiß ich, dass  ich auch nicht mehr als 1500 dps gemacht habe. Natürlich ist es schwer möglich sich vorzustellen, dass es mit einem höreren equip "möglich ist" so wenig Schaden zu machen.

Wesentlich schlimmer und nerviger ist es, wenn man solche Leute in dem "clear run" random raid antrifft von dem man sich erhofft hatte, etwas equip für den twink zu finden und man feststellt wie gut man doch ist im vergleich zu anderen, wobei es eher an deren unfähigkeit als an meinem auch nicht grade so großem Können liegt.


----------



## immortal15 (29. Juni 2009)

liegt an deiner fraktion allis machen keinen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (29. Juni 2009)

neue Leute mit ihrem ersten Char + vor Lvl 80 noch nie ne Ini von innen gesehen + Autohit = ganz einfach Formel die zu DPS-Werten unter denen eines Hunter-Tankpets führen^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. Juni 2009)

Letztens in Naxx nen Naxx 25er equipten Mage dabeigehabt. Satte 1,6k dps!


----------



## Bodog (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend, 
Entweder er/sie hatte einen schlechten Tag oder der Char wurde bei E-bay gekauft.
Kann auch sein das ein Freund den Char kurz gespielt hat und damit einfach nicht umgehen konnte.
Gibt so viele Möglichkeiten....

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Skullix (29. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte so ähnliche fälle: dk 75% epic aus heros und naxx 10er, mit 1,1k dps,
woran lag es? zweiviertel der talente in blut 1 viertel frost 1 viertel unheilig...
hab ihm eine gute geben und ne rota erklärt und siehe da er macht 1,8 dps!
naja, ein bisschen verständnis fehlt halt ein paar leuten.
da hilft nur: 1 freundlich daraufhinweisen
                  2 hilfe anbieten
                  3 bei uneinsichtigkeit kicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich komm auch von bealgun full epic schurke und mache mehr dps wie die ^^


----------



## PhOeNiXX26 (29. Juni 2009)

Blizzard hat den Content so einfach gemacht das jeder und ich meine wirklich jeder innerhalb weniger Tage full epic ist und trotzdem net spielen kann. MovementKrüppel ftw...

Um alles noch schlimmer zu machen kommt der nächste Patch, wo jedem dann die 226er epics hinterhergeschmissen werden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

PhOeNiXX26 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat den Content so einfach gemacht das jeder und ich meine wirklich jeder innerhalb weniger Tage full epic ist und trotzdem net spielen kann. MovementKrüppel ftw...



das war zu bc schon so...ist nix neues. oder waren die leute, die sich heute beschweren, damals die nutznießer? warscheinlich schon.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (29. Juni 2009)

hey nochjemand von baelgun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich habe es gestern auch erlebt , das ein dk tank bloß 700 dps fährt und ein mage 1 k ok der mage hatte müll eq aber der dk 700 dps? bitte??  warscheinlich zählt auch die skillung und die rota , nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. Juni 2009)

wenn das n poserthread ist, ich schaff meist (bei xt und hodir weit) über 6k!!! (je nach boss) imba roxxor oder? und das bei leider meist 1-5 fps -.-

Zum Thema:
Mich stört es schon, dass es manche einfach nur schaffen, ihre White Hits rauszuhauen, wie soll es denn sonst möglich sein mit ner ilvl 226 Waffe selten sogar UNTER 1k dps zu fahren? Oder man hat so viel skill, dass man es schafft, weniger dmg zu machen als man mit Whites machen würde?

Meine Lösung zu diesem Problem:
Ich gehe einfach nur noch Gildenintern raiden (nur Uldulol), und wenn ich mal was anderes mitgehen möchte, dann nur mit kompetenten Mitspielern, seit dem muss ich mich nicht mehr über 700 DPS anderer DDs aufregen. =D

EDIT: Es gab mal nen MS, der wollte bei uns die Hero mit. Nachdem er nur 500 DPS geschaft hat, hat der Schurke mal ein bisschen mit Schurkenhandel rumgespielt, war sehr amüsant. Nach ca. 10 Toden hat er mit Geflame die Gruppe verlassen, "er wäre zu gut für uns wenn er die ganze Zeit die Aggro klauen würde". ^^ Könnt ihr ja auch mal probieren, einfach nen Hunter oder Rouge mitnehmen. =D


----------



## Redstorm (29. Juni 2009)

also mein 60er Dk fährt schon 500-600 Dps
irgendwas machen die Leute dann falsch
jeder blau grün equipte 80er müsste mindestens 1,5k fahren..

tipp: such ne anständige Gilde , wo du Leute drin findest die ihre Klasse beherrschen können...

byby


----------



## CypherGirl (29. Juni 2009)

Kaoin schrieb:


> ahahalol sind ja voll die kacknoobs mein schurke auf lvl 60 macht schon 3k dps und mein todesritter unbuffed 6k in heros
> 
> ;D



Mit sicherheit nicht.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Druidiri (29. Juni 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> liegt an deiner fraktion allis machen keinen schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign​ne aber echt man hat ja mal einen oder maximal zwei leute in einer grp die sooooo wenig dmg machen wie du sagst aber das jedes mal alle ausser dir gimps sind glaub ich nicht so recht Oo​


----------



## Dunkelwolf (29. Juni 2009)

Naja, also langsam ist bei mir die Verständniss auch futsch... jedoch ist es bei mir so, dass ich nun fast vollständig episch ausgerüstet bin und es nur selten über 2k DPS schaffe (bin Magier). 
Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass es bei mir zumindest Raidabhängig zu sein scheint. Letztens wurde ich aus Archa 25 Kammer ausgeschlossen, weil ich es grademal auf 1,2k geschafft habe... jedoch in Naxxramas (10er) bin ich locker bei 2k - 2,5k.

Trotz erheblicher Änderungen in Skillung, Sockeln und Verzauberungen sowie einbeziehen nützlicher Tipps muss ich sagen ist es als DD nicht immer einfach, einen DPS-Wert über 3k zu erreichen.


Wer mir noch helfen mag, ich nehm gern PM's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lieben Gruß und bitte um Vergebung der niedrigen DPS-Werte... DamageDealer sind auch nur Menschen und deswegen nicht perfekt.


----------



## Tryko (29. Juni 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> also mein 60er Dk fährt schon 500-600 Dps
> irgendwas machen die Leute dann falsch


Irgendwas machst du falsch.^^ Also ich hab mit meinem DK mit Stufe 58 gut 1.2-1.3k DPS geschaft, oder hat etwa mein Recount gespinnt? =0


----------



## Redryujin (29. Juni 2009)

nicht jeder ist ein pro gamer wie ihr. Habt ihr schonmal dran gedacht welcher Spieler dran sitzt? Könnte ja ein 60er Jähriger sein mit ner langsameren Reaktionszeit.

Oder jemand mit einer Behinderung?

Wenn jemand mit Full epic nur 1k dps fährt, dann spricht ihn mal an woran es liegt. Wenn er selber nicht weiß was der Grund ist für die niedrige dps rate dann gebt ihn ein paar Tips z.b.
falls derjenige nicht antwortet dann kickt ihn einfach dann ist es ein "kiddy".

Ja manche/viele haben Probleme richtig hohe dps zu fahren.


----------



## Shinigami303 (29. Juni 2009)

Also entweder hat er den Char bei ebay gekauft, kann ihn garnet spielen oder ihm fehlt es an hit und crit.


----------



## DeJaY (29. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> -Ausdauersteine statt Hit, AP, Crit
> 
> Beratungsresistent.



ist doch noch voll ok :>
aber 16 deff 24 ausdauer bei nem hunter und sagen das man genug schaden fuer emalon macht finde ich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann gerade an 500 dps kratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> Letzens in der U-bahn war ein Spasti der hat im Raid auf dem Schaffner 1.2k dps Satte gemacht und allem war es egal.
> Sowas auch....




Hallo Buffed Team wie lange wollt ihr diesem Troll noch einen Platz zum rumtrollen geben ? Reichen Ausländerfeindliche Parolen nicht für einen Bann ?


----------



## 50Cent200 (29. Juni 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst du falsch.^^ Also ich hab mit meinem DK mit Stufe 58 gut 1.2-1.3k DPS geschaft, oder hat etwa mein Recount gespinnt? =0



ich glaube du hast dich verlesen, denke nicht, dass man das mit dem Level schafft, egal was man für ein equip hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Team wie lange wolt ihr diesem Troll noch einen Platz zum rumtrollen geben ? Reichen Ausländerfeindliche Parolen nicht für einen Bann ?



das frage ich mich auch. er wurde bereits mehrmals gemeldet


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Juni 2009)

liegt nich am Realm, das gibs überall. Die sind einfach autohit afk, oder autoshot halt. oder die können wirklich garnichts diese leute.


----------



## ReWahn (29. Juni 2009)

knüpfe kontakte zu guten raidgilden, dann gehen dir die guten dds so schnell nicht aus.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon in diversen anderen Threads.
> Erschreckend sowas ...



wir müssen aufpassen...buffed bannt eher uns als ihn...da wir hier nichts zum thema beitragen.


----------



## Nicetale1 (29. Juni 2009)

Versteh ich nich ich mach mit autohist schon so ca 800-900 und so im raid 3-4k dps wie kann man dann nichmal 2k machen??
und in hc noch sterben das geht eig garnich mehr


----------



## lord just (29. Juni 2009)

naja es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wie man gebuffed wird und ob das equip denn auch für die skillung gemacht wurde. wie sah denn der support in der gruppe aus mit auren und buffs? und waren die leute auch in ihrer ersten skillung oder sind die in ihren normalen klamotten mit anderer skillung mitgekommen (erlebt man öfters in letzter zeit). ansonsten ist epic nicht gleich epic. viele dd tragen auch gerne mal tank sachen, weil sie da einfacher dran kommen (kann man sich herstellen lassen oder im ah kaufen, da die meist nicht bop sind).


----------



## advanced08 (29. Juni 2009)

sowas wird es immer geben weil manche einfach zu faul sind sich die talente und spells durchzulesen


ich selbst hab mit 70 mit meinen pala auch rund 1k dps gemacht 

und es ist GARNICHT schwer

mit dem dk weis ich es nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locke82 (29. Juni 2009)

liegt eindeutig an der fraktion. :-P

nee...mal im ernst: blizzard macht es einfach viel zu leicht, an epics ranzukommen. heutzutage hat es garnichts mehr zu bedeuten, wenn einer full epic is. das spiegelt im besten fall nur seine ausdauer und sein glück dar. ob es einer wirklich kann, siehst du leider erst, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## valibaba (29. Juni 2009)

Jo hab ich auch schon erlebt... Caster die immer nur 1spell spammen und Hunter die immer oom sind obwohl sie eineen super aspekt der viper haben... Aber diese leute sind bei uns zum glück sehr selten. Da unser Server der älteren Geneartion angehört und deshalb wahrsceinlich ncht von kids überflutet wird. 
Wenn mir aber trotzdem einer unterkommt der nicht die dps macht die er sollte mache ich ihn aufmerksam dass er sich rasch im I-Net eine roota suchen soll, dafür bekommt er 5-10min zeit... Hat bisher immer geholfen!!!


----------



## Syrras (29. Juni 2009)

Haben deine 3 retris alle das selbe Richturteil überschireben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es macht durchaus Sinn sich dda zu koordinieren.

Ein Gildie hatte mit seinem Jäger auch mal (trotz Naxx-farm) in einer Hero Ini nur 800 Dps gefahren, der war halt für einen Run einfahc nicht bei der Sache, was solls?

/gkick? Blödsinn, mit den Leuten reden macht erst den Anfang.

Wenn dein Tank den überSchaden fährt? Gratz.


Macht doch ein paar alte Heros zu 2t.

Hatten die Jungs den trotzdem AggroProbleme?

Kenne viele gute Tanks, aber ein paar gimpen jeden DD, da sie bestimmte targets aussen vor lassen (mit Vorliebe Caster) und wenn du dich um das Focus target kümmerst der Heiler bald oom ist...

Aber wehe da weicht einer von ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TRC (29. Juni 2009)

Dass du (TE) gleich 3 solcher "Noobs" erwischt hast, ist entweder Pech oder gelogen/übertrieben. Dass es sie gibt, die Ihre-Klasse-nicht-Beherrscher oder Lass-die-anderen-mal-Macher, steht außer Frage.

Hatte letztens auch so einen mit in BU HC, Retri, 3/4 T7/T7,5, unter 1k dps, kein Decursen, kein Buße (ich weiß, braucht man in HCs nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wäre aber eine mögliche Erklärung gewesen).

Woran es lag? Keine Ahnung. Beratungsresistenz vielleicht. Desinteresse vielleicht. Völlige Unkenntnis simpelster Spielmechaniken vielleicht (à la "ich muss eine Taste drücken, damit was passiert").

Bin selber Retri, fahre in HCs fast immer über 2,5k dps bei vergleichbarer Ausrüstung. Ist ein Gildenkollege von mir. Habe ihm mehrmals "Unterricht" gegeben, habe es zumindest versucht, eigentlich nur Grundlagen wie: Spells auf Slots/Tasten legen, welche Spells hat der Retri? was ist ein Cooldown? usw... Für mehr wurden mir die Stunden zu lang...

Wohlgemerkt: er spielt seit 18 Monaten Retri!!!

Was man dagegen tun kann?

Keine Ahnung... Solche Leute gibts halt...

Bei Randoms muss man damit leben oder man darf sich halt nicht darauf einlassen. Arsenalcheck bringt bei solchen Leuten nichts (weil gute Ausrüstung vorhanden). Willst du bei jeder HC erst an die Puppen?... Und ständig neue Member suchen nervt auch...

Bei Gildenmembern kann man halt nicht viel machen:
- Mitleid haben und überall durchziehen (nervt auf Dauer, Klotz am Bein, so hart es klingt)
- nicht mitnehmen (was dem Gilden-Klima extrem schadet)
- neue Gilde suchen (wäre schlecht bei mir, weil RL-Freund)

Manche Dinge muss man einfach hinnehmen... oder sich ein anderes Hobby suchen!

Ach ja, am Rande vermerkt: Jede HC ist mit 3 DDs à 800 dps zu schaffen, wenn Tank und Heiler gut sind...


----------



## NewEra (29. Juni 2009)

achten net auf hit pennen
können keine rotation richtig durchführen
spielen mit einfach i-was klicken usw.


----------



## DeJaY (29. Juni 2009)

wen du dk tank bist mit nem gescheiten healer is eh alles faceroll xD


----------



## kite859 (29. Juni 2009)

ich kenn das auch....manche "damage dealer" wenn man sie noch so nennen kann sind echt lächerlich...
also ich mit meinem 65er hexer twink mache in ner ini locker 800 dps wenn nicht noch mehr und wenn man das auf 80 nicht packt, spielt man defenitiv das falsche spiel.


----------



## Littlestream (29. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...110244&st=0 


Ich war 5 Stunden schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samurai666 (29. Juni 2009)

Redstorm schrieb:


> jeder blau grün equipte 80er müsste mindestens 1,5k fahren..



Naja ich war mit meinem Pala frisch auf 80 blau equiped und hatte die Axt aus Hdb hero. Mehr als 1,2k dps gingen da nicht.
Nein es liegt nicht an meinem Skill heute mach ich meine 4k-5,5k DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich in anderem Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Panaku (29. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Anstatt immer zu meckern, was ja hier standart ist, könnte man ja den Leuten Tipps geben wie sie es besser machen könnten. Ach sorry, lästern macht ja mehr spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mit dem helfen ist unschaffbar, denn die leute wollen meistens keine tipps, kleines beispiel: ich treff nen mage der sauwenige dps fährt weil er eine grottige skillung hat (entzünden und brandstifter nicht geskillt aber dafür heiße sohlen und feurige rache oder verbesserter blizzard anstatt stechendes eis) ich geb ihm ein paar tipps da ich ja selber einen mage auf 75 hatte, er bedankte sich dafür

einige tage später sehe ich diesen mage in dalaran und schau mir seine skillung an, anstatt auf mich zuhören und die wichtigen talente im feuerbaum zu skillen hat er auf arkan geskillt und hat welche talente natürlich ausgelassen geistes beherschung und arkaner geist.

solchen leuten kann man nicht helfen


----------



## taurados (29. Juni 2009)

so jetzt mal einer der selbst erfahrung mit low dps hatte.

ich bin als erste grün in archa 25 reingekommen da machte ich 650-800 trotz rota 

dann hab ich epics gesammelt skillung im inet nach gelesen nachdem ich 1/2 blau 1/2 epic war mit perfekter skillung waren ca.1500 dps drin


----------



## Frozo (29. Juni 2009)

Vor 2 STunden
Vollgendes Szenario:
10er Obsi
2 tanks 2 healer 8 dd's
MT: 2.2k dps (pala)
2nd tank: 1.4k
4 von 8 dds: +2k dps (unter anderem auch ich mit der spitze (2.4k dps))
der rest der dd's : -1.1k dps
da siehste es leigt ned am server^^
Der Grösste bob war ein hexi mit 800 dps bei sartharion... weiss auchned wie das geht... schon alleine durch alle dots bekommt man mehr..
Manchmal gibts dinge...
Einmal kommste mit 2.4k dps ned mal unter die top ten und manchmal führste mit 1.8k schon die spitze an...
Traurig aber wahr..
So viel dazu hofffe war hilfreich und übersichtlich
achja server is Sen'jin


----------



## Kaoin (29. Juni 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> 10er Obsi
> 2 tanks 2 healer 8 dd's



Aha ^^

Aber die meisten Klassen wie unter 1.5k dps stehen sind Hexer.


----------



## Cypress2308 (29. Juni 2009)

^^
liegt wahrscheinlich daran das solche leute dauernd geflamt werden und ihnen niemand sagt wie sie es besser machen können
und durch ein liebevolles "lol gimp 1k dps hf noch" - kick! werden sie auch in nächster zeit nicht viel mehr dmg machen ...


----------



## maerijane (29. Juni 2009)

Denk ma liegt daran das du Allianz spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (29. Juni 2009)

taurados schrieb:


> so jetzt mal einer der selbst erfahrung mit low dps hatte.
> 
> ich bin als erste grün in archa 25 reingekommen da machte ich 650-800 trotz rota
> 
> dann hab ich epics gesammelt skillung im inet nach gelesen nachdem ich 1/2 blau 1/2 epic war mit perfekter skillung waren ca.1500 dps drin


für nen heiler nicht schlecht. fürn dd:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltruand (29. Juni 2009)

Ich geb jetzt auch noch meinen Senf dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin größtenteils Blau Equipt (Heros,Marken etc.). Hab auch n paar nette lila Sachen, aber v.a. Blau.
Ich war also letztens Ema 25er, da schreibt ein weiterer WL im Chat: "Hey! Der WL da is ja fast Blue! Kick den ma!"   Zum Glück kannte ich den Raidleader ein bisschen und konnte ihn deshalb überzeugen, dass ich noch ne Chance verdiene.

Nachdem Emalon gelegt war, hat der andere WL plötzlich nix mehr gesagt. Er war zwar nr.1 im DPS (4,5k), ABER ich hatte mit meinem blau-/lila-EQ trotzdem noch die 3k DPS gekratzt!

Was lernen wir daraus? Skill > Equip! 

Das Problem heutzutage ist ja, dass man ganz schnell Epics holen kann (bin nur zu faul dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), obwohl man keinen Skill hat bzw seine Klasse nicht beherscht! Also liebe Leute: Immer dran denken: gebt den Leuten in Blau auch mal ne Chance! Vllt. haben die's trotzdem drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG el_truand

edit:


> Aber die meisten Klassen wie unter 1.5k dps stehen sind Hexer.





> aber du hast recht. ich kenne hexer entweder als die imba dds oder halt total gimps...



Liegt wohl ganz einfach daran, dass Hexer ne Klasse ist wo wirklich Skill > Equipment herrscht. Aus meiner persöhnlichen Erfahrung heraus kann ich das nur bestätigen (wie auch schon vorhin angesprochen).

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber beim Hexer steht erstmal das Können im Vordergrund und dannach kommt erst das Equipment!


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juni 2009)

Bei uns in der Gruppe hat auch ein uldu equipter Fearl Druide nur 2k Dps gefahren und?

ich heul auch nicht wie ein Mädchen hier rum...


----------



## Cypress2308 (29. Juni 2009)

maerijane schrieb:


> Denk ma liegt daran das du Allianz spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das hab ich in meinem beitrag vergessen!!^^

denn es ist tatsache horde > allianz ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne ihr braucht jetzt auch nich versuchen das gegenteil zu behaupten ^^
alles was ihr da gegen sagt ist EPIC FAIL!

blabla flame flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidiri (29. Juni 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> 2 tanks 2 healer 8 dd's





rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aber du hast recht. ich kenne hexer entweder als die imba dds oder halt total gimps...


----------



## Panaku (29. Juni 2009)

skill > equip finde ich stimmt nicht so ganz, denn leute mit skill sockeln und verzaubern ihr equip richtig, und das hat dann auch wieder was mit besserem equip zu tun


----------



## Alpax (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny könntest du vlt. aufhören dich so kindisch zu benehmen .. da hat keiner was von!


----------



## Crosis (29. Juni 2009)

haste ma auf die geachtet? 1-1,5k bei epicequip dürfte autohit sein^^


----------



## Draicul (29. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gäääähn nur 1600 DPS mit 70 ? L2p


----------



## siberian (29. Juni 2009)

wow community 2009 wie schön war's mal vor langer langer zeit als es noch kein recount gab und das spiel noch keine massenware war.


----------



## Thedynamike (29. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx



Zumindest als Schurke, bei Bossen, mit allen Cooldowns ist das möglich.


----------



## Gromer (29. Juni 2009)

Homokenny schrieb:


> doch zerstörung und verwüstung.





Wie oft habe ich euch gesagt ihr sollt aufpassen das niemand aus dem Brachland ausbüxt und JETZT jetzt haben wir das Problem ........ xD


----------



## HuntertheBest (29. Juni 2009)

es kann nciht daran liegen das man keine rota hat!!!
selbst wenn man sagen wir mal als hunter einfach alle schüsse wenn rdy raushaut fahr ich auf 79, grün blau halt, schon 1,7k dps je nach grp +, - ca200. und wenn man eine klasse von 1 - 80(da es ja hero inis sind) spielt kann es nicht angehn wennn man sich ernsthaft hinsetzt und da ne ini geht so schlechten dmg zu machen. es geht schlichtweg nicht. die leute müssen echt was anderes machen, brain afk sein, betrunken nebenbei irgendwas anderes spielen oder sonstwas aber wer sich da hinsetzt und wirklich seine klasse spielen kann der schafft auch auf frisch 80 mit noch nicht einem epic 2k dps.


----------



## zaltim (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür das es an eindeutig an der Fraktion liegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (29. Juni 2009)

hab grad was experimentiert
wenn ich mit hero eq mit meiner eule immer nur zorn caste schaff ich die 2k marke auch knapp^^


----------



## Sadinsky (29. Juni 2009)

Hm... kenn da jemanden, der drückt einfach mal bisschen was. Ist DD, hat aber doppelt soviel Ausdauer als Stärke... (Krieger)
Ich denke, dass ganze kommt daher da viele Leute vom Questen her einfach auch so weiterkommen. Man muss nicht XY DPS rausfahren für einen einzelnen non-elite Mob. Drum beschäftigen sich die Spieler nicht allzufest, was Rotation angeht. Geht ja nichtmal um die perfekte Rotation, gar mit den einzelnen Skills die man hat und die auch einzusetzen...

Aber wenn man einen kickt, versteht derjenige nicht was er genau falsch gemacht hat. Der Bekannte kann sein Problem auch nicht richten (lvl 73 und macht knapp über 500dps).
Selber habe ich das Problem zum Glück nicht... dafür habe ich mich zuviel mit meiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt.

Zusammengefasst: Sofern man diese Spieler nicht integriert, bleiben sie "Eigenbrötler". Und solange sie mit ihrem, wie's auch gern genannt wird, Facerolling beim questen weiterkommen, solange ändern sie kaum was.

Also: Helft diesen Leuten statt sie in die Ecke zu stellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur so kommen wir alle weiter... (Die Kette ist nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied) *g*


----------



## zaltim (29. Juni 2009)

also damit das mal klar is ... alle großschnauzen die hier behaupten 1,1 - 1,5k dps macht man mit autohit ... durchaus nicht! Hab ich heute mal aufm ptr ausprobiert was so ein full t9 hunter und ein full t9 dk so an atutohit dps machen ... 

Hunter: ca. 800- 1100 dps (autoshoot)
DK : 700-900 dps (autohit)

würde euch "klugscheißern" gern noch ein paar screens posten aber die server sind leider offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elendi93 (29. Juni 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> 800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er.
> ja das schaff ich mit meinem 70er grünen Hunter^^




Naja xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ...

Du hast auf Level 70 T6 Equip wenn gut wars grad ma so 800 - 1200 gemacht -.- Also lieber vorher informieren bevor man crap von sich gibt !


----------



## Zuvo (29. Juni 2009)

MexxPureLife schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das manche leute keine rota haben bzw. keine Ahnung haben wie man ihre klasse spielt.
> 
> Oder sie sind nicht ganz bei der Sache das heißt sie essen nebenbei tele. leutet oder sie haben einfach keinen bock.
> Im Normalfall sollte jeder epic gamer full dps machen wenn er 100% gibt. Wenn das nciht so sein sollte kickt die halt und sucht neue dd´s solange man keinen heal oder tank suchen muss dürfte das kein prob sein.


Also ich selbst zocke auch hexer und selbst wenn ich nebenbei tele mit der katze noch zocke und meien freundin mir aufm schoss hängt schaffe ich ich eig. 2k dps.
klingt vllt. übertrieben aber ich habe meien feste rota mehr als 4 tasten sind es net und per tab anviesieren fertig^^
ich weiß nicht was einige da so für schwieriegkeiten haben mit full epic ordentlich dmg zu machen weil es gibt genug foren wo man sich informieren kann ich habe das auch net von heute auf morgen so drauf gehabt^^ aber es gibt immer noch viele die besser sind als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elendi93 (29. Juni 2009)

zaltim schrieb:


> also damit das mal klar is ... alle großschnauzen die hier behaupten 1,1 - 1,5k dps macht man mit autohit ... durchaus nicht! Hab ich heute mal aufm ptr ausprobiert was so ein full t9 hunter und ein full t9 dk so an atutohit dps machen ...
> 
> Hunter: ca. 800- 1100 dps (autoshoot)
> DK : 700-900 dps (autohit)




Naja vill spielen se ja alle Schurken ^^ die kommen auf bissel mehr mit Autohit ... aber hier labern sowieso sehr viele Leute scheiße weswegen man sich solche Themen sowieso nicht mehr durchlesen kann weil viel zu viele nur noch Müll schreiben und Geistigendünnschiss von sich geben also sollte man sie lieber einfach lassen vill freuen sie sich ja und denken sie könnten ihrgendwas besonderes ^^


----------



## Shohet (29. Juni 2009)

@elendi , wer als 70er im full T6 Gear NUR 800- 1200DPS macht isn gimp ... sry aber ist so.

Ein T4 Ele Schami schafft ja schon 1200 ,und mit meinem T5 Hunter kam ich nachm Leerhäscher Kampf LOCKER auf 1,4k DPS .

Also l2p bevor Du hier Leute der Lüge bezichtigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## JacobyVII (30. Juni 2009)

ich hab mit meinem hunter auf lvl 75 schon 1,8k DPS gemacht :/


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist der 15662837564542837452873287354278278545423532532942387563562te Thread dazu!


----------



## Cypress2308 (30. Juni 2009)

elendi93 in deinem namen fehlt ein "g"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ein minderjähriger hat sich nicht einzumischen wenn die erwachsenen über die wirklich wichtigen themen flamen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidgun (30. Juni 2009)

ich hatte auch schon ein paar mal sowelche inner hc
einmal in gundrak ( der heal pala war freund von mir wir hingen im gildents rum) hat der pala es geschafft im dmg meter neben dem heilen mehr dps als ein fury krieger ( der nebenbei gesagt 2 einhänder (!!!!) getragen hat auf lvl 80) im nachhinein hab ich ihn nett darauf hingewiesen und gesagt das er seine grünen teile vllt mal ersetzen sollte durch sachen für ruf oder aus dem ah
3 tage später hab ich ihn wieder gesehn mit heal pala epic´s naja nochmal drauf hingewiesen und hab ihn letzen wieder gesehn jetzt isser immernoch fury aber tank equip . . . . . (es ist kein scherz!!!!)


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (30. Juni 2009)

das schlimmste ist das leute sich dann komplett verschließen wenn man versucht ihnen zu helfen, wobei es auch darauf ankommt wie man ihnen helfen will, wenn man schreibt:

hey schurke xy fahr mal mehr dps du boon!!!!!!!! wenn du weiterhin so wenig fährst dann kick ich dich!!!!!!!!!!

kann man davon ausgehen das die sache eskaliert


----------



## Maltztrunk (30. Juni 2009)

Soviele sind so stolz auf ihren dps da kann es ja gar nicht so viele geben die 800 oder so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (30. Juni 2009)

Naja keine 1k dps aber 1,3k dps finde ich als wl auch schon sehr wenig hatte aber auch schon schlechtere grps 

hier screen von vio hc: 
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3263/interfaceigk.jpg

<- tank^^


----------



## Kzell (30. Juni 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst du falsch.^^ Also ich hab mit meinem DK mit Stufe 58 gut 1.2-1.3k DPS geschaft, oder hat etwa mein Recount gespinnt? =0



Wahrscheinlich waren noch die werte drin wo du vom Boot aus leute killst und mit dem Frostywyrm rumfliegst ^^
1.2k mit 58 sry never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2009)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Naja keine 1k dps aber 1,3k dps finde ich als wl auch schon sehr wenig hatte aber auch schon schlechtere grps
> 
> hier screen von vio hc:
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3263/interfaceigk.jpg
> ...



Offtopic: Wie heißt das Interface mit der Diabolo Optik ? ^^


----------



## Krovvy (30. Juni 2009)

Als nächstes beschwert sich ein Heiler das ihm in den letzten 20 Heros der Tank weggestorben ist.


----------



## Zydoom (30. Juni 2009)

Lexana schrieb:


> Ka, vll haste dich geguckt? ich mach auf jedenfall mit full Epic Pala (Naxx10/25gear) kanppe 3k DPS als Retri oO




das is auch net sehr viel^^

ich fahre mit meinem pala (naxx10,heros,markenitems, 2blaue) 4,5k-5k dps in naxx 25, und 3k-4k in hero inis.

retri is halt net schwer zu spielen, aber mit ner guten rota mach ich 1k dps mehr als einfach das zu klicken was rdy is...


----------



## SixNight (30. Juni 2009)

Vllt. waren allle 3 palas ts und meinten es ist lustig scheiße zu baun


----------



## Kzell (30. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Offtopic: Wie heißt das Interface mit der Diabolo Optik ? ^^


würd ich auch gerne wissen^^


----------



## ZarDocKs (30. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Offtopic: Wie heißt das Interface mit der Diabolo Optik ? ^^


Diablo 3 Dynamic Orbs


----------



## Valnar93 (30. Juni 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> würd ich auch gerne wissen^^



RothUI


----------



## ZarDocKs (30. Juni 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> RothUI


Diablo 3 Dynamic orbs

sry fals das in einem doppelpost endet komm mit der neuen foren struktur net so klar^^


----------



## Valnar93 (30. Juni 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Gäääähn nur 1600 DPS mit 70 ? L2p



Falls sich keine Ironie dahinter verbirgt: Screen or it didn't happen. ( bzw. will ich mir nicht vorstellen, was du angeblich für DPS gefahren hast wenn dir 1.6k zu wenig sind )


----------



## Chuckzz (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne brauchte zu BC zeiten in Sunwell jeder 1,9k DPS?

Wie bereits erwähnt..Kaum einer weis noch wie man seine Klasse Spielt. Rotation ist ein Fremdwort


----------



## Sulli (30. Juni 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> vergelterpalas brauchen rota? FACEROLL .
> 
> ne mal im ernst ein bisschen klassenverständniss und mach 1000dps als 70er
> 
> hatte dirreckt ma gefragt wieviel der char gekostet hat



Geb dir da mal vollkommen recht , nur bei "direkt" nehm ich ein R und C  weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ZangoMango (30. Juni 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Das ist der 15662837564542837452873287354278278545423532532942387563562te Thread dazu!



Du untertreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind noch viel, viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und immer das gleiche*gäähnn*


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Maly 25 neulich auch nen 1,2k dps dk und nen 900 dps retri dabei gehabt. Beide aber t7,5 full....
Da kanns doch nimmer am Gear sondern es muss am spieler liegen, wenn ich denke das mein Pala auf 75 single target schon 1,5k dps schafft, dann muss als 80er und mit t7,5 doch mehr gehen...
Solche leute gibt es leider und sie werden leider meist auch von den guten leuten iwo durchgezogen.
Sowas ist einfach unverschämt.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (30. Juni 2009)

Es kommt oft auch auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung an. 
War vor einiger Zeit auch mit meinem Magier (Frostfeuer) in BU HC ... dabei waren ein Feral Tank, ein DK und ein Verstärkerschami ... kam am Ende trotz komplett T7 auf 1200 DPS, während die anderen auf 2000+ DPS kamen, da sie sich zum einen untereinander Support gaben, die Gegner sehr schnell lagen und ich deswegen gerade mal 60 Frostfeuerblitze in der gesamten Ini durchbekam. 

Mein Jäger kam mit Tierherrschaftsskillung und blauer Ausstattung auch lediglich auf 800 dps, welche sich durch umskillen auf Überleben Skillung verdoppelt hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2009)

Leute, seid bitte so nett und zitiert irgendwelche Foren-Trolle nicht noch. Wenn ihr das meldet ist wirklich superlieb und wir kümmern uns auch darum, macht Euch da mal keine Gedanken. Nur solltet ihr solchen Leuten nicht noch Aufmerksamkeit schenken, denn das ist genau das, was diese wollen.


----------



## Xydor (30. Juni 2009)

elendi93 schrieb:


> Naja vill spielen se ja alle Schurken ^^ die kommen auf bissel mehr mit Autohit ...


Nichtmal sonderlich, hab gerade mit meinem Schurken bissl rumgetestet, ca 1250 Dps mit Autohit, wenn zumindest noch Gifte drauf sind, ohne Gifte sinds dann sogar nurnoch knapp 900 Dps gewesen (mein Schurke, natürlich im Combat-Spec mit PvE-Equip) ... SnD & Co pusht halt auch mal den Whitedmg, schaut im Recount nur immer so aus, als würden Schurken gar nichts anderes als Autoschlag machen (wobei natürlich n Combatschurke nicht sonderlich schwer zu spielen ist, das wollte ich damit gar nicht gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...
Und dass 1k Dps sehr wenig ist sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, ich hätte mich in Randomgruppen damals geschämt mit so ner DPS (wenn man von 4 Tanks und einem Heiler effektiv mehr hat als von  1 Tank, 3 "DDs" und 1 Heiler sollte man sich als "DD" so seine Gedanken machen über die momentane Daseinsberechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), 1,5k Dps schafft jeder, der sich halbwegs mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt hat und nicht nur lvl70 Greens dran hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (30. Juni 2009)

ich vermute mal es liegt dadran dass man sich gerne mit autohit aufwand durch die inis schleifen lässt ;-) wenn das mehr als einer macht wirds bloß problematisch...das seltsame is nur dass man als full epic retri ja schon mit autohit mehr als 1k macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nano4Life (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir garnich vorstellen, dass mit blauem eq nur 800 DPS fährt..
Ich war gerade eben mit meinem 67er DK in Managruft und hatte nen overall-DPS von 770. Bei den Bossen 820.. und der trägt nicht ein einziges episches Teil. Nichma komplett Blau. Also da darf man ja nicht viel mehr als Autohit /-shot machen um so niedrig zu bleiben.


----------



## Galvaras (30. Juni 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> Ich kann mir garnich vorstellen, dass mit blauem eq nur 800 DPS fährt..
> Ich war gerade eben mit meinem 67er DK in Managruft und hatte nen overall-DPS von 770. Bei den Bossen 820.. und der trägt nicht ein einziges episches Teil. Nichma komplett Blau. Also da darf man ja nicht viel mehr als Autohit /-shot machen um so niedrig zu bleiben.



jo kapier ich auch nich... hab mit meim 63 hunter (surv.) in sklavenu. auch so meine 6-700 dps gemacht(ohne bomben)..


mfg


----------



## acidbeat (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würd sagen es lag nicht an den DDs . An der Konstellation das immer der selbe tan+heiler dabei war fällt eins auf , der Tank . 

Der tank hat keine Aggro gemacht = DDs waren Sau gut weil haben aufs omen geachtet ^^


----------



## Pluto-X (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne keinen 80er full-epic DD der nur 1k dps fährt.
Weis nicht was für Leute auf deinem Server spielen ?


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2009)

Naja es gibt ja auch viele Spieler, die einfach nicht den Mund auf machen können, wenn z.B. zu wenig Schaden gemacht wird.
Mir als Heiler ist es erstmal grundsäztlich egal, wieviel DPS der ein oder andere macht.
In Hero Inis gucke ich mir bei wenig Schaden erstmal das Equip, des betroffenen Spielers an und dann die Skillung. 
Meistens liegt es am fehlenden Equip (Hit Cap usw.), das eben keine 2,5k DPS gefahren werden.
Dann frage ich meist provokativ, ob der jenige beim nächsen Boss auch 200 DPS mehr machen könnte, weil er könnte ja eventuell fragen, 
wie er das machen soll. Ist es dann eine Klasse, mit der ich mich ein wenig Auskenne, dann gebe ich Tips und Anregungen und wenn es eine Klasse ist, die
ich nicht kenne, dann Verweise ich immer auf Buffed Klassenforum.
Jeder ist mal "klein" angefangen und jedem ist auf der ein oder anderen Art auch geholfen worden, deswegen habe ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen wenig DPS, weil das meist "Sonderfälle" sind. Ich denk, dass der TE mal vollkommen übertreibt.
Ich frage mich nur immer persönlich nur immer, warum so wenig DPS. Equip?Roation fehlerhaft?Brain afk?


----------



## Graustar (30. Juni 2009)

Du hast einen jetzigen 80er Main den du schon zu Pre Zeiten gespielt hast.
Mit WotLK ist die Große Langeweile eingetretten. Du levels einen Twink nach dem anderem weil es ja so Easy ist und schnell geht. Mag sein das du deinen Main Beherrschst. Aber ist das mit einem deiner 10 Twinks auch der Fall? Schließlich hast du die ja nur (/played) 6 Tage gespielt. 

Heute ist es doch der Fall das man einen Char so schnell wie möglich auf 80 bringt, so schnell wie Möglich Heros geht. Auch wenn man nicht mal die Vorraussetzungen hat. Grün ohne Sockel, nicht verzaubert, aber schnell Equipen lassen.
Der ganze Reiz des Spiels ist doch verloren gegangen. Es ist doch klar das viele ihre Chars gar nicht mehr Beherrschen, weil sie sich gar nicht die Zeit für sie nehmen. Es geht doch nur noch darum so viele Chars wie Möglich zu Besitzen. 

Mich wundert es echt nicht mehr das viele Chars in Instanzen nicht die benötigte dps oder den Skill bringen wie es sein sollte. Naja ich werd auch schauen das ich jetzt einen von jeder Klasse anfange und die diese ganz schnell mit T8 ausstatte. Mit dem neuem Markensystem sollte es ja dann noch leichter sein diese gleich auf T9 Standart zu Equipen. Scheiß egal was ich für einen Schaden mache

aber ich hab Epixx


----------



## MasterCTS (30. Juni 2009)

Ich zock auf Bealgun, leider muss ich fast schon sagen, und auch noch Allianz, also doppelt bestraft. 
Da zockt gefühlt jeder 2. nen female Dreanei DK (Nein, das ist nicht Übertrieben)

Vielleicht liegt es garnicht mal wirklich am SKill der spieler, sondern vielleicht, das sie in Heros kein richtigen Bock haben, einfach n paar knöpfe drücken und zufällig dann auch mal nen Angrifsskill verwenden. Wenn die aber wirklich so wenig skill haben, na dann, is scheiße ne?


----------



## kingkryzon (30. Juni 2009)

server und fraktion^^
auf hordenseite is ja dammyyyyyyy die hilft ihr und du kannst ihr fründ werden^^


----------



## Liquidlake (30. Juni 2009)

ist immer sehr lustig wie man sich über dps themen endlos "unterhalten" kann...
und was kommt am ende bei raus... es gibt leute die wenig dps fahren. Ein guter grund mal nen thread dazu aufzumachen..

gz


----------



## Laberede (30. Juni 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> ist immer sehr lustig wie man sich über dps themen endlos "unterhalten" kann...



Über was würdest du dich denn gerne "unterhalten" ?

Naja, das ein guter Teil der WoW Gemeinde hier irgendwie zu Waschweibern mutiert ist natürlich schon bedenklich.
Egal, Hauptsache macht Bock. Bei daraus entstehender Unfruchtbarkeit könnt ihr immer noch nach mir in der Samenbank nachfragen.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (30. Juni 2009)

anstatt euch immer nur auf DPS zu versteifen , auch wenns bei DPS-Race encountern wichtig ist (allerdings nicht so wirklich inner hero .. ) könnte man , sofern ihr ja anscheinend so ultra PRO seid, den leuten mal tips geben um sich besser mit ihren klassen auseinander setzen zu können .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zugegeben mir fällt auch ab und an nen Ei aus der hose wenn ich erlebe das t7,5 mages grade mal so eben die 1k dps grenze knacken wo ich mit etwa selbem equip 4k oder mehr gefahren habe (zu naxx zeiten.), allerdings beobachte ich solche menschen dann auch mal von der spielweise her .. problem nuimmer eins , wie schon angesprochen : fehlende Rota , scheiße gesockelt , schlechte/falsche oder garkeine enchants auf den klamotten. Schulter und Kopf enchant ist hier ein sehr gutes beispiel , da wird von vielen entweder garkeiner genommen weil sie keinen "Enchanter" finden dafür oder es wird der aus Shattrath genommen , da weiß man ja noch wo der ist.

Ruf Farmen für die guten Kopf und Schulter enchants scheint vielen leuten ebenfalls zu stressig zu sein obwohls grade bei den beiden fraktionen ultra leicht ist den ruf auf Exalted zu pushen... ich rede grad von den Caster Enchants.


Jemandem nur nach seiner DPS zu beurteilen ist meiner meinung nach lächerlich. Vielen fehlt es an Erfahrung oder daran , dass ein gewisses Klassenverständiss den leuten abverlangt wird. Mittlerweile gibts ja den loot an jeder ecke ohne etwas dafür leisten zu müssen.

Zu BC zeiten musste ich mir jedenfalls nie anhören "wieviel dps fährst du?" man sah mein equip und man wusste bescheid. Mittlerweile hat jeder das selbe equip aber die DPS werte haben manchmal unterschiede wo welten zwischenpassen.


----------



## Nicolanda (30. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...




800dps schaff ich mit meinem 65ger dk an der puppe^^


----------



## Nicolanda (30. Juni 2009)

Kaoin schrieb:


> ahahalol sind ja voll die kacknoobs mein schurke auf lvl 60 macht schon 3k dps und mein todesritter unbuffed 6k in heros
> 
> ;D



da hast aber ein klein bisschen übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Juni 2009)

Also pala zu spielen sollte net das prob sein... brain afk 3 tasten drücken,... wo ist die herausforderung?


----------



## Nicolanda (30. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Also pala zu spielen sollte net das prob sein... brain afk 3 tasten drücken,... wo ist die herausforderung?




Ich weis gar net was ihr it eurem faceroll getue habt du drückst bei jeder klasse die 1 2 3 4 also ist jede klasse faceroll


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Juni 2009)

Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> anstatt euch immer nur auf DPS zu versteifen , auch wenns bei DPS-Race encountern wichtig ist (allerdings nicht so wirklich inner hero .. ) könnte man , sofern ihr ja anscheinend so ultra PRO seid, den leuten mal tips geben um sich besser mit ihren klassen auseinander setzen zu können ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein zu bc zeiten hieß es: Zauberschaden? Healboni?

Klassenverständnis? lol. Ich auf dem PTR! Ich wähle den Lock. Noch nie gezogt die klasse.... Hatte leider kein Recount an, aber lvl 80 mobs habe ich in 2-5 sekunden weggepustet... (nonelite)palas haben glaub ich 3 tasten, die schaden machen? (spiele nur protection) Wo ist da das verständnis? 0815 skillung gibts in jedem Forum zu betrachten, wenn man zu faul zum lesen ist und net logisch denken kann. 

und ganz ehrlich, ich fahre mit meinem grünblauen (1epic) unverzauberte sachen keine sockel blut dk in ner hero an nem boss 2k dps...


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich weis gar net was ihr it eurem faceroll getue habt du drückst bei jeder klasse die 1 2 3 4 also ist jede klasse faceroll


nein ich habe es noch optimiert! Ich habe meine gesamte Rota auf die zahlen 1-0 gelegt^^brauch man nur noch durch drücken


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Magistinus schrieb:


> Ne, so einfach ist es nicht! Gelle, nicht bischen übertreiben.



klar in 70er zeiten gabs leute die locker scho 1-1.5k dps druff hatten un dann sollte das jetzt min bei 2-2.5k liegen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich weis gar net was ihr it eurem faceroll getue habt du drückst bei jeder klasse die 1 2 3 4 also ist jede klasse faceroll



Ehm ja, ms warry also auch, der alles gut timen muss und rund 10 tasten braucht?


----------



## Liquidlake (30. Juni 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Über was würdest du dich denn gerne "unterhalten" ?
> 
> Naja, das ein guter Teil der WoW Gemeinde hier irgendwie zu Waschweibern mutiert ist natürlich schon bedenklich.
> Egal, Hauptsache macht Bock. Bei daraus entstehender Unfruchtbarkeit könnt ihr immer noch nach mir in der Samenbank nachfragen.


och ka, im grunde les ich diese dps threads eigentlich ganz gern zur belustigung ^^

meine mit meinem neuen dk tank befinde ich mich auch öfters im dmg meter auf platz 2 in irgendwelchen heros oder auch mal 1 ^^
aber ich seh das nicht so eng.. trotz dieser tatsache hatte ich nie probleme durch die inzen zu kommen.

Die probleme die eher inis zum scheitern bringen sind fehlendes movement oder schlichtweg die tatsache das es manchen unmöglich scheint hilfe stellungen zu bossen umzusetzn... und ich geb immer gern hilfe stellungen.. aba naja wenn man dann zum 3. wiped und man sieht das selbst nach 3 erklärungen sich garnix ändert muss mans halt aufgeben, der punkt ist aber wie gesagt nicht der dmg.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (30. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Nein zu bc zeiten hieß es: Zauberschaden? Healboni?
> 
> Klassenverständnis? lol. Ich auf dem PTR! Ich wähle den Lock. Noch nie gezogt die klasse.... Hatte leider kein Recount an, aber lvl 80 mobs habe ich in 2-5 sekunden weggepustet... (nonelite)palas haben glaub ich 3 tasten, die schaden machen? (spiele nur protection) Wo ist da das verständnis? 0815 skillung gibts in jedem Forum zu betrachten, wenn man zu faul zum lesen ist und net logisch denken kann.
> 
> und ganz ehrlich, ich fahre mit meinem grünblauen (1epic) unverzauberte sachen keine sockel blut dk in ner hero an nem boss 2k dps...




naja sry random raids gehe ich ultra selten. gefragt wurde ich sowas aber, seitdem ich raide noch nie da ich erstens nur gildenintern geraidet habe weil ich mir rollstuhlfahrer raids ersparen möchte (mmk's und so ) und zweitens , wenn ihc mal die langeweile hatte und irgend nen random raid mitgemacht habe nach hyjal oder so ne krüppel ini wurd ich quasi eig direkt instant invited ohne irgendwas zu sagen ... full t6 hatte man damals ja nicht ohne grund.

mittlerweile hat aber nunmal jeder das selbe set , jeder hat t7 , t8 und bald auch t9 denn wie bereits erwähnt , der loot wird einem hinterher geworfen , leisten muss man dafür quasi garnichts. das war zu BC zeiten anders. angefangen mit dem loot hinterher werfen konzept hat es erst mit der einführung der Badge Loot vendoren. in bc hätte man dennoch , trotz badge loot , keinen voll depp ohne einen funken klassenverständniss in Full t6 gesehen. (ich rede hier von 8/8) maximal hat man solche leute mit 2/8 t6 teilen gesehen weil sie sich durch random raids in hyjal durchschleifen lassen haben.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Anstatt die zu kicken und zu meckern seht euch mal die Skillungen von denen an.
Gebt ihnen Tips was sie besser machen können - sonst werden die nie gut.
__

Ein Krieger aus unserer Gilde is seit vorgestern 80 und hat sich ziemlich gutes Tank-Startequipment ausn AH gekauft. Trotzdem iser down gegangen wie ein tankender Mage. Obwohl er laut Rüstung Critimmun war.

Nach einem verhauten Run durch Turm hero (5 Whipes bis zur 4ten Gruppe), hab ich ihm gesagt, dass er vllt nochmal alles übergucken sollte (: Und siehe da - Blockwertung & Parieren wars. Jetz läufts klasse.


----------



## Fhiess (30. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Total Übertrieben ... meine 70er Chars fahren an den Dummys schon ohne AE 1600 DPS ... 800 DPS macht mein Enhancer mit Autohit ... also komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


... ist es nicht, sowas habe ich schon gesehen^^


----------



## iRoniQ (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist ganz bestimmt der srv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhOeNiXX26 (30. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich weis gar net was ihr it eurem faceroll getue habt du drückst bei jeder klasse die 1 2 3 4 also ist jede klasse faceroll



Dann spiel mal Katze oder Schurke vernünftig und blubber kein Müll...


----------



## Darequi (30. Juni 2009)

@ TO : mimimimimi 

So, ich bin RetriPala, ich mach knapp 3,5k, ich kenn nen Retri aus ner anderen Gilde, 
der macht an dir 5,9 mit schlechterem Equipp aber komplett gleicher Skillung. 
Und ich lieg zwischen T7,5-8,5 

Und wenn du so Imba bist, geh nur noch Gildenintern! 

Boah, sowas k***t mich an, erst die "Du musst mindestens 4k dmg fahren damit du mitkannst" Krankheit
und nun die "Mimimi - nich alle fahren so viel DMG wie ich" ... 

Dann merk dir halt die Spieler und geh nich mehr mit ihnen, punkt aus. Werden ja wohl nich die einzigen auf dem Server sein.
Aber wenn du eine gute Tat tuen möchtest, schau dir ihre Skillung an, und geb ihnen Verbesserungstips.


----------



## Agyros (30. Juni 2009)

> Das liegt daran das manche leute keine rota haben bzw. keine Ahnung haben wie man ihre klasse spielt.



Joa, aber dann sollte man die nicht - gar wortlos - kicken, oder rumflamen sondern Ihnen Tipps geben. Manche Leute wissen es wirklich nicht besser und freuen sich, wenn Ihnen geholfen wird. Wer dagegen lernresistent ist und blöde Antworten gibt kann natürlich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich gut daran erinnern wie mir geholfen wurde, als ich frisch umgespecct hatte. Hatte zwar Rotas gekannt, auch aus einschlägigen Foren und Guides, ABER irgendwie lief das nicht so wie geplant - nicht schlecht aber eben nicht berauschend.
Ich war dermassen am fluchen, das ich während der Ini schon wieder "mal eben zurückspeccen" wollte. Der andere Mage hat sich darauf hin genauer die recount logs, Skillung und meine Rota ingame angeschaut und nen kleinen Fehler entdeckt. Tadaaa, dps im erwarteten Bereich.

So muss das laufen und nicht "omfg noob l2p". Man spielt MITEINANDER nicht GEGENEINANDER.


----------



## Shubunki (30. Juni 2009)

..jaja.. und mein Schw... ist der längste , ätsch!.. mal Ehrlich: Wen interessierts?.. entscheident ist der Erfolg und der richtet sich nicht nur nach dem dmg sondern auch nach dem spielerischen Können. Wenn Du sone Grp hast.. leaven und neue suchen anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (30. Juni 2009)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen das mein Schurke(meucheln) 80 Teile aus Hc Naxx 10/25 hat also alles Lila und an Bossen in Naxx fahre ich anfangs 1,8-2,2 kdps beim nächsten boss nur noch 1,3-1,5 und dann pendelt das sich bei 1,3 wie in heros ein und ich weiss nicht woran es liegt.
Ich meine schon fasst das ich zu blöd bin den zu Spielen obwohl ich rota usw einhalte und auch situationbedingt reagiere alle Trinkets usw anwerfe.
Mein Heiler dagegen (druide) den spiele ich tip top da gibt es nichts zu mekern. 
Da muss ich allerdings auch sagen das ich in Naxx 25 3,3khps anfangs raushaue und ohne ersichtlichen Grund geht das auf einmal auf 1,8 runter was mir allerdings egal ist weil die gruppe lebt.
Als Heiler stehe ich immer auf Platz 1 oder 2 obwohl die anderen mehr HPS raushauen.
Entweder ich oder ein Schami


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Joa, aber dann sollte man die nicht - gar wortlos - kicken, oder rumflamen sondern Ihnen Tipps geben. Manche Leute wissen es wirklich nicht besser und freuen sich, wenn Ihnen geholfen wird. Wer dagegen lernresistent ist und blöde Antworten gibt kann natürlich gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau so sollte es sein.

greift den neulingen mal etwas unter die arme. von jemandem der erst zu wotlk oder ende bc mit wow begonnen hat, kann kein klassen- und raidverständnis verlangt werden.

viele von euch hatten ihre ersten raidversuche bestimmt in karazhan...ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr gleich im ersten run die ini gerockt habt. auch ihr habt warscheinlich tips von classic-spielern erhalten oder musstet euch einiges abschauen......nach und nach wurdet ihr dann besser.

ich habe mir schon oft zeit für neue spieler genommen und ihnen einiges erklährt (zumindest über raids oder den warlock). einem schami z.b. kann ich nicht wirklich helfen, da ich diese klasse selbst nie gespielt habe, jedoch kann ich einen spieler dieser klasse auf diverse internetseiten und klassenforen verweisen. 

ich hatte zu bc auch schon mehrmals für einen abend die raidleitung neuer gilden übernommen oder random kararuns mit neulingen organisiert.....nur so lernen sie es...nicht indem man sie kickt und dazu warscheinlich noch flamed. oder hätte ich stattdessen lieber mit meinem t6 vor der if bank posen sollen, wie es viele andere getan haben? nein! aus einigen meiner damaligen "schützlinge" sind mittlerweile top spieler geworden.

helft doch mal den leuten, anstatt dumme sprüche zu reissen und ständig den roXXor raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## Zyste (30. Juni 2009)

So sollte es auch sein. Wenn man merkt das einige gruppen Mitglieder Probleme haben richtig dmg zu machen sollte man ihnen - wenn man kann - einfach ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Agyros (30. Juni 2009)

Juhuu, jemand mit meiner Meinung- leider sieht es auf den Servern meistens ganz anders aus. 

Und auch ich - schon seit Classic dabei und damals mit Tendenz zum Hardcorespieler - kann oft von Erfahrungen anderer profitieren. Niemand kann und weiss wirklich alles. 

Klar, ich kann aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen und Kenntnissen auch nen mir eigentlich unbekannten Char halbwegs aktzeptabel spielen, ohne grossartig Angst vor NOOB-Schreiern haben zu müssen, ich weiss zumindest worauf es ankommt und bin in allen einschlägigen Foren unterwegs um mich - auch über andere Klassen - zu informieren. Aber das macht aus mir noch keinen allwissenden roXXor.


----------



## Moralkator (30. Juni 2009)

nur um auch einmal etwas zum Thema beizutragen, es liegt nicht immer nur allein an einer Person wenn etwas nicht klappt.

Ich war gestern mit meinem DK als Tank in Feste Drak Tharon (hero) und wir hatten einen Heiler dabei, der schon bei den ersten zwei Mobgruppen kein Mana mehr hatte. Nachdem ich mir das Equip angeschaut habe, wollten die anderen 3 schon anfangen den Heiler zu flamen wie er es wohl mit grün-blauem Equip wagen würde in eine Hero ini gehen zu wollen. Ich hab die gruppe zusammen gehalten und wenn jeder darauf achtet. was er zu tun hat, dann klappt das auch und wir haben die ini auch ohne größere Zwischenstops geschafft.

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass es oft nicht eine einzelne Person ist, die für den Sieg oder die Niederlage verantwortlich ist.

@TE wenn du mit 3 Retris im Nexus warst und die alle nur 1,quetsch dps gemacht haben, dann waren die entweder eingeschlafen, zu faul, oder zu dämlich.


----------



## Jaxor (30. Juni 2009)

also ich hab früher mit meinem mage (blaues eq) auch nur um die 1,5k dps gefahren (in heros) meine gilde hat mir geholfen und mir die klasse erklärt auf was ich achten soll etc. hätten sie nich verständins für meine... unwissenheit gezeigt für ich heute noch in heros geflamed werden... heute helfe ich anderen leuten... habt doch mal ein wenig verständnis! 

heute mach ich ca. 4k... aber ohne hilfe wär ich nichma in raids gekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lina76 (30. Juni 2009)

also ich würd sagen es liegt an den leuten

kann euch mal 3 beispiele nennen die letztens bei uns mit im raid waren:

1. ein mage full t7,5, ulduarwaffe usw..... kommt auf grade mal ca 1450 zm (ungebuffed) und dem entsprechend fährt er auch in naxx25 nur geringen schaden

ursache: er hat keinerlei sockel, verzauberungen, glyphen - ihm gehen mindestens 300zm, einiges an hit und crit deswegen verloren.

2. beispiel ein paladin  - ist als vergelter dabei gewesen

sein schaden war unterirdisch

ursache: er hatte 7 heilerteile, 7 dd sachen und den rest als tankequip an - von sockeln, verzauberungen usw braucht man erst gar nicht reden - und selbst die skillung war sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 
dann war seine aussage er wolle tank werden  - daher hat er unserem palatank ein item weggewürfelt (eines der wenigen das er noch gebraucht hat) - der dann verständlicherweise angesäuert war - pm hat auch nichts dagegen unternommen (kopfschüttel)
jedoch sein t-teil hat der gute pala der doch eh tank werden wollte als dd umgetauscht *kopfschüttel*

3. ein bzw 2 andere palas - heilpalas

ihre heilung ist einfach schlecht - vertraut man ihnen das lebens des tanks an ist er zu 75% nicht mehr am leben.
so eine freund hat sich sogar die mühe gemacht den beiden zu erklären was sie denn "falsch" machen ( es gibt immer unterschiedliche skillungen und methoden zu heilen) - dennoch waren sie total beratungsresistent.
lt. equiptstand müsste beiden locker in ulduar mitheilen können - doch wer die mitnimmt ist jaja sagen wir es mal sehr risikofreudig.



ich finde bei jedem der sich mühe gibt sein bestes zu geben bei dem ist die dps egal - denn nimmt man trotzdem mit,
aber nicht wenn leute auf alles grundlegene verzichten (am besten noch den anderen items wegwürfeln - die sich nicht nur vom wert her verbessern würden sondern auch von der schadens oder heilleistung) und der rest der gruppe darunter zu leiden hat.


----------



## Ant1gen (30. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich weis gar net was ihr it eurem faceroll getue habt du drückst bei jeder klasse die 1 2 3 4 also ist jede klasse faceroll


schon mal afli-lock gespielt?wenn ja dann würdest du so was nicht posten!


----------



## Isilrond (30. Juni 2009)

Ich mach mit meinem 70er Rogue Twink regelmäßig SWP Raids - mein DPS rekord lag bisher bei 4,2k DPS beim Bosskampf. Selbst ungebufft komm ich da bei ner 70er Puppe auf 2,3k DPS - ich weiss net aber das kann ich von jedem 80er DD erwarten - minimum!!! Leider seh ich das in den Raids selber dass dem nicht so ist, liegt aber nicht daran, dass den Leuten das Gear fehlt, sonderen der Unwille aus ihrer Klasse das Maximum rauszuholen oder sie beherrschen ihre Klasse einfach nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Igoar85 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre mit meinem Druide (Moonkin) im komplett mehr Grün als blauem Equipt 1,5 k DPS. Mein Freund (Pala als dd geskillt, fast komplett Epic) fährt gerade mal in Raids 1,1-1,2 k DPS. Da frag ich mich doch, ob da net was falsch ist O.O


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Ich mach mit meinem 70er Rogue Twink regelmäßig SWP Raids - mein DPS rekord lag bisher bei 4,2k DPS beim Bosskampf. Selbst ungebufft komm ich da bei ner 70er Puppe auf 2,3k DPS .



laber keinen müll. wir waren in sunwell sehr gut unterwgs und hatten dementsprechendes gear......keiner kam auf 2,3k unbuffed. das war einfach nicht möglich.


----------



## Isilrond (30. Juni 2009)

Flame Inc!!!

Die meisten die meine SWP Raid Aufrufe im Handelschat lesen flamen auch erst mal bis ich sie einlade mitzukommen - die Entschuldigungen kommen dann spätestens nach dem ersten Bossfight per whisper.

btw Leckerer Armorylink


----------



## Ant1gen (30. Juni 2009)

Zyste schrieb:


> So sollte es auch sein. Wenn man merkt das einige gruppen Mitglieder Probleme haben richtig dmg zu machen sollte man ihnen - wenn man kann - einfach ein paar Tipps geben.



Es gibt auch solche, die es einfach nicht wollen!

die wollen nicht wenn man denen Hilfe anbietet oder was "koregiert"

ein Bsp.: Ein Warri will Tanken, nur mit einen 2h Schwert! eine Antwort auf die Frage warum der nicht sein Schild nimmt, "HDF du NOOB ich weiß was ich mache"

oder ein Hunter Twink(lvl 49) mit 2xBlutklinge+Mungo, auf die Frage Warum, wenn ich in Nahkampfkomme... no commend...

es gibt auch Leute die Hilfe annehmen und die auch schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinaru (30. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




möchte dich nciht flamen aber wie bitte kommst du auf 5k dps? mit stenenregen und Hurrikan und zum Abschluss Taifun auf die armen Trashmobs?

5k dps annem boss und du bist die obereule mal ernthaft


----------



## S_PePe (30. Juni 2009)

Giwopti schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mal geschaut was er den die ganze Zeit während der Kämpfe macht ..... er castete immer wieder nur Pyroschlag .. sonst NIX !!
> 
> 
> Entweder der Char war von Ebay oder ich versteh gar nicht mehr .... aber ich habe dann einen befreundeten Mage gefragt und er hat ihm alles erklärt .... jetzt nach ein paar Monaten macht er 3,5 - 4k dps
> ...



Warum nicht mehr so reagieren ist mir schleierhaft. Es fallen keine Meister vom Himmel, viele haben sich noch nicht mit ihrer Klasse auseinandergesetzt, manche haben verutlich nicht mal ne Idee, wo sie sich informieren sollten und nun???

Statt zu meckern und die Leute zu Flamen/Kicken/Haste nicht gesehen einfach mal nachfragen. Nörgeln bringt keinen weiter, wenn er dann frech werden sollte, könnt ihr ihn immernoch kicken/ignorieren/sonst was.

Aber durch das ständige gemeckere wird nichts besser. Zumal doch vermutlich jeder von den 3k+DPSlern hier genug Ahnung über die anderen Klassen hat, um wenigstens 2-3Basics weiterzugeben, bzw. auf so ein Forum hier verweisen könnte.

Schafft euch eure Comunity selbst und meckert nicht!!!! Probiert es wenigstens!!!!!

_Glaube den Text kopier ich gleich mal in alle DPS-Mecker Threats!!!_


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

@ TE: Es soll tatsächlich auch Spieler bei WoW geben, welche sich keine Anleitungen im Internet durchlesen. Welche ihre Charaktertalente nicht perfektionieren *wollen*, sondern die Talente so verteilt haben, wie sie es am lustigsten finden. Ja, es gibt sogar Leute, welchen die DPS absolut egal ist. 

Selbstverständlich gibt es dann auch immernoch die Sorte Mensch, die es nicht besser weiß. Solltest du wirklich etwas daran ändern wollen, dass es speziell auf deinem Server bei deiner Fraktion etwas besser wird, musst du ingame ansetzten, nicht im Buffed Forum. Gehe auf die Leute nett und freundlich zu und frage sie, warum ihr Schaden so ist, wie er ist. Ob sie das absichtlich machen, weil sie gewisse Fertigkeiten einfach besitzen wollen, auch wenn sie weniger Schaden verursachen, oder ob sie einfach nicht genau wissen, was eine bessere Skillung ist.

Ganz nebenbei bist du lange genug hier im Forum, um zu wissen wohin solche Themen à la: "Die sind alle soooo unfähig", "ich mach bei gleichem Equip viel meeeehr Schaden","langsam wird das Game echt scheisse" führen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> btw Leckerer Armorylink



und?..meinst dein char sieht anders aus als frühere swp ausgerüstete klassen? komm mal von deinem hohen ross runter und mach die augen auf.


----------



## Isilrond (30. Juni 2009)

l2p und so - gibt nacher nen Recount Screen du bob!


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...



Ist nicht böse gemeint und sicherlich sind die DDs soweit deine Aussage stimmen sollte nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber mit den Werten könnt ihr die meisten Heros clearen, auch wenn es nicht ganz so einfach ist. Der Tank ist deiner Aussage nach gut equipt und du als Heiler auch, dann kann der Kampf doch auch ein wenig länger dauern, verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Ich denke daher, dass ihr alle nicht besonders gut spielen könnt. Sorry, aber groß anders kann es nicht sein.

btw: die Allianz ist grundsätzlich ein wenig schwächer kallibriert worden als die Horde, damit Progamer hier eine größere Herausforderung haben. Dafür sind die Chars als Ausgleich viel viel schöner, die Flugtiere doppelt so schnell und Varian Wrynn hat einen doppelt so dicken Schwanz wie Thrall...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> l2p und so - gibt nacher nen Recount Screen du bob!



sagt einer der bt, mh nach dem extrem nerf gesäubert hat...und swp mit 80 (ist ja ansich kein thema, aber von möchtegern pros erwartet man sowas)...alles klar mein junge. roxxor u so. vieleicht kannst auf deinen ja server damit posen....bei uns würden sie dich auslachen.

recount kann man faken...also gib dir keine mühe.

ok, die talentbäume sind mittlerweile bei weitem stärker als zu bc zeiten....demnach ist auf jedenfall viel mehr dps drinn als früher. übertrieben halte ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wo ihr die Gruppenmitglieder immer aufgabelt... ich gehe sehr oft mit Random-Gruppen in eine Hero, aber so derart schlechte DD sind da nie bei.

Hatte bei meinem Holy-Pala kürzlich DualSpec aktiviert und mal auf Retri umgeskillt. Da fahre ich ohne irgendwas grossartiges zu machen (Equip besteht aus grünem/blauem Questequip - DEFF/OFF, halt was so in der Bank rumlag) um die 1200DPS. Da sind 0 Sockel, 0 Verzauberungen und eine ungefähre Stufe von 175 und drunter.

Kurz gesagt, mein Equip ist der letzte Müll - aber unter 1000 komme ich selbst da nicht. 

Mal schauen wie weit es geht wenn ich mir in den nächsten Tagen mal richtiges Equip zulege und den ganzen Ramsch verzaubere bzw. dann sockele..

EDIT: War ein Gildeninterner Testrun... nicht das ihr meint ich hätte einer Randomgruppe das Spiel versaut. ^^


----------



## Syrras (30. Juni 2009)

Ist er schon mit Photoshop durch?

Kann ich jetzt seinen Schurken bewundern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Ist er schon mit Photoshop durch?
> 
> Kann ich jetzt seinen Schurken bewundern?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er muss erstmal den /2 vollspammen und leute inviten, sich alle buffs geben lassen, schami zündet hero und dann geht er auf die puppe los. kann noch ein wenig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...wotlk verzauberungen und sockelsteine hat er ja schon....

...hier bäm 3k dps....schauts euch an ihr noobs, wie geil ich spielen kann....


----------



## Lupin3rd1980 (30. Juni 2009)

Toll, wenn es gut läuft und ich meine Rotation frei machen kann schaffe ich blau lilaner Schattenpriester 1,6 DPS, zeitweise sogar 2k wenn es um Nonhero geht, allerdings bin ich trotzdem nicht der Spitzenreiter am Ende denn es gibt immer Leute mit weniger DPS aber haben mehr Schaden insgesammt gemacht. 
Die Rotation ist wichtig, grade wenn die abfolge von Zaubern und Fähigkeiten Effekte auslösen so wie beim Shadow Vampirberührung+Vampirumarmung+Gedankenschlag den Effekt Erfrischung auslösen, was das Mana reggt. Ich stimme zu das viele ihre eigene Klasse nicht spielen können bzw eine haben wo die Rota sowas von schwer zu finden ist, zum Beispiel beim Todesritter da diese Intuitiv ist und keine feste Abfolge hat, aber es kann auch am LAG liegen, daß der jenige den Überblick verliert oder daß er einfach mal die Arschkarte hat und andauernd eingesponnen, eingefrohren, eingeschläfert oder sonst wie festgenagelt wird. 

Das Gejammer um DPs und was die anderen Schieben und man selbst viel mehr, das geht mir auf den Sack, wen will man da was beweisen? Wenn die Leute auf den gesamtschaden dennoch kommen ist doch ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakhay (30. Juni 2009)

ich verstehe manche dd's nicht .... war auch mal just4fun mit meinem lvl78 pvp-dk (der auf selbstheilung anstatt auf dmg ausgelegt ist) in ner Ini mit ... hatte meine 1,1k-1,3k dps und der "lustige" random-dudu (katze) der dabei war lag bei 900 dps, oder so.
also manchmal frag ich mich auch, was die dauernd nebenher noch machen ... sicher, ich esse und telefoniere auch nebenher, mache dann aber auch nur geringfügig weniger dmg.
naja, e-bay machts möglich. hab auch schon von so manchen Mages gehört, die AP-Ringe trugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Juni 2009)

Und wieder tausendste Treat mit diesem dämlichen Thema - wann raffen die Leute endlich, dass es auf unglaublich viele Faktoren ankommt, die meinen Schaden bestimmen:

Z.b. Mit meiner Dothexe variiert der Gesamtschaden mit der Länge des Kampfes und dem Zufallscrit. So liege ich bei kurzen Kämpfen, sprich Mitspielern, die ziemlich gut Schaden machen, ziemlich weit hinten. Dauern die Kämpfe länger, rücke ich entsprechend in der Dmg Liste weiter nach vorne. Und wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, critten die Dots auch noch oft und hoch - voila - schon habe ich mein dmg- Soll dicke erfüllt. Mit meinem DK habe ich bei teilweise Probleme bei Gegnern mit hoher Beweglichkeit, sprich hohem Ausweichboni und Immunitäten gegen bestimmte Skills: Herzstoß z.b. funktioniert nicht bei allen Elitemobs jenseits Lev 80, also muss ich darauf verzichten  - sprich da geht schon mal ein Schlag daneben - folglich lande ich vor allem bei Instanzen wie Violette Festung oder Burg Utgarde im Schaden weit vorne - bei Nexus oder Drak Tharon eher im Mittelfeld ...   Evtl. sterbe ich auch mal im Kampf - oder mache aus Unaufmerksamkeit mal 5 Sekunden später Schaden, als der Rest der Gruppe - ja, das alles passiert - und? Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde es solche Programme zur Ermittlung der Schadenshöhe nicht geben - denn dieses ganze Gerede von mehr mehr mehr damage - das ist das, was das Spiel stressig und kaputt macht.

PS: Mir ist eine Gruppe aus kommunikativen "Sozializern" mit mässigem Schaden lieber, als eine Truppe stummer gut equipter mit massig Schaden, die schon bei einem Wipe anfangen miese Stimmung zu streuen.


----------



## schmetti (30. Juni 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Also in heros erlebe ich sowas fast nie. Aber letztens in Ulduar 10er hat ein full epic Naxx equipter Schurke 1,1 k dps gefahren.




Ok der Schaden den die in deinem Thread genannten Spieler/Klassen raushauen ist ein witz.

Aber mal nebenbei kommt es auch auf die Latenz und den PC an auch der Server Spielt eine Rolle.
Es gibt massig Faktoren wie viel DPS/DMG möglich ist. Liegt nicht immer an den Spielern.

z.b grade gut nachvollziehbar , geht mal nach Donnerfels die Sonnenwend quests machen , und den nächsten Tag mal nach Orgrimma
da werden viele Feststellen das es in Donnerfels schneller und besser geht , vor allem das Fackel werfen.

oder bei mir z.b es gibt Tage da ist meine Leitung dermaßen lahm das ich statt 8,5-9,5k AOE nur noch 4,5-7,5k mache und am Boss das selbe normal macht mein Hexer im Durchschnitt ( extra nicht die Höchstwerte ) 5k aber wie beim AOE geht an solchen Tagen auch der BOSS schaden extrem nach unten.

Aber Gottseidank sehe ich im Raid das so etwas jeden mal betrifft, ist leider nicht änderbar.


----------



## Isilrond (30. Juni 2009)

k eben beim Kumpel aufem Lappi eingeloggt.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. Juni 2009)

es kann doch immer mal sein das jemand grade mal umgeskillt hat und in der neuen skillung noch nicht die perfekte rotation drauf hat weil er in dem hero run grade testet wie das am besten geht. bin mit meinem hexer z.b. immer dämo gewesen und mache so in naxx25 mit 70% epic gear 2.9-3.2k schaden in 5er heroics mache ich ca 1.995k schaden und wenn ich z.b. mal gebrechen oder destro teste bin ich bei 1,5k schaden in heroic 5ern inis. mit ner besseren rotation und mehr erfahrung würde das sicher auch noch besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (30. Juni 2009)

Oder es waren einfach nur alle total high!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Juni 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> tja ich bin auf frostwolf... xD
> wenn du da in naxx unter 2k dps fährst und dass durchgehend wirste gekickt beim random run (man kanns sich ja erlauben)


Bei 25er verständlich. Bei 10er?
Sorry, aber wir waren damals mit 1.8k DPS (die Guten DDler), da drin und habens doch bis Sapphiron (fehlte Frostresi) gepackt. Und das vor den ganzen Nerfs...

Okay, der 'Digital Penis Size', der momentan gefahren wird (Digital Penis Size = Digitale Penis Grösse = DPS, anm. d. Red.) wird wohl doch schlimmer. Ich brauch n'anderes Spiel oder sollte doch Pilze bei Shakes&Fidget kaufen, damit ich meine Abenteuerlust wieder steigern kann...

Naxx10/25 mit 3k DPS -> Roflmao (das Lied is so hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hubautz (30. Juni 2009)

Lupin3rd1980 schrieb:


> zum Beispiel beim Todesritter da diese Intuitiv ist und keine feste Abfolge hat



Das istmit Verlaub Quatsch.

Nur weil gefühlte 99% der DKs nicht spielen können, heißt das nicht, das es mit einer (nebenbei bemerkt relativ anspruchsvollen) Rota nicht richtig was raushauen kann. Die DK Rota ist mit eine der komplziertesten.


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Juni 2009)

Was heißt denn eigentlich Full Epic? Ja 70er PvP-Gear is auch Epic und da ist klar dass man keine 1,5k dps schafft. (das ist nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, hab ich alles schon gesehen in heroics)


----------



## MadMat (30. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx




Ja bitte!

Ich fahre auch (mit meinem Main) 4,5k+ im Raid, in ner 5er fehlen mir hingegen div Buffs, Auren, Totems, Crit-Auren, Food  und Flask.
Da hat man automatisch weniger.

Grüße


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> k eben beim Kumpel aufem Lappi eingeloggt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöner Screen, Nur doof das man ZzZ als Lvl sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Schöner Screen, Nur doof das man ZzZ als Lvl sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da das Level der Übungspuppe gelb ist, kann er nicht sehr weit weg von 70 sein. Außerdem hatte er oben einen Arsenal-Link gepostet.


----------



## Slarianox (30. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Bin zu 75% Epic und 15% Rare



Rechnen is schon iwie schwer nicht oder xD
75% und 15% gibt 90% was sind die andern 10% grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??^^


----------



## schmetti (30. Juni 2009)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> wenn ich z.b. mal gebrechen oder destro teste bin ich bei 1,5k schaden in heroic 5ern inis. mit ner besseren rotation und mehr erfahrung würde das sicher auch noch besser werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bleibt nur noch zu sagen das Gebrechen den besten schaden erst am Boss fährt weil Gebrechen viele Schaden über Zeit hat und die müssen nun mal erst Ticken
deswegen sind Dotlocks im Raid nicht nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen ( ist nur meine Meinung andere mögen mir dies nachsehen ) .


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?



Nein, es liegt daran, dass es immer wieder Noobs gibt, die die Klappe aufreißen ohne einen Hauch Ahnung zu haben.

Ich bin Jäger, full epic T7 und besser. In einer guten 5er-Gruppe fahre ich ca. 2k dps, im 10er-Raid 2,5- 2,8k, im 25er-Raid um die 3,5k. Als casual gehe ich fast ausschließlich mit Randomgroups in die Inis.

Szenario 1: Die Gruppe besteht noch aus einem Krieger, 2 DKs und einem Heiler. Man rauscht durch die Ini als gäbe es kein Morgen. Die nächste Mob-Gruppe wird schon gepulled, wenn die letzte noch nicht mal komplett gefallen ist. Manaverstärkende Buffs gibt es nicht. Mit anderen Worten, ich schieße mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit mit Viper. Anschließend wird herumgemeckert, weil ich nur 1,2k damage gemacht habe.

Szenario 2: Naxx 10er, Konstruktviertel, Boss Gluth. Wer kitet die Adds? Einstimmige Antwort: der Jäger natürlich. Beim abschließenden Genitalvergleich am Ende des Viertels heißt es dann aber, wieso hat der Jäger so einen scheiß Schaden gemacht?

Szenario 3: Naxx 20er, Spinnenviertel, Boss Faerlina. Wer schießt die eingesponnen Spieler aus den Kokons? ... Der Rest siehe oben.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Juni 2009)

La schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt daran, dass es immer wieder Noobs gibt, die die Klappe aufreißen ohne einen Hauch Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Ich bin Jäger, full epic T7 und besser. In einer guten 5er-Gruppe fahre ich ca. 2k dps, im 10er-Raid 2,5- 2,8k, im 25er-Raid um die 3,5k. Als casual gehe ich fast ausschließlich mit Randomgroups in die Inis.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie trifft dieser Beitrag das, was ich meinte, noch am ehesten.


----------



## Medussa21 (30. Juni 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich...
Ihr seid alle so perfekt und schon so aus muttis Schoß gefallen oder?
Ihr wart alle sofort auf 60/70/80 und die PERFEKTEN.

"Yeah, ich mach so und soviel dps und du nicht du noob"

Es mag aber noch Leute geben denen ist es egal was sie für dps fahren (Klar ist die wichtig für heros, inis und raids ohne Frage) und die grad frisch 80 sind und sich erst noch ausprobieren müssen (rota usw.) habens bei solchen leuten wie euch nicht einfach...

Nicht jeder weiß wie seine rota am besten ist auf Anhieb und beim LvLn ist es egal was man für dps fährt...das testet doch jeder sobald er heros geht bzw normal inis rockt für sich aus...oder wart ihr alle sofort Perfekt?

Ich will nur sagen das es nicht immer gleich heißt die Leute hätten ihren Char bei eBay gekauft oder keine Ahnung von WoW...

WoW ist ein Rollenspiel in dem man verschiedene Sachen machen kann...
Die einen rocken heros für heros, Raid für Raid und die anderen erfreuen sich einfach am Leveln weil es spass macht...

Spass ist für manche glaub ich ein Fremdwort hier...Verbissenheit ist eher das Wort was ihr kennt...

Deshalb frag ich mich warum sich manche das Recht herausnehmen sie als "Noobs" oder sonstiges zu bezeichnen...

Habt ihr keine Erziehung mehr genossen?

Denkt mal drüber nach oder labbert weiter euren Müll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Medussa 21


----------



## Zadius (30. Juni 2009)

in meinen Augen ist auch viel "zufall" im dmg bei manchen klassen.

War gestern naxx10er zu 8.
bin mskrieger full t7 oder t7,5, waffe is schwachstelle (axt aus hdb noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auf jeden fall gehts los. 
Konstruktionsviertel liegt. Ich dreh schier hol weil ich nur 1,7-2k dps mache an bossen wie am trash trotz Klingensturm etc. Habe das gefühl das überwältigen nicht crittet
und auch verb hinrichten kaum crittet (und das trotz der 50% critchance). Generell hab ich das gefühl da snur whitehits critten trotz 40% crit. Die grp frägt nach was los is und
wieso sowenig kommt. Wir bekommen trotzdem jeden Boss klein. 
Neues Viertel, neues Glück: es kommt Flickwerk und hier scheint sich das Blatt zu wenden. Plötzlich bin ich im dmgmeter auf platz 2 mit 3,5k dps. Dann kommt Gluth und wieder
hänge ich ganze 500dps hinter den anderen aber mit 2,8k dps noch ok. 
Letztentlich kann man sagen:
Manche Klassen sind sehr starkl crit und proccabhängig und da kann schon mal was schief gehen wie bei mir gestern. Nach 2 vierteln hatte heiler nen disc und schwerweigenden Fehler.
Weder pc, noch tele, inet oder so ging mehr. Obwohl ein technisch versierter mit ihm per handy telefoniert hat alles tot. Also abgebrochen. Durschnittsdps 2,6k dps nach 2veriteln, 1,9k dps nach einem viertel.
Nur um  mal aufzuzeigen was passieren kann. 
Ich war entsetzt und habe mich im ersten viertel geschämt mich anzumaßen mit ner 8er grp naxx machen zu wollen. Ich dachte echt blizz hat mal wieder den Krieger generft ohne auf Mi zu warten.
Ich hatte während den2 vierteln mit trash ganze 2 crits mit 10k dps und die crit höher als 5k dps waren auch bescheiden. kp wie das pasieren konnte. ok, ich hab rüssizerreisen und schlachtruf oben halten 
müssen aber daran kanns net liegen.

gruss
zadius


----------



## Yukki (30. Juni 2009)

An solchen Beispielen sieht man zum glück  Skill>Epic. Haben auf unserem Server auch einen Paladin mit Epics (Naxx25+) blablabla und fährt trotzdem grad mal MAXIMALE 2k dps.


----------



## Proto41 (30. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx



Ist machbar.


Halt inklusive Trash dps unso.

Singletarget nur mit guter Gruppenzusammenstellung (wegen buffs etc).

Und mit CD's möglich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Da das Level der Übungspuppe gelb ist, kann er nicht sehr weit weg von 70 sein. Außerdem hatte er oben einen Arsenal-Link gepostet.



es handelt sich hierbei um keine boss-puppe. an einem normalen mob ist der dps immer weit höher (vorrausgesetzt er steht lange genug). mit welchen buffes der wert erreicht wurde, ist sowieso nicht nachzuvollziehen. diese kann man vor dem screen schnell verschwinden lassen.


----------



## baummi (30. Juni 2009)

Also meiner meinung nach muß man sich mit seinem Char ein bisschen auseinandersetzen.Und wenn man das macht kommt es zwangsläufig zur erhöhten DPS.Und wenn der Spieler dann noch zwei Hände mit jeweils 5 Fingern hat ist es kaum zu verhindern das man ordentlich Dampf aufm Kessel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .1k DPS-Leute mit Full-Epic sind Leute die noch garnichts über Ihren Char gelesen haben oder Ebay-Käufer oder Movementkrüppel oder alles zusammen oder so^^


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

ob wayne rooney bei seinem nächsten spiel ein tor schiesst ?


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> Also meiner meinung nach muß man sich mit seinem Char ein bisschen auseinandersetzen.Und wenn man das macht kommt es zwangsläufig zur erhöhten DPS.Und wenn der Spieler dann noch zwei Hände mit jeweils 5 Fingern hat ist es kaum zu verhindern das man ordentlich Dampf aufm Kessel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




movementkrüppel kommt geil xD un ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu !


----------



## GlomGlom (30. Juni 2009)

ähm?

was ist denn DPS?

Also als ich meinen Hexer bekommen habe, dann meinte der Typ ich soll nichts verändern und immer Taste 1, 3, 2, 2, 4 und 5 benutzen.

Glaubt Ihr das das so richtig ist?


----------



## baummi (30. Juni 2009)

GlomGlom schrieb:


> ähm?
> 
> was ist denn DPS?
> 
> ...



Geil.Hihi.Ich fall gleich vom Stuhl WAHNSINN!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

hihi geiler post


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

also so langsam kann der thread ma geclosed werden^^


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> ähm?
> 
> was ist denn DPS?
> 
> ...




wenn es hier einen nagel gab du hast ihn auf dem kopf getroffen.


----------



## Taknator (30. Juni 2009)

lol meine eule ist lvl 78 blau equipt und hat 2k dps 0o? der macht was falsch aus unserer gilde der vergelter (halbepic) fährt 3k dps


----------



## GlomGlom (30. Juni 2009)

und neulich im Ferienlager.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

GlomGlom schrieb:


> ähm?
> 
> was ist denn DPS?
> 
> ...



legend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> ob wayne rooney bei seinem nächsten spiel ein tor schiesst ?



das weiß wohl nur chuck norris


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> das weiß wohl nur chuck norris



oder mata hari aber vieleicht gibt es das bei eisen karl ?


----------



## Ciquo (30. Juni 2009)

hm ohne mir jetzt das ganze thema durchgelesen zu haben...

hab letztens mal just4fun ausprobiert.als jäger ungebufft an die puppe in if gegangen, pet rauf und autoshot afk gegangen....da mache ich knapp über 1k dps. gear ist naxx hero und ulduar....

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## PewPew_oO (30. Juni 2009)

Hm, ein nackter Heilschamane macht mit der Zauberklinge des wütenden Gladiatoren mit Flammenzunge Verzauberung schon 350-450 DPS an einer Bosspuppe mit Autohit...^^


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> oder mata hari aber vieleicht gibt es das bei eisen karl ?



oder der hans bei dem das L für gefahr steht


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> hm ohne mir jetzt das ganze thema durchgelesen zu haben...
> 
> hab letztens mal just4fun ausprobiert.als jäger ungebufft an die puppe in if gegangen, pet rauf und autoshot afk gegangen....da mache ich knapp über 1k dps. gear ist naxx hero und ulduar....
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine ahnung was die bei mir dann gemacht haben


----------



## Hubert70 (30. Juni 2009)

Mystiksitara schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch echt mal unterscheiden zwischen Raidbuffed dps und Ini dps, der Unterschied ist da teilweise echt gravierend.
> Wenn ich im Raid viel Bomben kann, komm ich locker 25 Raidbuffed auf 5- 6 k aber in eienr 5 Mann Hero, schaff ich das kaum beim Bomben, weil da auch die Gruppen nicht so groß sind, wie zB in Naxx.
> 
> Meine Werte sind immo im Singletarget
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, viele kapieren den unterschied nicht zwischen raid und ini.
Bsp: mit meinem hunter fahre ich im schnitt 3,5-4 k dps(taure(naxx25))
       in ner Hero ca 2,5k--->dauert dann keine 5 min und schon wird gefragt"hunter was ist los? kommt da nicht mehr?"
und am besten sind da noch die Grün/blauen tanks die meinen nur weil man fast full epic ist sind automatisch 5k und mehr drin, und dann rummaulen weil nur 2 dps da sind und die DIESE aggro kaum gehalten bekommen..

Ich kann nur sagen "bleibt Realistisch bei den angaben, spätestens in einem raid, wenn man sich die bosskämpfe genauer anschaut kommt sowiso alles raus"


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

Hubert70 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, viele kapieren den unterschied nicht zwischen raid und ini.
> Bsp: mit meinem hunter fahre ich im schnitt 3,5-4 k dps(taure(naxx25))
> in ner Hero ca 2,5k--->dauert dann keine 5 min und schon wird gefragt"hunter was ist los? kommt da nicht mehr?"
> und am besten sind da noch die Grün/blauen tanks die meinen nur weil man fast full epic ist sind automatisch 5k und mehr drin, und dann rummaulen weil nur 2 dps da sind und die DIESE aggro kaum gehalten bekommen..
> ...


2k reicht so oder so völlig für ne hero^^


----------



## Joergsen (30. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Hm, ein nackter Heilschamane macht mit der Zauberklinge des wütenden Gladiatoren mit Flammenzunge Verzauberung schon 350-450 DPS an einer Bosspuppe mit Autohit...^^



stell noch magmatotem und du hast den 1k dpsler überholt^^


----------



## Hubert70 (30. Juni 2009)

ja, hast natürlich recht das 2k völlig ausreichen, wollte damit nur sagen das diese übertreibungen mit dps echt nerven.

hatten in unserem raid z.b. nen schuren( Spitzname "Quoten Toter") der hatte auf den ersten blick immer 4,5-5k, war aber meist nach kurzer zeit tot(siehe spitzname) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der dann auch noch prollte was ehr für ne dps hat, doch der angerichtet schaden was total beschi....im ranking knapp über den tank´s


----------



## advanced08 (30. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gruppe hat auch ein uldu equipter Fearl Druide nur 2k Dps gefahren und?
> 
> ich heul auch nicht wie ein Mädchen hier rum...



das kann man finde ich nicht vergleichen feral ist sehr schwer zu spielen und gut gespielt ist man immer gut dabei


----------



## Malvivente (30. Juni 2009)

kann auch n blöder zufall sein. war mal mit nem hexer unterwegs der halb epic war und weniger dps hatte als der 70 equipter hexer der mit war (ahn kathet).

vielleicht auch einfach scheisse geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (30. Juni 2009)

Malvivente schrieb:


> kann auch n blöder zufall sein. war mal mit nem hexer unterwegs der halb epic war und weniger dps hatte als der 70 equipter hexer der mit war (ahn kathet).
> 
> vielleicht auch einfach scheisse geskillt
> 
> ...



dann müsste man aber schon arg "scheisse" geskillt sein


----------



## derwaynez (6. Juli 2009)

es geht wieder los!
gestern dk+paladin beide blau eq fahren 1,2 k dps und sind zu dumm um bei Zuramat der Vernichter in der vio die adds zu machen

und jetztz der höhepunkt
gruppe sucht nen heiler für hdz4 ich meld mich, werd eingeladen, sind schon alle in ini drin und ich komm auch so schnell wies geht
und was sagt mir die gruppe dann? hmm sorry wir haben id können ja andre ini -.- omfg


----------



## Maerad (6. Juli 2009)

Au ja, das hatte ich letztens auch ... Archa/Ema 25 - ich einer von 3 Huntern ... die beiden anderen Hunter voll T7+, ich ... nu ja, 1kw sachen + bisserl epic aus Naxx 10, nix sooo besonders ... die haben BEIDE ca. 1.8-2k DPS gefahren, während ich auf Platz 1 mit ca 4k rumgewackelt bin ...

2x T8 Hose gedropt...haben die beiden natürlich abgeräumt ...

Dabei war meine noch um einiges schlechter als deren...

Scheiss Randoms.

Genauso mit meinem DK - Pseudogutes EQ, reicht aber für Herotanken ... ich habs zu 70% der inis, das ich auf Platz 2 des max. Dmg steh ... so mit 1.8-2k DPS ... Soll ich dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Juli 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> 2x T8 Hose gedropt...haben die beiden natürlich abgeräumt ...
> 
> Dabei war meine noch um einiges schlechter als deren...
> 
> Scheiss Randoms.



Mal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen eben die Anderen ;-)


----------



## Thandra (6. Juli 2009)

Ich mache auf 70ig schon 1k mit grüne sachen


----------



## Droyale (7. Juli 2009)

Thandra schrieb:


> Ich mache auf 70ig schon 1k mit grüne sachen


Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (7. Juli 2009)

@TE

Schon einmal daran gedacht, das vielleicht der Tank schlecht war, und die DD's sich nur zurück gehalten haben könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?
> 
> btw: ernstgemeinte Frage...


Hättest du die Frage ernst gemeint, hättest du die Begründung nich beim Server, der Fraktion oder dem Spiel selbst gesucht ...

Es liegt einfach daran, das einige anders spielen als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Nur weil einer voll green-equiped 800 dps macht, müssen das nicht alle ...
Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich mit dem Spiel / seiner Klasse mit gleicher Qualität und Quantität ...
Jedem das seine ...

Geh nich Random oder hör auf zu Jammern ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

ich msag nur 2 sachen

60% der sachen hier sind erfunden
20 % stark uebertrieben
17% angeberei
3% wahre gelegenheiten
aber 100% von dem hier ist heulerei.
stat hier scheisse zu labbern erklaert es denjenigen, sofern sie eine klasse spielen von der ihr ne ahnung habt!

gestern ein schurke in ema 10er.
netter typ, uset schurkenhandel, wechselt schnell target, nova trifft ihn nie, macht leider nur 1300 dps.
ich schau mir eq an, groessteils nett. aber er verwendet 2 mittelschnelle dolche, und hat falsche gifte.
hab ihm erstmal empfohlen Gier+ Papierschneider des Bibliothekars zu holen, richtige gifte zu verwenden, umzusockeln, rota zu verfeinern.
heute sind wir zusammen obsy 10er gewesen: 2.6k dps bei einer suboptimalen gruppenzusammenstellung! (castergruppe)


achja, sir Wagi, das zitat ist nicht lustig. du bist nicht lustig. der spruch ist nicht lustig


----------



## addyy09 (7. Juli 2009)

> Geh nich Random oder hör auf zu Jammern ^^ ...



Genau!


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber 100% von dem hier ist heulerei.



Fail ^^ ...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

damit meint ich die angeblichen "Erfahrungsberichte" von schlechten Spielern mit ihren 800 dps, checker vom dienst


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Achso ^^ Nix für ungut ^^ ...

BTT, @TE: Gleiche doch die Missstände durch deine eigene "Imbamäßigkeit" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Erdenkind (7. Juli 2009)

Oh diese ganze Dps geilen Oberpro gamer , echt zum kotzen euer Dps geschwätz. Wir gehen auch HEro und schaffe jede Hero auch wenn wir einen oder zwei dabei haben die nur 800 Dps fahren.

Vielleicht sollte man ihnen einfach helfen sich zu verbessern, wo sollen sie denn noch spielen lernen? Du bist so schnell 80, hast noch nie ne Ini gesehen, weisst gar nicht was richtiges tanken ist. Helft ihnen einfach mal , anstatt dauernd zu erzählen wie toll ihr seid und was ihr mit 70er für Schaden fahrt

Wir schalten inzwischen diesen ganzen DPS Mist aus, gabs früher auch nicht.


----------



## Rise Above (7. Juli 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Mal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen eben die Anderen ;-)



Darum geht es überhaupt nicht. In meinen Augen verdienen Leute die nichts drauf haben bzw. kein Bock haben etwas drauf zu haben einfach N I C H T S!


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> achja, sir Wagi, das zitat ist nicht lustig. du bist nicht lustig. der spruch ist nicht lustig


Lass das mal meine Sorge sein pls *lol* ...

Angehender Forentroll, hm ?


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Juli 2009)

Was mal wichtig wäre wie kommt ihr den auf eure dps nehmt ihr die aus 5er 10er oder 25er inis;-) oder stellt ihr euch nur Selfbuffed an die Übungspuppen.


----------



## Rolandos (7. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Was mal wichtig wäre wie kommt ihr den auf eure dps nehmt ihr die aus 5er 10er oder 25er inis;-) oder stellt ihr euch nur Selfbuffed an die Übungspuppen.




Das möchte ich auch mal wissen, wahrscheinlich 25. Oder noch wahrscheinlicher, am Mob 5 Stufen Minus


----------



## Droyale (7. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Was mal wichtig wäre wie kommt ihr den auf eure dps nehmt ihr die aus 5er 10er oder 25er inis;-) oder stellt ihr euch nur Selfbuffed an die Übungspuppen.


wir hauen auf pinguine ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

das wurde mehrere seiten lang besprochen. man muss immer dazusagen, ob 5er 10er 25er oder boddpuppendps gefragt ist


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
70er Schurke 1600dps in ner 80er INI das will ich sehen wie kommste den da rein?!
JO 5k Eule im NEXXUS ne is klar wie hast du den deinen Recount eingestellt??????
Also 2k sind absolut ok mehr braucht man in KEINER 5 Mann HC in Nordend und mit ner 1k Gruppe und nem guten Heal bin ich als Tank ohne Probs bisher klar gekommen!!! OMFG ihr DPS Kiddys L2P und macht mal Recount aus und dafür lieber skill an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

5k dps isty bei ulduar eq realistisch, und in 70er raids hatten schon leute locker 2k dps, mit t6 eq


----------



## advanced08 (7. Juli 2009)

nicht in heros


----------



## justblue (7. Juli 2009)

Der Thread hat es geschafft - ich wollte es wissen! Also bin ich gestern als Heiler mit einer Random-Gruppe losgezogen.

Die DPS war eigentlich ok (zwischen 1.5k und 2.5k pro DD), allerdings ist DPS nicht alles. Der Jäger zum Beispiel hatte zwar die höchsten Werte, aber insgesamt den niedrigsten Schaden. Vielleicht hat er nebenher ferngesehen, mit seinen Kumpels diskutiert oder was auch immer, jedenfalls war er ständig hinten nach und hat erst zur Gruppe aufgeschlossen, als die Hälfte der Arbeit schon erledigt war. Wenn er dann geballert hat, war es ok - nur hat er das selten gemacht.

Was auch aufgefallen ist, war das Schwerkraft-Syndrom. Die Leute bewegen sich nicht, auch wenn es notwendig ist. Entweder kennen sie die Bosse nicht, oder sie sind mit Ein-Tasten-Spammen und nebenher Fernsehen gucken schon voll ausgelastet, dass für das Rauslaufen aus Schaden machenden Dingen keine Zeit da ist. Wenigstens haben sie sich nicht beschwert, als sie deswegen gestorben sind, weil der Schaden einfach nicht gegenheilbar war.

Bosse mit Adds waren auch ein Problem. Adds werden nämlich für gewöhnlich weder getankt, noch genuked, weil der Boss bekanntlich VIEL wichtiger ist. Und wer bekommt in diesem Fall in kürzester Zeit Aggro? Der Heiler natürlich.

Dieser Ausflug in das Reich der Randoms hat mich eigentlich wieder kuriert. Aber immerhin war es interessant.


----------



## Neq' (7. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> vergelterpalas brauchen rota? FACEROLL .
> 
> ne mal im ernst ein bisschen klassenverständniss und mach 1000dps als 70er
> 
> hatte dirreckt ma gefragt wieviel der char gekostet hat



Ich freu mich schon so auf den nächsten Patch, dann können solche pseudoschlauen Besserwisser wie du nur mehr bei ihrer Mutter nach Liebe und Zärtlichkeit trachten, wenn mal wieder ein Retri ihn vernichtet hat...


----------



## BigWorm (7. Juli 2009)

gleich nach dem ersten boss recount schauen , zu wenig dps , dann instant rauskicken aus grp ... weil dann schafft man es zu viert auch


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste finde ich immer, wenn andere einen auslachen, das der kaum DPS macht. Meistens liegt es nur an der PvP Skillung und dem Equipt dazu..... !


----------



## Korbî (7. Juli 2009)

alles was auf lvl 80 unter 1k dps fährt kann seine Klasse nicht spielen ....
liegt oft einfach auch an der falschen Rotation/skillung einfach skillung anschaun auf fehler hinweisen und verbesserungsvorschläge bringen 
im recount sieht man welche fähigkeiten er hernimmt und den dmg davon so kann man ihn auf ne bessere rotation hinweisen 
und wenn dat nich hilft 
kicken und DD des vertrauens einladen oder /leave grp und so^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Juli 2009)

Korbî schrieb:


> alles was auf lvl 80 unter 1k dps fährt kann seine Klasse nicht spielen ....
> liegt oft einfach auch an der falschen rotatrion/skillung einfach skillung anschaun auf fehler hinweisen und verbesserungsvorschläge bringen
> im recount sieht man welche fähigkeiten er wie hernimmt und den dmg davon so kann man ihn auf ne bessere rotation hinweisen
> und wenn dat nich hilft
> kicken und DD des vertrauens einladen oder /leave grp und so^^


Es liegt nicht daran das er seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, sondern an der Skillung. Vor Dual Spec hab ich auch PvP Skillung in PvE benutzt und 1k dps gemacht. Mit ner PvE Skillung hatte ich 2,2k.


----------



## Korbî (7. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht daran das er seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, sondern an der Skillung. Vor Dual Spec hab ich auch PvP Skillung in PvE benutzt und 1k dps gemacht. Mit ner PvE Skillung hatte ich 2,2k.


 mehr als nur den ersten satz lesen hilft oft....


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Juli 2009)

Korbî schrieb:


> mehr als nur den ersten satz lesen hilft oft....


"Oft" *hust* !

Momentan macht mein Schurke im PvE wieder nur 1,5k dps. Liegt aber diesmal an PvP Equipt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## HasL (7. Juli 2009)

1. Bin ich der Meinung, dass Reount und ähnliche Schwanzmeter vom Spiel gebannt werden sollten, da es absolut lächerlich ist, wie man sich daran aufgeilen kann.....ausgeteilter Schaden hängt von viel zu viel Faktoren ab, alsdass man mim DMD-Meter verlässliche Werte bemessen könnte

2. Back to topic: Ich denke einfach mal, das is der Fluch von World of Warcraft...es ist nunmal ein Spiel für die Massen. WoW is ,zumindest was Europa angeht, das bekannteste Onlinerollenspiel und Blizz dreht natürlich kraftig an der Werbetrommel. Da ist klar, dass auch sehr viele Leute das Spiel spielen die einfachmal keinen Plan haben und sich weder mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen noch sich drum scheren das best mögliche aus ihrem Charakter rauszuholen. 


WoW ist aus meiner Sicht das falsche Spiel für die Massen, da man viel zu viel falsch machen kann und mit steigendem Level wird der Unteschied immer größer.


----------



## Anloén (7. Juli 2009)

Hatte vor kurzem auch so ein Erlebnis. War in einer Hero Instanz mit Randoms und die Gruppe whiped bei der ersten Mob-Gruppe. Ich, als Jäger, hatte beinahe augenblicklich Aggro, obwohl ich dem Tank etwas Zeit gelassen habe diese seinerseits aufzubauen. Schau mir dann nach dem Kampf die Statistik an. Ich war etwas unter meinen Möglichkeiten, weil eben mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt als nur Schaden zu machen. Aber ein Schurke, bei näherer Betrachtung eher lila als blau, fährt etwa 650 dps. Ok, probieren wirs noch einmal. Das selbe Trauerspiel wieder. Am Ende bleibt mir als letzter nur noch Totstellen. Um zumindest Kosten zu sparen. Der Stufe 80 Schurke hat sein Schadens-Level übrigens wenigstens gehalten.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich ein guter Spieler bin, aber ich fahre gut gebufft schonmal über 3k DPS in einer 5er Instanz. Als junger 80er hab ich aber auch unter 1k DPS gemacht, allerdings mit großteils grüner Ausrüstung und nicht in Hero Instanzen.

PS: Hab den Schurken dann nochmal angeflüstert warum er denn mit so wenig Schaden in eine Hero Instanz geht. Er meinte darauf, dass er normalerweise eh mehr Schaden fährt, nur hat man ihm seinen tollen Dolch verkauft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 70er Schurke 1600dps in ner 80er INI das will ich sehen wie kommste den da rein?!
> JO 5k Eule im NEXXUS ne is klar wie hast du den deinen Recount eingestellt??????
> Also 2k sind absolut ok mehr braucht man in KEINER 5 Mann HC in Nordend und mit ner 1k Gruppe und nem guten Heal bin ich als Tank ohne Probs bisher klar gekommen!!! OMFG ihr DPS Kiddys L2P und macht mal Recount aus und dafür lieber skill an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Ach du meine Scheiße... ! sind keine rudeltiere.

Du bist bestimmt so einer der wegen zu wenig Dps nich mit genohmen wird.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 5k dps isty bei ulduar eq realistisch, und in 70er raids hatten schon leute locker 2k dps, mit t6 eq


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
...genau der standart in Heros sorry, is ja das jeder 2te full t8,5 is und geht dann immer in die Heros um seine 5k zu fahren und darf dann die anderen auslachen....ohhh nur 2k dps du armer wicht......oder wie jetzt?! und das man im raid 2k fährt zu bc zeiten is klar, aber davon war nie die rede!!! ein 70er fährt keine 2k+ an nem 80er klar soweit!
und dps heist n scheiß!!! wenn du weist was du tust kommt die dps von allein aber am wichtigsten ist gutes zusammenspiel von der gruppe und wenn du da jemanden hast der net die dps fährt wie erwartet aber weis was er zu tun hat sei es als supporter oder mit cc dann is das absolut ausreichend!!!
in den meisten inis und raids is taktik nun mal wichtiger als dmg und basis dmg lernt man mit der zeit/skill zu fahren!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2009)

Find sowas auch schrecklich, ein Grund wieso ich 5-Mann Inis nich mehr mache sobald ich nich mehr muss. Leider gibts das nich nur da, mein schärfster Kandidate war mal ein Schurke bei Ema mit 1k Dps.....

Ich verstehe echt nicht wie Leute so scheiße spielen können, ich versteh es echt nicht. Legen die's drauf an "mal schauen wie schlecht ich heute spielen kann!"...


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ach du meine Scheiße... ! sind keine rudeltiere.
> 
> Du bist bestimmt so einer der wegen zu wenig Dps nich mit genohmen wird.


JA GENAU, MUß deshalb zum DOC hab echte Probleme in meiner Gilde die nehmen mich nicht mehr nach Ulduar mit weil ich keine 10k an Klingenschuppe fahre...bin sooooo traurig!!!!!!! UNd ja das spiel basiert darauf das einer Imba ist und solo zockt... auch im Raid...immer und geht nur um max, dps...du hast es erfast...was du brauchst ist einen schwarzen Punkt in einem gelben Raum den du mit deinem Char vertrimmen kannst bis er loot springen lässt damit du glücklich bist...und dabei 10k dps fahren...als einziger...aber das bist du ja sowieso 

Du raffst das spiel ned oder?


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> ...genau der standart in Heros sorry, is ja das jeder 2te full t8,5 is und geht dann immer in die Heros um seine 5k zu fahren und darf dann die anderen auslachen....ohhh nur 2k dps du armer wicht......oder wie jetzt?! und das man im raid 2k fährt zu bc zeiten is klar, aber davon war nie die rede!!! ein 70er fährt keine 2k+ an nem 80er klar soweit!
> und dps heist n scheiß!!! wenn du weist was du tust kommt die dps von allein aber am wichtigsten ist gutes zusammenspiel von der gruppe und wenn du da jemanden hast der net die dps fährt wie erwartet aber weis was er zu tun hat sei es als supporter oder mit cc dann is das absolut ausreichend!!!
> in den meisten inis und raids is taktik nun mal wichtiger als dmg und basis dmg lernt man mit der zeit/skill zu fahren!
> ...



Was bistn du fürn Vogel, es heisst nur das der schurke 1,6k dps macht, nicht woran, es war nie die rede davon das er im nexus hero auf 70 ( was eh nicht möglich ist) 1,6k dps fährt. 
Und ich könnte wetten du bist der erste der Heigan rippt...


----------



## HasL (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> JA GENAU, MUß deshalb zum DOC hab echte Probleme in meiner Gilde die nehmen mich nicht mehr nach Ulduar mit weil ich keine 10k an Klingenschuppe fahre...bin sooooo traurig!!!!!!! UNd ja das spiel basiert darauf das einer Imba ist und solo zockt... auch im Raid...immer und geht nur um max, dps...du hast es erfast...was du brauchst ist einen schwarzen Punkt in einem gelben Raum den du mit deinem Char vertrimmen kannst bis er loot springen lässt damit du glücklich bist...und dabei 10k dps fahren...als einziger...aber das bist du ja sowieso
> 
> Du raffst das spiel ned oder?


Getroffene Hunde bellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahr mal eben locker über 3000dps+ wenn ich echt gut drauf bin und fette musik drauf hab auch schon mal 4000dps+ ich spiel Schurek und das ist echt die beste klasse wenn man dps fahren will wie ein progamer. geil ist auch wenn die heilerin ne echte frau ist kommt immer gut an wenn man die anderen gimps in der gruppe mit seinem schaden ownd


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Juli 2009)

man man man...dann bin ich mit meinem ele-schami ja die uebelste imba klasse..ich mein, wenn der roxxor schurke schon seine 4k faehrt...dann bin ich ja ein gottesaehnliches wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Unser frisch 80er DK Naxx25 3,4k an Flickwerk. Grün und blau equipped, keine Verzauberung.
Da geht die weibliche Heilerin aber lieber zu dem DK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundtenor der Aussage:
Selbst als frisch 80er kann man schon einiges aus der Klasse rausholen. Würde zum Beispiel der IMBA Roxxor Schurke vernünftig spielen wären da bestimmt auch mehr als 5k drin. So wie unsere Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

HasL schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr kreativ! Hab ich nen Freund von dir kritisiert... oder fühlst du dich direkt angesprochen
DPS WOTLK = PROLLEN
FULL EPIC WOTLK = DALARAN STEHEN UND PROLLEN
SKILL WOTLK = KAUM MEHR VORHANDEN
ANTEIL DER SPIELER UNTER 20 JAHEREN WOTLK DIE PROLLEN = 90 %
Und JA zu BC war das anders da konnte ned jeder depp mit BT Equip rumprolln und SKILLwar>alsDPS!!!
Aber passt scho... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

in 5er instanzen RANDOM mein ich wenn ich in uludar random mitgehe rock ich locker mit über 5k dps und bei manchen bossen mit über 7000k dps hoffe du hast mich jetzt verstanden, ele schami is ganz nett aber nich so geil wie schurke


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mal eben locker über 3000dps+ wenn ich echt gut drauf bin und fette musik drauf hab auch schon mal 4000dps+ ich spiel Schurek und das ist echt die beste klasse wenn man dps fahren will wie ein progamer. geil ist auch wenn die heilerin ne echte frau ist kommt immer gut an wenn man die anderen gimps in der gruppe mit seinem schaden ownd



Jung du bist erbärmlich ;D. Machst dir eigentlich selbst gedanken über das was du schreibst oder kriegste das gar nit hin ? :S

Edith :


Junge Junge der Typ wird ja immer lächerlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu schon wieder auf das geweine wenn se mal wieder nen nerf bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (7. Juli 2009)

Nunja habe oft genug solche Luschen erlebt.
Es gibt Leute die machen mit wirklich crappigem Gear Hammer Schaden und es gibt Leute die machen mit best in slot items nur 1.5k dps. Das macht ich ja mit Autohit.

Habe letztens auch mit meinem twink DK mit DD Gear 5,5k DPS in ner 5er Hero gemacht.
Habe Naxx25er/Uldu25er DD Gear.
Im Gilden TS war es ganz still als der Schwanzometer gepostet wurde.
Wir hatten vorher gewettet, dass ich mindestens 5k DPS mache. Somit wechselten 2k Gold den Besitzer hrhr.
Das Gelächter war anfangs wirklich groß, nur danach war totenstille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Du kannst wirklich mit nahezu jedem DD, richtig feinen Schaden machen.

Mit meinem Main Char. Ele Schami komme ich so auf 5.5-6k dps im 25er Raid je nach Encounter und Movement beim Bosskampf.
Wir haben wirklich gute Hexer, Hunter und Schurken, aber bin eigentlich immer gut dabei.

Schaut euch mal immer die Flames in den Klassenforen dass die einzelnen Klassen keinen Schaden mehr machen.
Aber wenn du einigermassen Gear hast und vor allendingen Skill, dann kannst du mit jeder Klasse ein TOP DD sein.
Manche Klassen habens halt schwerer und manche leichte, ne gute DPS zu fahren.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mal eben locker über 3000dps+ wenn ich echt gut drauf bin und fette musik drauf hab auch schon mal 4000dps+ ich spiel Schurek und das ist echt die beste klasse wenn man dps fahren will wie ein progamer. geil ist auch wenn die heilerin ne echte frau ist kommt immer gut an wenn man die anderen gimps in der gruppe mit seinem schaden ownd


OMG der war gut !
Oder war das ernst gemeint...?
Und wo gibt es die Klasse SCHUREK is die neu??? Testserver??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Juli 2009)

lieber imba schurek...wenn du dps sehen willst, kuck dir caster bei hodir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja...lassen wir den troll...^^


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> in 5er instanzen RANDOM mein ich wenn ich in uludar random mitgehe rock ich locker mit über 5k dps und bei manchen bossen mit über 7000k dps hoffe du hast mich jetzt verstanden, ele schami is ganz nett aber nich so geil wie schurke


Verstanden? Müsste ich dich, um dich zu verstehen, nicht erst einmal ernst nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

ey kann es sein das ihr echt keine ahnung habt????? ich spiel so übelst den schurken da kommen viele nich mit, hat auch mein freund schon gesagt und der hat 5 80er 2 sogar schon vull epic und der hat ahnung von wow und kennt sich mit allen klassen im pro mods aus. ich hab mir noch 2 tricks hier aus buffed klassentreffen besorgt und jetzt geh ich übelst ab. irgendwann spiel ich bei ner pro gilde und danns chaut ihr nur neidisch auf meine epics


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> Sehr kreativ! Hab ich nen Freund von dir kritisiert... oder fühlst du dich direkt angesprochen
> DPS WOTLK = PROLLEN
> FULL EPIC WOTLK = DALARAN STEHEN UND PROLLEN
> SKILL WOTLK = KAUM MEHR VORHANDEN
> ...



Ist da mal wieder einer neidisch das er nirgends mitgenommen wird und deshalb nicht prollen kann ?


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey kann es sein das ihr echt keine ahnung habt????? ich spiel so übelst den schurken da kommen viele nich mit, hat auch mein freund schon gesagt und der hat 5 80er 2 sogar schon vull epic und der hat ahnung von wow und kennt sich mit allen klassen im pro mods aus. ich hab mir noch 2 tricks hier aus buffed klassentreffen besorgt und jetzt geh ich übelst ab. irgendwann spiel ich bei ner pro gilde und danns chaut ihr nur neidisch auf meine epics



Geh mal sterben pls o0


----------



## Funkydiddy (7. Juli 2009)

ich fahr mit mein 77er shami 2kdps^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Juli 2009)

sorry, dass ich jetzt anfange zu spamen...aber ich will so einen typen, wie unseren roxxor schurken, im handschuhfach haben!!! wenn man schlechte laune hat, einfach aufmachen, sich einen spruch anhoeren und dann schlagartig gute laune kriegen =)


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> lieber imba schurek...wenn du dps sehen willst, kuck dir caster bei hodir an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mach bei hosir locker über 6k dps + wenn der raid soweit kommt im 25er


----------



## HasL (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> ANTEIL DER SPIELER UNTER 20 JAHEREN WOTLK DIE PROLLEN = 90 %




Darf ich mich jetzt zu den 10% zählen? =)


----------



## Darksasuke (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm also ich sag es ma so ich hab ne Hunter als twink der ist 80 und hat blau/epic und macht 3k dps aber naja es gibt retri´s die haben keine richtige rota aber in deinem fall denk ich ma Autohit afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ich mach bei hosir locker über 6k dps + wenn der raid soweit kommt im 25er



Was machst du denn bei so einem noobigen raid als geiler Imba Schurek ? Hast ja wohl was besseres verdient als nen Raid der nichtmal bis Hodir kommt


----------



## chinsai (7. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Ich war HDB Hero mit folgender Truppe (random):
Ich - Tank - 1,4k DPS
Krieger Furor - 1,2k DPS
Todesritter nheilig - 1,1k DPS
Todesritter Blut - 900 DPS
Priester Heilig

Wair alle waren blau-episch equipt, ahben trotzdem die ganze Instanz geschafft inkl. 2 Erfolgen.

Und im Schnitt haben die DDs auch nur ein bisschen mehr Schaden als 1k DPS gemacht.
Heros sind nun echt nicht schwer, solange die DPS nicht unter weit unter 1k ist, ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung.



> ey kann es sein das ihr echt keine ahnung habt????? ich spiel so übelst den schurken da kommen viele nich mit, hat auch mein freund schon gesagt und der hat 5 80er 2 sogar schon vull epic und der hat ahnung von wow und kennt sich mit allen klassen im pro mods aus. ich hab mir noch 2 tricks hier aus buffed klassentreffen besorgt und jetzt geh ich übelst ab. irgendwann spiel ich bei ner pro gilde und danns chaut ihr nur neidisch auf meine epics





> Also ich fahr mal eben locker über 3000dps+ wenn ich echt gut drauf bin und fette musik drauf hab auch schon mal 4000dps+ ich spiel Schurek und das ist echt die beste klasse wenn man dps fahren will wie ein progamer. geil ist auch wenn die heilerin ne echte frau ist kommt immer gut an wenn man die anderen gimps in der gruppe mit seinem schaden ownd



Darf ich dich mal fragen wie alt du bist?
Darfst du WoW lauft USK überhaupt schon spielen?


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Ist da mal wieder einer neidisch das er nirgends mitgenommen wird und deshalb nicht prollen kann ?


Och göttchen noch einer wie süß...15...nein bestimmt 16 und schon wie ein Großer flamen... macht Spaß nicht... sticheln ist schon, grad bei so einladenen Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ich mach bei hosir locker über 6k dps + wenn der raid soweit kommt im 25er


Unser Mage im 10er 8k+ *hust*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Juli 2009)

Omg wieder so ein Sinnfreier thread

es gibt auch skillungen die in 5er Inis hinterhängen sei es Gebrechenshexer, ÜlJäger und andere da sie wegen LoL-Trash ihren Schaden nicht hochfahren können und außerdem kann man ne 5er Ini nicht mit einem Raid vergleichen.

Und denk dran (@TE) ihr wart auch mal Blauequipt in Heros gestartetet und ihr seid Blau nach Nax und seid in die Enragephase von Flickie gekommen

Aber kaum habt ihr eure tollen Lilaitems vergesst ihr das und nehmt nen kleinen Blauequipten Char nicht mit weil er ja keine Dps fährt aber der blauequipte kann ja auch ein Twink eines guten Heilers, Tank oder DDs sein der Alle inis kennt u auch die Taktiken u wenn ihr mal wieder sucht u ihr fragt erinnert er sich und sagt NEIN.

Ich freue mich aufs Kolosseum weil DPS-Geile Typen werden da böse auf die Nase fallen und sich dann in NAx ausstoben um ein Paar Markensachen zu farmen.


Meine Meinung nehmt ein paar frisch 80er mit damit sie genau wie ihr mal equip bekommen und schaut lieber auf die Taktik stat Pe...-Meter


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

Sag mal kazzar667, kann man dich mieten? Brauch noch nen Comedian für ne House Party in 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mävel1 (7. Juli 2009)

naja manche leuten meinen halt sie haben zu schlechtes equip ^^das sie so wenig dps fahren so gings mir auch mal biss ich mich jmd zusammen gesetzt habe der die klasse spielen kann und worla(oder wie man das auch schreibt ^^) die dps stimmt 

also an alle die dps probs haben setzt euch mit jmd zusammen der euch alles erklären kann eine gute roita hatt und aucj gut dps fährt und ncih einfach ins arsenal gehn esidia eingebn und ne skillung kopieren wenn man nicht weiß damit um zu gehn das bringt die ganze skillung nichts xD

oder macht euch in gewissen foren schlau

Lg Mävel


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> Och göttchen noch einer wie süß...15...nein bestimmt 16 und schon wie ein Großer flamen... macht Spaß nicht... sticheln ist schon, grad bei so einladenen Themen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



23 und ja macht Spass solche Menschen die immer mit dem Argument kommen man brauch kein Damage man kann den boss auch totquatschen auszulachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:
> Ich war HDB Hero mit folgender Truppe (random):
> Ich - Tank - 1,4k DPS
> Krieger Furor - 1,2k DPS
> ...



ich bin bestimmt älter wie du


----------



## STAR1988 (7. Juli 2009)

Imba RoXXoR Schurke *<3* Ich mag seine comments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wieder unterhaltsam.

btw isn Troll einfach mal ältere comments anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ich bin bestimmt älter wie du


Als du mein Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (7. Juli 2009)

letztens turm hero, hatten nen jäger mit, das aktuellste gladiator set full, sonst auch nur epic.
Wollten beim ersten boss den erfolg machen, ich hab 3 mal gesagt die monstrosität auf 10% lassen, wer ballert muter weiter drauf?
der jäger, 2ter versuch, noch mal eindringlich gesagt, jäger tötet wieder die monstrosität-.- aufgegeben, weiter zum 3ten boss, jäger schießt harpun en nicht ab.
bei massenpulls habe ich mich gefragt wo salve bleibt.
dann den boss NICHT geschafft, auch weil dds immer starben=kein schaden =heiler oom.
am ende hat mir jemand dps geposted
Der jäger hatte satte 662 DPS!

Für mich war klar:
EBAY-CHAR

(reimt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Unser Mage im 10er 8k+ *hust*


 

ey lol zeig mal screeni


----------



## Mävel1 (7. Juli 2009)

boah scheiße was mach ich den für tipp fehler naja ich hoffe ihr wisst alles was ich mein ^^


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> 23 und ja macht Spass solche Menschen die immer mit dem Argument kommen man brauch kein Damage man kann den boss auch totquatschen auszulachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein DMG ist falsch Berrry! Wenn du folgen kannst...2k+ ist in einer 5 Mann HC Nordend nicht nötig!!! Es geht auch mit 1k wenn man die Ini kennt ohne Probleme!!! Klar soweit!!! Und du scheinst ja selbst nicht ganz zu verstehen was ich schreibe... und natürlich bist du 23...was denn sonst bestimmt keine 15 mehr Lerrry...Berrry mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (7. Juli 2009)

also bei uns auf dem server gibts auch so eine Gilde die anscheinend irgendwie nur aus noobs besteht.
Die laufen alle noch teilweise mit grünen Sachen rum, und haben noch nichtmal die blauen-Rufitems.
Ham glaub Ich vor zwei Wochen das erste mal Naxx 10er gecleart^^

Wunderteinen dann schon wenn man sich 40 Leute vorstellt und keiner von denen hat ein bisschen skill^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Juli 2009)

wenn du mir jetzt auch noch erklaeren kannst, was das mit skill zu tun hat, waere ich dir sehr dankbar...


----------



## Berrry (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> Kein DMG ist falsch Berrry! Wenn du folgen kannst...2k+ ist in einer 5 Mann HC Nordend nicht nötig!!! Es geht auch mit 1k wenn man die Ini kennt ohne Probleme!!! Klar soweit!!! Und du scheinst ja selbst nicht ganz zu verstehen was ich schreibe... und natürlich bist du 23...was denn sonst bestimmt keine 15 mehr Lerrry...Berrry mein ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann zeig mir mal wie du mit 1k durch HDB und HDS kommst :S. 

"und natürlich bist du 23...was denn sonst bestimmt keine 15 mehr Lerrry...Berrry mein ich" 
Kannst das bitte mal übersetzen für mich ?


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Sag mal kazzar667, kann man dich mieten? Brauch noch nen Comedian für ne House Party in 2 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt es dort auch "Black Jack und Nutten" wie der feine Herr zu sagen pflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Juli 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal wie du mit 1k durch HDB und HDS kommst :S.



trans nen char auf gorgo (horde) biete mir 1k gold und ich zeigs dir wann du magst
wir haben beide insten schon zu 4 gemacht mit 2 dd a 1,3k dps, da sollten 3 dd a 1k passen


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> Gibt es dort auch "Black Jack und Nutten" wie der feine Herr zu sagen pflegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Black Jack leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal wie du mit 1k durch HDB und HDS kommst :S.
> 
> "und natürlich bist du 23...was denn sonst bestimmt keine 15 mehr Lerrry...Berrry mein ich"
> Kannst das bitte mal übersetzen für mich ?


Oh oh HDB und du hast damit Probleme?! Ich meine Probleme 1k Leute mit zu nehmen! Das erklärt alles Berrry!

PS: Ich meine damit, das ich an den 23 Jahren zweifel! Punkt! Ich denke du bist 13 oder 14 oder vieleicht auch 15 Jahre alt! Punkt! Hast du den Inhalt meiner Aussage verstanden?! Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Black Jack leider nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm... da der essentielle Teil fehlt muß ich dann doch dankend ablehnen! Aber THX for INV me! /W me falls das mit dem Black Jack doch noch klar geht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Tja selber schuld, würde mal angefangen zu werden zu gucken wie viel die leute so an dmg machen und nicht zu gucken was für ein Equipt sie haben dann hät das problem sichs chon längst, jetzt aber bleiben teilweise die wo wirklich gut sind erstm al hocken bis sie ne gilde finden mit der sie equipt fahren können wärend die ganzen Full epic leute fröhlich die heros abklappern egal wie schlecht sie sind.


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

kazzar667 schrieb:


> Hmm... da der essentielle Teil fehlt muß ich dann doch dankend ablehnen! Aber THX for INV me! /W me falls das mit dem Black Jack doch noch klar geht!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pokern > Black Jack, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Thoora (7. Juli 2009)

HasL schrieb:


> 1. Bin ich der Meinung, dass Reount und ähnliche Schwanzmeter vom Spiel gebannt werden sollten, da es absolut lächerlich ist, wie man sich daran aufgeilen kann.....ausgeteilter Schaden hängt von viel zu viel Faktoren ab, alsdass man mim DMD-Meter verlässliche Werte bemessen könnte
> 
> Da Stimme ich dir voll zu!
> 
> ...


----------



## Exid (7. Juli 2009)

sie haben die Rota nicht drauf!


----------



## La Saint (7. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> letztens turm hero, hatten nen jäger mit, das aktuellste gladiator set full, sonst auch nur epic.
> Wollten beim ersten boss den erfolg machen, ich hab 3 mal gesagt die monstrosität auf 10% lassen, wer ballert muter weiter drauf?
> der jäger, 2ter versuch, noch mal eindringlich gesagt, jäger tötet wieder die monstrosität-.- aufgegeben, weiter zum 3ten boss, jäger schießt harpun en nicht ab.
> bei massenpulls habe ich mich gefragt wo salve bleibt.
> ...



Süß, wie schnell man mit Vorurteilen zur Hand ist. 

EBay-Char. Klar, was anderes kommt ja auch nicht in Frage. Warum er wohl das aktuellste Gladiatoren-Set hat? Könnte das vielleicht ein PvP-Spieler gewesen sein? Vielleicht kannte der die Ini nicht. Vielleicht war er sogar noch nie in einer gewesen. Vielleicht hat er sich durch das ständig "mehr-damage"-Gerede verrückt machen lassen und einfach weitergeschossen. Und die Recount-Aussage am Ende der Ini ist eh witzlos. Ein Bossfight ausgegesetzt, weil tot, und schon zieht man den Kürzeren beim Genitalvergleich.

Mir geht dieses dps-Getue eh auf die Kekse. Gestern hab ich mir einen kleinen Spass erlaubt. Man suchte im Channel einen "lila equippten" DD für Nexus hero. Also hab ich mein lvl60 Marshall-Set aus der Bank geholt, abgestaubt und mich als Jäger, full epic, gemeldet. Aber was soll ich sagen. Sie haben es noch nicht mal gemerkt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2009)

Wir nutzen recount auch im raid, und das hat nichts mit "schwanzvergleich zu tun.

Wenn eienr unter 4,5k Dps fährt wird er freundlich darauf hingewiesen und ihm ein paar tipps gegeben.
Ausserdem steigert das den Wettbewerb.


----------



## Bumbumlee (7. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey lol zeig mal screeni




also den screen möchte ich auch sehen. den musste mir echt mal zeigen der im 10er 8 k schafft :-) 
der thread handelt über was ganz anders und schweift so weg. 

und ja alle imba hier ^^ und nochmal über dps spricht man nicht ! man macht sie ^^


----------



## kazzar667 (7. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Pokern > Black Jack, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Alls Ersatz könnte auch 4 Gewinnt reichen und anstelle der leichten Damen dann halt ein paar Barbiepuppen in Dessous!
Dann allerdings müsste viel Alkohol her um sich das ganze anschließend schön zu saufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (7. Juli 2009)

Es ist so Simpel viel Damage zu machen ich bin mit meinem Ele Schami auf lvl 68 und war Burg so und was darf ich sehen? Einen lvl 71 DK der ganze 766DPS gefahren ist und die Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst weil zuwenig Damage beim 2ten Boss war. Für alle die Recount als Schwanzverlängerung sehen ich kann nur sagen das ist nur Teilweiße richtig denn erstmal ist es ja so es wird nicht nur die DPS sondern auch die Hit Crit Miss etc Rate angezeigt und das Detailiert.
Jeder dem seine DPS so Scheiß egal ist der kann ja was weiß ich wo Rumlaufen aber jeder der Raids geht bzw gehen will wird damit Konfrontiert ganz einfach.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> also den screen möchte ich auch sehen. den musste mir echt mal zeigen der im 10er 8 k schafft :-)
> der thread handelt über was ganz anders und schweift so weg.



Das schafft unsere schurke auch o.

Naja aber da is er leider der einzige Momentan =)


----------



## RED DEVIL (7. Juli 2009)

Suche fünf DD's für Flammenschlund .FULL-EPIX !!!!!!! Gearcheck vor'm Saftladen in OG.....min.10K DPS,sonst keine Chance und Beleidigungsgarantie.

Sorry,aber bei manchen Themen kann ich mir das Flamen nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> also den screen möchte ich auch sehen. den musste mir echt mal zeigen der im 10er 8 k schafft :-)


Screen mach ich von DPS-Rekorden nicht, wenn schon Webstats/-logs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, unser Mage macht keine 8k, aber es ist möglich bei Hodir mit den DMG-Buffs. Hab schon einen Screen gesehen aus dem 25er mit Leuten bei 11k.

Wollt doch bloß dem Roxxor Schurken noch ein paar Kommentare entreissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (7. Juli 2009)

Ich will jetzt nicht flamen oder so, aber warum muss jeder wenn er einmal sowas erlebt hat gleich in Buffed nen Thread öffnen?
Ich meine, wenn man solche Gurken in der Instanz hat übt man entweder konstruktive Kritik an ihnen aus oder lässt es bleiben.
Du kannst solchen DD's auch Tipps geben und nicht Threads über sie öffnen die ihnen eh nichts bringen,weder dir noch ihm.


----------



## Estafin (7. Juli 2009)

muss dem vorredner recht geben.
und außerdem helft den leuten und wenn sie es als klugscheißen auffassen geht halt aus der grp...

keine große sache.


----------



## amandi (7. Juli 2009)

Gibts eigentlich nichts mehr wichigeres wie die frage nach dps ..... das sind sch.... addons .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das gabs zu den guten alten zeit alles nicht .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

Naja, die frischen 80 müssen auch an Gear kommen für PvE Raids, selbst ich geh mit meinem PvP Gear die ganze Zeit Heros..Und fahr da meine 1,5k+, für die woh nicht so viel fahren ( ja ich fahr auch wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sollten erstmal Nonhc gehen, und dort alles farmen was sie brauchen. Danach sollten sie mit den einfachen Heros beginnen wie z.B. Burg.. aber man kann auch nicht jedesmal eine perfekte Gruppe erwarten. 

Zum Thema Dmg-Meter und Recount: Solche Dinge sind unnütz, da dass eh nur ein E-Penis vergleich ist, solang man die Instanz am Ende erfolgreich beednet hat, ist alles ok. 

Und wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, man sollte nicht über sie "lästern", lieber Tipps geben, weil so wirst du sie auch nicht los. 

so Far.

€dit: Ja zu den 60er Zeiten noch, da hat mans einfach probiert. Und nicht nach der DPS gefragt... das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## vicaut (7. Juli 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Es ist so Simpel viel Damage zu machen ich bin mit meinem Ele Schami auf lvl 68 und war Burg so und was darf ich sehen? Einen lvl 71 DK der ganze 766DPS gefahren ist und die Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst weil zuwenig Damage beim 2ten Boss war. Für alle die Recount als Schwanzverlängerung sehen ich kann nur sagen das ist nur Teilweiße richtig denn erstmal ist es ja so es wird nicht nur die DPS sondern auch die Hit Crit Miss etc Rate angezeigt und das Detailiert.
> Jeder dem seine DPS so Scheiß egal ist der kann ja was weiß ich wo Rumlaufen aber jeder der Raids geht bzw gehen will wird damit Konfrontiert ganz einfach.


Bei manchen Leuten denke ich mir:"Lern' doch mehr für die Schule, statt WoW zu spielen." ...teilweiße... made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (7. Juli 2009)

TRC schrieb:


> Ach ja, am Rande vermerkt: Jede HC ist mit 3 DDs à 800 dps zu schaffen, wenn Tank und Heiler gut sind...



Und warum soll ich mir sowas antun, und mich womöglich noch nach meiner HP fragen lassen?


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...



erwartest du jetz dass wir dir sagen ''Hey Kumpel,uns geht es nicht anders überall Leute die nur 1500 DPS machen!Sollche Leute gehören verbrannt!''

Nein?

Du solltest vielleicht aufhören über sowas herzuziehen - Wenns dir nicht passt,zeig den Leuten wie mans richtig macht.Immer werden Leute fertig gemacht weil sie nicht die gewünschte Spielleistung von irgendjemandem bringen.....Hinter den Charaktern - Das sind Menschen - Sowie du und ich,meistens sinds sogar sollche mit denen man auch im RL auskommen kann 0_o


zu deiner Frage : NEIN ES LIEGT NICHT AM SERVER - Warum sollte es auch?

btw: Warum treffe ich nie so Leute?Sollte mir wahrscheinlich auch mal sowas ausdenken und einen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Nimeroth (7. Juli 2009)

Tja, bei uns zeichnet sich mittlerweile ein interesannter neuer Trend ab: Es werden für Naxx10 z.B noch DD's gesucht ab 2.5k Boss-DPS.
meist wird Flickwerk zuerst gemacht, und wer unter den geforderten DPS liegt bekommt keinen Loot :>

Hört sich zwar auf den ersten Moment krass an, aber ist genau betrachtet ja nur fair. Wie oft hatte ich in Random Raids irgendwelche Pfeifen dabei die sich nur durchziehen lassen wollten (in einem Run sogar mal zwei Melee "DD's" in Tank Klamotten, die nur Equip sammeln wollten).

Allerdings genauso interesannt finde ich die Tatsache das man fast ständig den LFG channel voll mit Leuten hat, aber keiner sich bequemt ne Gruppe aufzumachen. Wenn ich das dann mache, dann auch nur zu meinen Bedingungen. Gezwungen wird keiner, beschwert hat sich bisher auch noch keiner.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## turageo (7. Juli 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Tja, bei uns zeichnet sich mittlerweile ein interesannter neuer Trend ab: Es werden für Naxx10 z.B noch DD's gesucht ab 2.5k Boss-DPS.
> meist wird Flickwerk zuerst gemacht, und wer unter den geforderten DPS liegt bekommt keinen Loot :>
> Hört sich zwar auf den ersten Moment krass an, aber ist genau betrachtet ja nur fair.



Gut, ab Naxx aufwärts wirklich sinnvoller, stimmt schon. Problem ist nur wie üblich, die paar "Spezialisten" pro Realm, die dann anfangen solche Statements
auch für der Hero Inzen rauszuprügeln und schwupps hat man wieder solch lustige Wunschvorstellungen wie damals bei Kara (Full Epix, obwohl Kara zu der Zeit
auch durchaus komplett in "heroblau" zu schaffen war). Da übernehmen dann Leute eigentlich ne sinnvolle Sache und missverstehen das mal gründlich und
schon sitz man mit seinen Twinks schnell auf dem Trocknen. ^^

MfG


----------



## Valenzius (7. Juli 2009)

Also ehrlich, wenn du den Leuten Tipps gegeben hättest , wie ihre klassen zu spielen sind ( Buffed.de ist der Freund der Ratlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann würden sie vielleicht jetzt die 2k dps angehen. Allerdings ist mir mal in Feste Drak hero ein lieber Pala unter die Augen gekommen, der miserable dps hatte und uns zugeflamet hat, weil wir König Dred nicht gepackt haben ( war ein random-run). Wir haben freundlich auf diverse Guides hingewiesen , aber er hat nur "genervt" die Gruppe verlassen. Tja Leute gibts...


mfg Vale


----------



## Mandy77 (8. Juli 2009)

So mein Senf,

bei Archa hatten wir einen Prister der sich ständig über die DD´s aufgeregt hat ohne zu schauen was die Leute so an haben. Er war der Meinung das alles die weniger als 3k machen das Spiel lassen sollen.

Doof war nur das uns als der Tank umgefallen ist weil die Heilung nicht reichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher versucht den Leuten zu helfen  und vergesst nicht das dahinter ein Mensch ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (8. Juli 2009)

Lexana schrieb:


> Ka, vll haste dich geguckt? ich mach auf jedenfall mit full Epic Pala (Naxx10/25gear) kanppe 3k DPS als Retri oO




Ich mach mit meinem Retri(second Equipt eig) auch schöne 2,7k DPS und der is nur halb epic aber die ROta macht schon viel aus...
Aber letzens in Emalon 10er hatten wir nen Hunter mit 900 DPS????Ich mein 900 Dps macht mein Pala mit reinem Draufschlagen...Solche Leute versteh ich nicht und komischerweise sind die <1k DPS leute meistens Hunter^^


----------



## Horance (8. Juli 2009)

es gibt immer leute die wenig dps fahren, gründe können viele sein zb sie verstehn ihre klasse nicht es ist nicht ihr tag falsche rota falsche sockel keine VZ etc.
dann gibts aber auch die leute die im LFG schreiben das sie 3k dps fahren aber am ende nichtmal auf 1,5k kommen (alles schon erlebt).
was mir aber persönlich in letzter zeit auffällt ist das die leute die wenig dps machen oder mies tanken, heilen etc sich dann aufregen wenn man ihnen tipps geben will dann wird man zugeflamed und und und.
mich hat auch mal das DPS gefrage genervt zu anfangs aber um ehrlich zu sein hatten die leute recht wer zu wenig macht ist im grunde balast für die gruppe und ich seh es nicht ein wen mit durch zu ziehen nur weil er meint er ist jetzt 80 und kann naxx etc ohne mal eine hero ini gesehn zu haben.


----------



## Basle (8. Juli 2009)

ähm wie schafft man den als Hunter unter 1k dmg zu machen? Hat der sein Pet weggesteckt? Das alleine macht ja schon bis zu 700 dps (als sv oder MM) Als Beastmaster macht das Pet dann schon seine 1k und mit Autoshot afk kann man doch schon net unter 1,5k kommen? Grade als Hunetr ist es schwer unter 1k zu kommen. Aber es soll ja immer Spezis geben die sowas fertig bringen. (HMM wahrscheinlich war er nicht am Hitcap, wäre die einzige logische Erklärung)


----------



## Anburak-G (8. Juli 2009)

Basle schrieb:


> (HMM wahrscheinlich war er nicht am Hitcap, wäre die einzige logische Erklärung)



Selbst bei einer Trefferwertung von Null und grünem questgear sollte ein Hunter mehr als 1k bei einem Boss fahren können...

Sowas passiert wohl eher das er längere Zeit ausser Reichweite war oder zwischendurch nen dc hat^^


----------



## Raveneye (8. Juli 2009)

Es ist genauso wenn viele schreiben inv für TW und dann dort ins Gras beissen weil sie mit PVE Gear ankommen und keine Abhärtung draufhaben, oder in den BGs. Ist genauso ärgerlich für die PVP Spieler .Nur hat man leider oftmals nicht die nötige Zeit die Spieler für TW vorher sich mal anzugucken so wie das bei Inis möglich ist wel meistens die inv 5 min vorher anfangen.


----------



## Basle (8. Juli 2009)

Naja bei den meisten kann es auch an der Skillung liegen. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte als Dk um die 900dps in Burg Hero gemacht. Hab mir seine Skillung mal angeschaut und siehe da Levelskillung. Bischen seine Skillung überarbeitet und er machte mit der neuen Skillung mal eben 2,2 k dps xD


----------



## nascalos (8. Juli 2009)

Basle schrieb:


> ähm wie schafft man den als Hunter unter 1k dmg zu machen? Hat der sein Pet weggesteckt? Das alleine macht ja schon bis zu 700 dps (als sv oder MM) Als Beastmaster macht das Pet dann schon seine 1k und mit Autoshot afk kann man doch schon net unter 1,5k kommen? Grade als Hunetr ist es schwer unter 1k zu kommen. Aber es soll ja immer Spezis geben die sowas fertig bringen. (HMM wahrscheinlich war er nicht am Hitcap, wäre die einzige logische Erklärung)




Also da kann ich nur zustimmen mit mein 76er hunter mit level equip... 1400 als bm ca und 1700 als sv... Wie 1000 als 80 mitn hunter möglich sind? dafür gibts nur eine erklärung der typ hat dauerhaft aspekt des ehm ^^ namen vergessen an und is afk und hats pet dabei auf aggresiv damits ned auffählt... warscheinlich noch dazu /folge pet^^


zu random geh oft 25er random bzw bau auf naja letzter zeit nimma so aber egal ^^.... wenn mir einer schreibt er schafft 3k dps.. ja meist schreib ich mirs auf könnt mich auch krank nennen. so erster boss meist patchwork wer nicht annähernd seine dps erbringt die er gesagt hat... flame ich ihn erst mal im ts so übelst zu und kick ihn dann so einfach.. 
Wennse die wahrheit sagen und nur ihre 1500 dps fahren is das ok. Nimm schon immer so ausgewogen mit dass n teil guter und n teil guffel dabei ist ^^ weil geben wir doch zu random macht nur spass wenn mann über anderer Dummheit oder fehler lachen kann ^^....ohne dem bräucht ich ned random sondern kann mit gilde naxx gehn....
Und sollte es vorkommen dass mal kein guffel dabei is... was im random 10er immer öfter vorkommt. dann kann mann zum beispiel bei kel die übernommenen schnell erschießen ^^ und die wundern sich dann meist warum se tot sin .... achja


----------



## wonder123 (8. Juli 2009)

ich habe noch NIE jmd gesehen der so low dps fährt....kA wie euch immer sowas passiert...


----------



## samuraji (8. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx




in heros kannste das schaffen, wenn du 2-3 nobgrp pullst und kaputtbombst...geht gut in burg und zB feste (hero).

da kommt dann fast jeder, allein wegen der vielen mobs auf 3-5k dps.

warum es aber momentan so dmg geil hergeht ist mir noch unklar....denn im ernst, als wir ALLE die ersten heros gegangen sind, ist zu 100% KEINER von uns auch nur an die 3k dps grenze gekommen...und auch nicht die herren die dmals noch t6 anhatten..;-)  (vor den heros gabs eben noch nicht wirklich was besseres....)


wer jetzt auf seinen imba eipcs sich etwas drauf einbildet vergisst, das nicht epic = epic ist, denn epic aus hero ist NICHT zu vergleichen mit dem epic aus zB. ulduar. das da dann mal locker 1-2+ k dps dazwischen sind sollte wirklich sehr verständlich sein....

die meisten die ich kenn die mit epics gear (aus heros oder ah) rumrennen und die heros abfarmen sind zu 80% eh meist nur twinks vom twink


----------



## Taegan (8. Juli 2009)

Kann es mir auch kaum vorstellen, ich meine mein twink ist 45 Schamy und ich pack auch mal 300 dps (okay, niemals konstant aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und es kann kaum sein das ein full epic 80er (!!) nur 800 schafft, ja er fährt low DPs, aber nein 800, pala sollte mit siegel und autohit mehr machen..... er müsste sich echt mühe geben das so hinzubekommen


----------



## Schorsche2407 (8. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice, 5k DPS Eule, das würdich auch sehen, aber lass ma Hurrikan und Starfall weg, nur single... sinds dann immer noch 5k DPS?
Wenn ja giev ma Link das ich nach enchanten und sockeln kann....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> in heros kannste das schaffen, wenn du 2-3 nobgrp pullst und kaputtbombst...geht gut in burg und zB feste (hero).
> 
> da kommt dann fast jeder, allein wegen der vielen mobs auf 3-5k dps.



aber aus dem bomben kannst doch keine dps vergleiche ziehen.....das ist doch fern von jeder ralität. es wird jemand kritisiert der 1k dps in ner hero fährt....dann kommt ein anderer und sagt "looool, ich fahre 5k", du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass der 1k dpsler gebombt hat...

solche vergleiche sind schwachsinn....bomb dps interessieren doch niemanden


----------



## Deferas (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab das ganze von wegen 800 dps usw ja nie geglaubt aber nun ist es mir gestern auch passiert in vio hc. 

Hatten ne dämo hexer dabei der wirklich nur 800 dps gefahren ist und komplett lau equipt war. Er  hat Teufelswache benutzt und schattenblitze gecastet und er kam nie über 800 dps. Komisch war nur das er sogar bei einfachen mob grps fast andauerndt verfehlt hat.

Naja das ende vom Lied waren dann 4 wipes danach war ende.

Meistens hilft aber ja die Leute drauf ansprechen und ihnen vllt auch tipps geben dann klappt es das nächste mal besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian210374 (8. Juli 2009)

Deferas schrieb:


> Hatten ne dämo hexer dabei der wirklich nur 800 dps gefahren ist und komplett lau equipt war. Er  hat Teufelswache benutzt und schattenblitze gecastet und er kam nie über 800 dps. Komisch war nur das er sogar bei einfachen mob grps fast andauerndt verfehlt hat.



Dann ist vermutlich seine Treffsicherheit im Keller. Würde auch die niedrige DPS Zahl erklären.

Leider ist es so das viele Leute ihre Chars gar nicht kennen. Wissen nicht was sie sockeln sollen bzw. welche Verzauberungen für ihre Chars gut wären (hab schon magier und hexer gesehen die +Stärke gesockelt haben). Es ist aber auch leider so das diesen Leuten oftmals nicht geholfen wird bzw. diese Leute Hilfe resistent sind.


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst du falsch.^^ Also ich hab mit meinem DK mit Stufe 58 gut 1.2-1.3k DPS geschaft, oder hat etwa mein Recount gespinnt? =0




haste niemals geschafft


----------



## ak47fatih (8. Juli 2009)

eine frage zum jäger wenn ihr das schon anspricht,sind die pfeile von bedeutung(am dps) oder ehr net?


PS :meiner ist nur 70 aber nur aus neugier und mit 70hexer auch 1,1k(an der puppe) gemacht aber die rota ein zu behalten ist net einfach und das in der raid/ini ist es noch schwerer.


----------



## christian210374 (8. Juli 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> eine frage zum jäger wenn ihr das schon anspricht,sind die pfeile von bedeutung(am dps) oder ehr net?
> 
> 
> PS :meiner ist nur 70 aber nur aus neugier




Solltest schon die Pfeile nehmen die für dein Lvl. beim normalen Händler freigeschaltet sind.


----------



## Basle (8. Juli 2009)

Man sollte schon mit den Saronitpfeilen raiden (machen 67,5 zusätzlichen Schaden) Ansonsten die "Normel" Pfeile aus dem Laden machen nur 40 irgendwas (hab die Zahl leider grad nicht im Kopf) Es sollte aus langer Sicht schon was an der DPS ausmachen. Ich persönlich nehme nur zu Raids die Saronitpfeile. Für Heros oder Farmen sind die mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Pitagoras (8. Juli 2009)

Moin , 

also genz ehrlich, mir geht dieses DPS geschreie für Innis so langsam echt aufn Keks.

Stellt euch doch mal vor Ihr müsstet ohne  *****meter spielen, da würd es keinen Interessieren wieviel DPS ein Gruppenmitglied fährt.
Die Hauptsache ist doch das man ohne sinnlos Wipes durch die inni kommt, egal ob einer Blau equiped ist oder net .

Leute kommt mal wieder auf den Teppich, macht euer recount aus und konzentriert euch aufs wesendliche, das zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe,
das is der sinn eines MMOs , das Gruppenspiel , und nicht wer den längsten hat.


----------



## Garkeiner (8. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ne, is klar. Und wo wir grade beim träumen sind, ich hätt gern nen Pony.

Wenn du es mit Bild beweißt...sag ich nix mehr :-)


----------



## nascalos (8. Juli 2009)

Pitagoras schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> also genz ehrlich, mir geht dieses DPS geschreie für Innis so langsam echt aufn Keks.
> 
> ...




stirbst bestimmt auch in der voidzone.


----------



## christian210374 (8. Juli 2009)

@Pitagoras

Genau so sehe ich es auch. Was nützt es einer Gruppe wenn ein Mitglied davon zwar eine hohe DPS Zahl fährt aber trotzdem bei jeder größeren Mobgruppe bzw. Boss im Dreck liegt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> stirbst bestimmt auch in der voidzone.



ich habe schön genügend spieler erlebt, die zwar nen top dps erreicht hatten...jedoch fast keinen kampf überlebten. das eine hat mit dem anderen also rein garnichts zu tun.

lieber habe ich einen spieler dabei, der öfter mal seinen cast abbricht wenn er sich unsicher ist...als einen der stur seine rota rausdrückt und sonst nichts kann. die zuletzt erwähnte sorte an spielern gibt es in massen.....aber hauptsache dicke dps-sprüche rausgehauen. mit solchen leuten kannst im raid nichts anfangen.


----------



## wonder123 (8. Juli 2009)

@ Pitagoras



/sign


----------



## Pitagoras (8. Juli 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> stirbst bestimmt auch in der voidzone.



wir kommst du drauf das ich in Voidzones sterbe ?


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

Pitagoras schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> also genz ehrlich, mir geht dieses DPS geschreie für Innis so langsam echt aufn Keks.
> 
> ...




/SIGN


----------



## Dimpfer (8. Juli 2009)

ich reg mich hier schon wieder auf.....

1k dps hin oder her in na hero, mit mein mage hab ich zum schluss in na hero auch nur 1,8-2k dps in heros gehabt, in raids aber meine5-6k dps am boss.

es gibt einfach nen paar klassen die am trash echt saumässig unten liegen im schaden, weils einfach klassen gibt, die kein aoe haben oder sich nich trauen aoe zu machen weils einfach zu viele tanks gibt, die, die aggro nich halten können.

ich durfte zum schluss auch nur bei einigen tanks Blizzard mit mein mage machen, weil ich einfach zu heftig aggro gezogen habe, ergo musste ich single target dmg machen, so da hängt dann ein ffb mage und castet die ganze zeit freostfeuerblitz (1,8 sek cast) und hat auf einen gegner Lebendebombe drauf...... so kann man dann einfach kein schaden machen an trash gruppen, denn wenn ich den zweiten frostfreuerblitz gecastet hab, war der mob down, ging ich auf das zweite target, war der auch schon halb tot, also noch ein ffb raus auf ihn, na toll, sind 1 Lebendebombe und 3 FFB´s bei einer 3er Trashgruppe, sind insgesamt ca. ne dps von 1k.

und jeder der was anderes sagt, hat keine ahnung.


ps: ich schätze ma die 3 vergelter vom TE haben nich einma aoe gemacht!


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

ich war auch mal retri pala lv.80 und habe dann gunrak hero gemacht nur 1.2k dps wusste net worans liegt dann kam bro und sah zu (er auch retri) und sah das ich sdw machte XD und er du idiot musst sdm machen^^danach 1.6k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (8. Juli 2009)

Komplett Episch und wenig dps? Meistens ne komplett vermurxte Rotation oder einfach keine Lust etwas zu machen.


Bestes Beispiel: Ulduar 25 (rdm)

Die Gruppe ist von der Zusammenstellung soweit in Ordnung. Ein Blick in die Runde und es sieht nach nem entspannten Raid aus.
Kleine Frage: Kennen alle zumindest die Bosse soweit? Allgemeines Ja oder +   -Supi-
Flammenlevi --- np!
Klingenschuppe
Der Raidleiter macht kurze Ansagen, Recount auf 0, Aufstellung und ..... alle rennt sternenförmig auseinander und versucht in irgenteiner Form zu überleben und evtl. etwas Schaden zu machen.
Kurzer Blick auf Recount. Der Erste macht 4k+ dps und die nächsten zwei 3,5k dps .....dann kommt erstmal nix und ab Platz 4 gehts von 2,5k runter
Zweiter Try: Die Erklärung wird ausgedehnt und  .... Chaos. Die Tanks rennen kopflos durch die Gegend, Dauerjammern im TS, Vor der ersten Landung ist die Gruppe down.
Recount hat sich bis dahin auch nicht nach oben reguliert.
Der Raidleiter hat sicherlich schon ne geplatzte Ader am Hals. Die Tanks meckern über die Heiler, die Heiler jammern über die DD's und die DD's beschweren sich über alles andere.
Dritter Try: Aufstellung, Tanks ziehen die Gruppen zusammen, Heiler halten alle schön oben und er landet 1x, ein 2.x, ein 3.x, ein 4.x ....Gruppe down
Recount hat sich nicht verändert... Der Schaden stimmt weder hinten noch vorn (Bis auf die ersten 3 Plätze!)

Die ersten Leute gehen dauer "afk" und werden ersetzt... Der Raidleiter möchte ja gern noch etwas schaffen und kommt auf die glorreiche Idee doch noch Richtung XT zu wackeln
Falscher Fehler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Trashmopgruppe wird gepullt und der Raid kippt tatsächlich um!
Man schaut sich verwundert die Leute an und kann nicht wirklich begreifen wie sie je an Ulduarequip gekommen sind, mit der Leistung.
...und anstatt eines: MAN IHR K...KN...PS! Ladet mich nie wieder ein und geht im Verlies spielen! ....sagt man mit einem freundlichen "Tut mir leid", aber ich muß nun wirklich gehen dem Raid "Auf Wiedersehen"

Fazit: Epic macht keine dicken Arme und manchmal wünscht man den Spielern einen Intbuff, nicht deren Charakteren.

idS....


----------



## Satanix (8. Juli 2009)

Auch mal so Uld 25er, hatte aus versehn noch mein Blutsegelkostüm an und machte gute DPS wie fast der ganze Raid. dacht ich mir,,wohh KRASS, lass das lieber an, gibt weniger repp kosten und wird ganz witzig ob es einer merkt''

ist auch dann so ähnlich abgelaufen wie im letzen Post beschrieben. trotzdem ganz netter Raidabend gewesen, lustiges Gestreite im TS und was sonst noch alles dazugehörte.

Hab mir neben bei paar Bier aufgemacht, zu meiner Erheiterung wurden es dann doch 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für alle nicht Hunter, eine Katze macht ohne Buffs und Food ca. 700 DPS im Raid beim SV, da sie ca 12-15% des Schadens ausmacht für den Hunter, gibt auch Hunter die ihrer Katze nicht mal die Talente verpassen, so fällt die DPS der Katze auf ca 400.
Wolf ist so ähnlich in der DPS, gibt aber netten Buff für den Hunter der den Autoschuss erhöht 

jetzt noch Autoschuss und der Raidabend wird gemütlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

IRONIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (8. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum alle über das DPS Thema rumheulen.
Ok schauen wir mal die Aufgaben im Raid an:

Tank:
Den Mobs so auf den nerv gehen das sie denken "So du kleine Blechdose, ich hol jetzt mein Dosenöffner und mach aus dir n leckeres Tankbrötchen"

Heiler:
Alles am leben halten und dabei Manamanegement beehrschen und auf die Umgebung achten.

DD:
Schaden machen, soviel wie geht.
N Auge aufs Omen haben und natürlich auf die Umgebung achten.

So das ist nunmal der Job als DD und wer das nicht macht hat nunmal seine Klasse verfehlt.
Es ist halt das einzige was du als DD machst und man will seinen Job ja auch gut machen also versucht man soviel wie möglich an DPS rauszudrücken.
Wer das nicht so sieht sollte sich Gedanken machen ob die DD Rolle zu ihm passt.

Klaro bricht man Zauber ab wenn so ne hübsche kleine Voidzone unter einem spawnt oder man bei Razorscale auf dem blauen Grillrost liegt.
Aber hey das müssen nicht nur DDs, das müssen alle Klassen und wenn man zu blöde ist darauf zu achten was um einen herum passiert sollte man lieber Hello Kitty online spielen gehen.

So jetzt kommen die "1200 DPS reichen doch für ne Inni" Flames

Klaro reichen die für normale und Hero 5 Mann Instanzen...
Aber fragt euch selber als DD, reicht euch das?
Wenn ihr jemand seht der das gleiche Equip hat und 2000 DPS mehr fährt als ihr, wurmt euch das nicht?
Wenn nicht warum spielt ihr dann einen DD?
Schaden machen ist ein Konkurenzdenken (solange die wichtigen Umgebungseffekte und Aggro nicht ausser acht gelassen werden denn ein toter DD macht 0 DPS) und nur wenn ich sehe da ist jemand besser als ich (in meiner Klasse) spornt es mich an alles rauszuholen was geht.


----------



## Shark_Hawk (8. Juli 2009)

Icdh weiß es auch nicht...aber mit 80 sollte da schon mehr drin sein. Mit meinem 78er Hunter fahre ich ca. 1,4k dps unbuffed und das geht eigentlich.


Aber es liegt auch eventuell an der Klassenbeherrschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Tauri* (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mittlerweile 4dds auf 80 und ich wurde sofort wie ich 80 wurde naxx mitgenommen und hab mit jedem meiner chars (Eule,Eleshamy,Hexer und Hunter) mit grünblauem equip auf flickwerk min 2k-3k dps hinbekommen!!!
Das ist der eindeutige beweis das jeder mit 80 der seine klasse spielen kann min 2k dps fahren sollte egal mit welchem gear... mit meinem main fahr ich mittlerweile mit 10ner naxx und 10ner ulduar equip 5-6k dps je nach boss und support..


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Es ist halt das einzige was du als DD machst und man will seinen Job ja auch gut machen also versucht man soviel wie möglich an DPS rauszudrücken.
> Wer das nicht so sieht sollte sich Gedanken machen ob die DD Rolle zu ihm passt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

manchmal glaub ich die meisten schreiben hier was rein was gar nicht stimmt um als super player dar zu stehn aber in echt sind sie die größten noobs können sich ruhig viele angesprochen fühlen 


P.S. danke schon mal für flame machen nähmlich die die sich angesprochen fühlen und wos stimmt


----------



## Trorg (8. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> manche machen 1,2k dps auf 80 full eqip und können einfach nicht mehr rausdrücken weil sie schlecht sind schon mal drüber nachgedacht?und komm mir nicht mit denn solln sie heal oder tank machen wer nicht mal dd schafft schafft tank oder heal erst recht nicht



Du sagst es weil sie schlecht sind.
Das soll den Leuten mal klar werden und dann so frustrieren das Sie Spiel deinstallieren.
Oder sich ihre Niesche im Spiel suchen (guter freund von mir spielt WoW nur fürs Leveln, mag nicht gerne in Instanzen gehen und nicht raiden, hat seine Niesche gefunden und Spass dran)
Daher bekommt es jeder von mir zu hören der schlecht ist wenn es meine Aufgabe ist das zu beurteilen (Raid oder Gruppenleiter).
Und nein ich bin dabei nicht ungerecht, aber wenn ich mit meinem Magier da stehe und ein Magier mit besserem equip beim gleichen Boss nichtmal die hälfte fährt dann frage ich ihn was los ist.
Und ich helfe sogar wenn etwas mit der Rota nicht passt oder sonstiges.
Aber wer Lernresistent ist sollte sich gedanken machen.

Gutes beispiel:
Ich spiele seit Serverstart Caster, bin nicht der Imba Mega Roxxor aber kann meine Klassen spielen.
Hab vor kurzem nen Melee angefangen, Melee sucks, nicht mein Ding, komme nicht anständig auf DPS und verliere die Übersicht.
Ergo spiele ich keinen Meleechar weils mir nicht liegt.
Uha ich bin kritikfähig und kritisiere mich selber um besser zu werden....
Sollten einige Egos vieleicht auch mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (8. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ich mach bei hosir locker über 6k dps + wenn der raid soweit kommt im 25er



schwach.

Unser Schurke schafft bei hodir 8k.


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juli 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Mal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen eben die Anderen ;-)


Der ist geil nur hat den glaube ich keiner kapiert


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (8. Juli 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> schwach.
> 
> Unser Schurke schafft bei hodir 8k.



schwach.

Biete 13k, Mage bei hodir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber btt. bei leuten die 1-2k dps in Heros fahren sollte man sich im Recount einfach mal anschauen was der so macht und ihn auf fehler in der Rota sowie vieleicht fehlendes Hit cap usw hinweisen, meistens sind die leute demgegenüber doch sehr aufgeschlossen und versuchen es umzusetzten, sie wissen es einfach nur nicht besser (oder haben einfach keine lust ^^)


----------



## joshi16 (8. Juli 2009)

800 dps....achja da fällt mir ein Hero besuch Burg Utgarde ein....der halb epic Dk hat da exakt 647 dps gemacht.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (8. Juli 2009)

also nach imba roxxor schurken kommentaren muss ich immer lachen, erst werde ich sauer, dann lese ich die andere posts und weiß er isn grau equippterspieler mit nem UD rogue names Îmbâróxxórschûrèk
und spielt mit seinem buddys Imbasnipah und Faismeltohr in der Gilde Lordz of Ownage. 
hach ich liebe Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW, ich habs mit meinem Schurken und meinem Pala bemerkt, melee klassen sind unglaublich Waffen abhängig, du kannst an sich nen gutes gear haben, nichts bringt dir soviel wie eine gute waffe, caster an sich brauchen nur ein paar stoffi epics, ne gute rota und machen schaden, dagegen brauchen melees zuerst gute waffen mit ner gescheiten rota und dann das andere gear, melees machen einfach nicht gleich sofort geilen schaden, Melee is eindeutig ne Sache von Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Imbaroxxorschurke, kannst du mal deinen Char ausm Arsenal posten, den will ich doch mal sehen...


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> schwach.
> 
> Unser Schurke schafft bei hodir 8k.




toll denn kann sich der schurke ja freuen aber was bringt dir das jemand anderes gut hinzustellen frag ich mich wenn du so gut wärst hätte ichs noch verstanden aber jemand anders gut hinzustellen und dadurch schlechter dar zu stehn ist nicht sher helle


----------



## DoktorElmo (8. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> toll denn kann sich der schurke ja freuen aber was bringt dir das jemand anderes gut hinzustellen frag ich mich wenn du so gut wärst hätte ichs noch verstanden aber jemand anders gut hinzustellen und dadurch schlechter dar zu stehn ist nicht sher helle



Sehr helle ist deine Rechtschreibung allerdings auch nicht.
Mir gings anfangs auch so, ich machte mit Naxx25er Epics als DK nur knappe 2k DPS, jetzt bin ich in unseren gildeninternen Ulduar Raids eigentlich immer Erster, Random meistens unter den ersten Drei.

Das kam aufeinmal so, da war keine große Veränderung am Charakter sondern es ging aufeinmal viel flüssiger. 

Aber Full Epic DDs mit 1k DPS machen mir auch Angst, jop, genauso wie blaue Retri Palas mit 3,7k DPS in ner Hero.


----------



## *Tauri* (8. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Du sagst es weil sie schlecht sind.
> Das soll den Leuten mal klar werden und dann so frustrieren das Sie Spiel deinstallieren.
> Oder sich ihre Niesche im Spiel suchen (guter freund von mir spielt WoW nur fürs Leveln, mag nicht gerne in Instanzen gehen und nicht raiden, hat seine Niesche gefunden und Spass dran)
> Daher bekommt es jeder von mir zu hören der schlecht ist wenn es meine Aufgabe ist das zu beurteilen (Raid oder Gruppenleiter).
> ...



Jo Trorg mir gehts genau so ich kann nur caster und mein hunter spielen aber nahkämpfer omg blick ich auf kein auge...
Mann muss einfach auch mal zugeben das mann was net kann und einsehn!
Naja aber so nen nonskill ultraplus retri würd ich sicher auch hin bekommen xD
grad weil manche ihr klasse net beherschen wurde der vergelter so imba das manche die es einfach net drauf haben trotzdem mit in raids genommen werden.. ne klasse die keinerlei rota braucht nur auto hit macht und warten tut bis die 3-4 cds wieder bereit sind.. und solche noobs wollen sich mit anderen klassen vergleichen, wie peinlich xD


----------



## Herzul (8. Juli 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Sehr helle ist deine Rechtschreibung allerdings auch nicht.
> Mir gings anfangs auch so, ich machte mit Naxx25er Epics als DK nur knappe 2k DPS, jetzt bin ich in unseren gildeninternen Ulduar Raids eigentlich immer Erster, Random meistens unter den ersten Drei.
> 
> Das kam aufeinmal so, da war keine große Veränderung am Charakter sondern es ging aufeinmal viel flüssiger.
> ...



omg du hast recht!!!!bei einem wort ein buchstabe vertauscht omg ruf die polizei


----------



## Xentres (8. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema: Es ist durchaus gängig, dass einige Leute im Anfangsbereich auf Level 80 wenig bis gar keine DPS machen. Leute die Naxxgear haben sollten jedoch ein wenig was gelernt haben und zumindest die 1300er packen. Aber naja, das Thema gabs sicher schon auf 70 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offtopic:

@Herzul
Ich denke, dass Elmo wohl deine gesamte Orthographie betrachtet hat.
Es gehört zur deutschen Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen zu setzen und an sinnvollen Stellen Kommas und Punkte einzuführen.
Desweitere herrscht bei uns eine Groß- und Kleinschreibung im Gegensatz zum Englischen.


----------



## -Darxx (8. Juli 2009)

Man würde es garnicht glauben aber es gibt genug Leute die keine Ahnung davon haben was dps überhaupt sein soll, bzw was die beste dmg skillung für ihre Klasse ist und welche Rota sie benutzen sollen. Die meisten nehmen einfach die lvl Skillung und glauben, dass sie damit gleich gut Dmg machen wie mit ner andren. Die meisten verzaubern ihre Sachen nicht weil sie meinen, dass es sowiso nicht so viel bringt. Ein Blick in ein Forum würde reichen und sie hätten Rota, skillung und andere hilfreiche Ratschläge. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass die keinen Dmg machen.


----------



## -Darxx (8. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> omg du hast recht!!!!bei einem wort ein buchstabe vertauscht omg ruf die polizei



Also genau genommen hat er auch mal die Groß- und Kleinschreibung vertauscht.


----------



## Buhaa (8. Juli 2009)

Also, ist euch schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass solche dd´s die so wenig DPS fahren, einfach nur keine Lust haben damage zu machen?
Also in random raids schaue ich auch nebenbei Fernsehen, oder mache mir die Füße oder so...
Weil was kümmert mich ein random raid....
Entweder nehmen sie mich mit, oder nich, dann suche ich halt weiter, bis ich was anderes finde, dauert ja nich lange...
Das einzigste wo ich mir mühe geb, iss, wenn ich mit der Gilde unterwegs bin, aber ansonsten, kann mir ne randomgruppe doch am hintern vorbei gehen....
Marken und Epics bekommme ich schon.
Seht es mal von dem Standpunkt, vielleicht versteht ihr ja dann mehr, warum es solche dd´s gibt...


----------



## Trorg (8. Juli 2009)

Buhaa schrieb:


> Also, ist euch schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass solche dd´s die so wenig DPS fahren, einfach nur keine Lust haben damage zu machen?
> Also in random raids schaue ich auch nebenbei Fernsehen, oder mache mir die Füße oder so...
> Weil was kümmert mich ein random raid....
> Entweder nehmen sie mich mit, oder nich, dann suche ich halt weiter, bis ich was anderes finde, dauert ja nich lange...
> ...



Und genau solche Leute sind schuld das nach DPS gefragt wird weil zuviele idioten wie du rumrennen.
Bitte geh am besten nur noch mit der Gilde weg dann haben 9 /24 andere leute nicht so ne Hupe dabei die sich durchschleifen lässt.

Wenn ich keine Lust habe, Tv sehen will oder an meinen Füssen rumpopell gehe ich nicht in eine Instanz.


----------



## Xentres (8. Juli 2009)

Buhaa schrieb:


> Also, ist euch schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass solche dd´s die so wenig DPS fahren, einfach nur keine Lust haben damage zu machen?
> Also in random raids schaue ich auch nebenbei Fernsehen, oder mache mir die Füße oder so...
> Weil was kümmert mich ein random raid....
> Entweder nehmen sie mich mit, oder nich, dann suche ich halt weiter, bis ich was anderes finde, dauert ja nich lange...
> ...



Mhm - wenn das auf deinem Server so Gang und Gebe ist, dann kannst du das gerne so machen. ^^
Nur z.B. kann deine Gilde schnell mal nen schlechten Ruf kriegen, wenn du dich in Rnd Raids so verhältst.
Bei uns aufm Server läuft das ungefähr so ab.

Rnd Raid:
Spieler ohne Kommentar offline und kommt nicht wieder (also kein DC) = Spieler auf Ignore - eventuell Gilde anschreiben und die aufs Verhalten hinweisen
Spieler führt sich in TS oder ingame auf wie n Idiot oder klaut Loot = siehe oben
*Spieler fährt unterdurchschnittliche DPS* = Raid-Kick (kommt auf die Nettigkeit des RL an) eventuell Ignore. Eventuell Gilde anschreiben, dass sie der net weiterbringt. Auf jedenfall aber Gildenname merken und prinzipiell niemanden mehr davon mitnehmen. (außer man MUSS auffüllen)

Ich hab auf meinen Server aufgrund derartiger Vorkomnisse schon genug Leute im Kopf auf Ignore und ganze Gilden, die ich aus Prinzip net ma Naxx mitnehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

früher konnte man sagen:
Du bist grün, schlechter DD
Blau, hm nice, komm mit
Lila, alles klar, bist dabei, hier noch 100g damit nicht abhaust
Orange items, wtf will'n kind von dir

und du vergleichst jetzt lila mit lila.
Wie Stumpf ist das?


----------



## Trorg (8. Juli 2009)

dein erster Satz sagt es aus:
Früher


Lilas bekommst an jeder Ecke nachgeworfen.
Klaro muss man Lila mit Lila vergleichen wenns um Raids geht


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Buhaa schrieb:


> Also, ist euch schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass solche dd´s die so wenig DPS fahren, einfach nur keine Lust haben damage zu machen?
> Also in random raids schaue ich auch nebenbei Fernsehen, oder mache mir die Füße oder so...
> Weil was kümmert mich ein random raid....
> Entweder nehmen sie mich mit, oder nich, dann suche ich halt weiter, bis ich was anderes finde, dauert ja nich lange...
> ...


 solches verhalten würde man antisozial nennen, wenn es das wort geben würde....
so nennt mans wohl einfach assi


----------



## disco_0711 (8. Juli 2009)

normalerweise ist dps echt wurscht in heroes, es dauert dann halt etwas länger als mit dps monstern. Wir machen die meisten heroes zu 3. Nur wenn die Leute A. Ihren Char. nicht spielen können und B. die Ini nicht kennen wirds haarig. 

Leg dir eine aktive Gilde zu oder eine große FL, dann musst du solche Szenen nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (8. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> @Herzul
> Ich denke, dass Elmo wohl deine gesamte Orthographie betrachtet hat.
> Es gehört zur deutschen Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen zu setzen und an sinnvollen Stellen Kommas und Punkte einzuführen.
> Desweitere herrscht bei uns eine Groß- und Kleinschreibung im Gegensatz zum Englischen.




So ist es, klar, ich mache auch Groß - und Kleinschreibfehler, Tippfehler und all das, aber ich trete unsere Rechtschreibregeln nicht mit Füßen in eine Nische und ich denke, meine Texte sind angenehmer zu lesen als Herzul seine. Übrigens für mich auch ein Kriterium jemanden zum Raid mitzunehmen, wenn mich ein "DrakÀrthas" anschreibt mit "omfg nim mih ioch will mit nd mach fiehl DPS", wart ich lieber ein paar Minuten ob sich nicht einer mit ner vernüftigen "Bewerbung" meldet, der dann von mir aus auch ein paar DPS weniger macht. Dann ist einfach das Klima angenehmer (:

mfg


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?
> 
> btw: ernstgemeinte Frage...



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, denke ich, liegt es an deiner Fraktion.
Als ich heute on kam, war ich zack Nexus hero, alles war paletti, der dps war in enm hübschen Bereich und die Bosse waren alle ziemlich schnell down.
So war es auch vorhin, als ich Gun'Drak ging. Zur Info, ich spiele Horde...

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur nen schlechten Tag erwischt und die ganzen spieler die du aufgezählt hast waren eben einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juli 2009)

Es ist schon schade, dass man mit einem voll Epischen Gear nur 800-1000 DPS fährt ... meine 70er Enhancer Schami fährt schon 1700 DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch schon im 25iger Ema run leute gesehn die wahrscheinlich nur Autohit mäßig da standen und 800 dps fahren mit buffs natürlich von dem her..
alles realistisch ..^^


----------



## Baltusrol (8. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...




Servus ^^,

neben dem ganzen epischen Schrott der sich Ausrüstung nennt ist natürlich auch wichtig was man da für Klamotten anhatt und was für eine Talentverteilung zur Anwendung kommt.
Es gibt verdammt viele Leute die mit doch recht guten Klamotten rumlaufen und dann ne Skillung haben das denen am liebsten empfehlen würde ihren Char zu löschen...so sch*** sieht das manchmal aus...allen voran ist die beliebte ...ich.pack.61Pkte.in.EINEN.Taltentbaum.und.bin.IMBA.Skillung...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin meist als Tank unterwegs (DK/Frosty ^^) und scheisse die Leute gnadenlos zusammen wenn die es nicht packen mich im DMG zu überholen. Wer mir dabei dumm kommt kann entweder gehen oder sich nen neuen Tank suchen. Die meisten wachen dabei dann auf und versuchen zumindestens ihr bestes zu geben - reicht nicht immer aber so hat man die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der Leute ^^

Bei uns jedenfalls wird man meist schon doof angeschaut wenn man unter 3K Dps macht (je nach INI).

Ich denke Du hast einfach super Pech mit den Leuten die Du dir für die INI´s aussuchst. Wechsel den Server oder bau dir ne FL mit GUTEN Leute auf. Mit 3.2 sehe ich hier schon übles am Horizont da dann die ganzen super-frischen-5min-80er natürlich sofort alles hero gehen wollen und nix auf die Kette kriegen.

So long


----------



## Paladone (23. Juli 2009)

Leute seid doch froh das nicht alle so imba sind wie einige hier, sonst könnte man doch nicht so schön flamen! -.-


----------



## Eowyne1 (23. Juli 2009)

Also von frischen 80ern in einer Hero erwarte ich mir auch nicht, dass die schon ihr volles Programm fahren. Wie sollen sie aber auch dazu lernen, wenn sie keiner mitnimmt, weil sie immer zu schwach sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war vor kurzem in einer Hero mit nem frischen 80er Heal. Er hat uns das am Anfang gleich gesagt, darauf sind ein paar gleich ausgestiegen und der Rest hat sich  gedacht, na helfen wir mal dem, dass der auch weiter kommt. Klar gabs dann Wipes, keiner hat sich beschwert und im Endeffekt wars total lustig und entspannt. So solls doch auch mal sein, find ich zumindest. Wichtig ist, dass man es sich zu Beginn einfach zusammenredet, dann kann jeder entscheiden, ob er mitmachen will oder nicht und es gibt keine bösen Überraschungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich regen nur die auf, die auf toll machen und dann aber effektiv nix zusammenbringen und immer haben sie jemanden anderen, der angeblich Schuld ist. Da könnt ich ausflippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich glaub, es hängt schon auch sehr davon ab, wie gut man ne Ini/den Raid schon kennt. Zumindest ich bin eine, die in neuen Inis/Raids mal nicht das gleiche DMG fahre, wie in solchen, die ich schon gut kenne.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juli 2009)

Paladone schrieb:


> Leute seid doch froh das nicht alle so imba sind wie einige hier, sonst könnte man doch nicht so schön flamen! -.-


Hier hat seit zwei Wochen niemand mehr geflamt. Blick aufs Datum hilft.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

BTW Full epic auf 80 kann man mit einem grün equipten 60er zu classic zeiten vergleichen da heute der Rarität der items garnix mehr aussagt und jeder nerd dran kommt ist halt seit wotlk so ;(


----------



## celivar (23. Juli 2009)

Palas machen eh keinen Schaden.


----------



## Tazmal (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

zuersteinmal bitte ich hier diese übertreibungen zu lassen, es ist bei weitem nichts o einfach dps zu fahren wie das viele hier darstellen.

Der Hauptgrund ist einfach der, das viele leute nen Char hochspielen, keine ahnung davon haben und einfach mal knöpfe drücken. Wenn du dps fahren willst brauchst du einfach erfahrung.

Die meisten Hexer z.b. sind deshalb hexer weil in foren steht das hexer gut dmg machen, aber eben nur welche die es auch können !

Ich selbst kenne solche situationen von Garrosh nur zu gut und war am ersten tag als ich 80 wurde auch mit blauem equip unterwegs, ich habe aber da ich den char einfach schon lange spiele und ahnung habe, auch meine 2k DPS mit blauem equip geschafft in naxx und sogar platz 2 im dmg meter damit erreicht. Aber das ist eben nicht immer der fall !

Außerdem kommt hinzu das du in WoW nichts für items tun musst, grüne sachen? kein problem, gilde zieht dich ak 10er, da gibts erstmal t8, zwar nur 2 teile aber er sorgt für epics, danach wird naxx 10 gezogen und der rest geholt ...

Dann frägt sich noch wer warum die leute keinen skill haben? wer geht bitte in der heutigen Zeit noch nach dem equip ?


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Juli 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> 800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er.
> ja das schaff ich mit meinem 70er grünen Hunter^^


Hm, 700 DPS schaff ich mit meinem LvL 66 Kampf-Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm, meiner Meinung nach hört sich das i-wie erdacht aus. Ich hab sowas nie erlebt, ist etwas unglaubwürdig.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (23. Juli 2009)

Das wirklich beeindruckende ist, das ich sogar nackt an der Bosspuppe 1070 dps als Hexer schaffe. Und ich mein wirklich komplett nackt.
Geht zwar nur etwa eine Minute lang, bevor ich oom bin und auch keine HP mehr zum tappen hab, aber trotzdem.
Wie zur Hölle schaffen dann manche nichtmal das in ner Ini? Da hab ich kein Verständnis für


----------



## Avesephiroth (23. Juli 2009)

nun ja weiss ja net,nicht nur auf baelgun wird der handelschannel von kiddies zugespammt^^
und epic muss auch net immer gut sein,wen man kein klassenverständnis hat,dann vieleicht auch nur noch pvp-epic teile.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

> Hm, meiner Meinung nach hört sich das i-wie erdacht aus. Ich hab sowas nie erlebt, ist etwas unglaubwürdig.



downloade dir Recount und geh mit voll epic eq leuten aus noname gilden Hero inis freu dich wenns 1k dps sind ;D


----------



## Allysekos (23. Juli 2009)

eigentlich muss man nicht  nur gear, sondern auch rota haben


----------



## Frozo (23. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx


Jo würdich auch sagen
Ich habe atm nen SV hunter. Nochned mal Ful epic etwa 2/3 epic rest blau und ein grünes trinket.
2.5k dps in heroes und raids 3.2k+


----------



## Magexe (23. Juli 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zuersteinmal bitte ich hier diese übertreibungen zu lassen, es ist bei weitem nichts o einfach dps zu fahren wie das viele hier darstellen.
> 
> ...



ok ich sach ma no comment...
dps fahren is so einfach, einfahc ma hier lesen, da lesne und fertig bissi an der puppe in die rota reinkommen das wars
ich bin Naxx 10er gegangen mit grün/blauem lvl gear mit meinem Hexer (Êxe auf Blackrock) und hab da schon 2,3k dps raidbuffed gemacht...vorher bissi die rotas geübt and er puppe und das wars...jetzt überhol ich so manche aus meinem alten raid im DPS...die sind zum teil naxx 25/ulduar equipped und ich naxx 10er fahre im raid 3,3k dps und manche hexer fahren mit besserem gear 3,5k...naja aufjeden hat des nix mit lang spielen zu tun...

Einfach bissi lesen und Skillungen anschauen und deren Spielweise+Rotation, dann is das alels kein prob aber das machen manche ned ^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

also neulinge, da hab ich 0 dagegen, helfe gerne mit rat und tat usw.
was mich stoert, sind neulinge, die gleich mal nach naxx/ema 10er gehen, ohne erstaml heros zu gehen, zu sockeln und verzaubern (was fuer mich einfach ein zeichen von ordentlichkeit und ernsthaftigkeit ist), oder die, die zwar tolle epix haben, ihre klasse aber nicht verstehen wollen, und wenn sie schon gemerkt haben das zu wenig dmg kommt, sie nicht stickies lesen/googeln sondern einen von 1000 "Ich mach keine dps HILFE" Threads aufmachen


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

> dps fahren is so einfach, einfahc ma hier lesen, da lesne und fertig bissi an der puppe in die rota reinkommen das wars



genau da is das problem warum "hier lesen, da lesen" wenn man doch auch ohne skill sein equip bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Juli 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> genau da is das problem warum "hier lesen, da lesen" wenn man doch auch ohne skill sein equip bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja epic is ned alles wie gesagt ich hatte grün blaues gear und war relativ gut dabei 
wie gesagt wenn leute mit epics nichma 1k dps fahren fliegen sie gleich, hört sich assi an is aber so...


----------



## IIIFireIII (23. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube aber , dass du ein wenig übertreibst , denn 800 dps das geht gar net



Das habe ich in VF Hero auch schon erlebt, das ein Schurke im Recount bloß 800-850 dps hatte.
Ich vermute mal, daß es ein Ebay char war oder derjenige einfach keine Lust hatte in der Gruppe was beizutragen.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

> wie gesagt wenn leute mit epics nichma 1k dps fahren fliegen sie gleich, hört sich assi an is aber so...



ist selten der Fall



> naja epic is ned alles wie gesagt ich hatte grün blaues gear und war relativ gut dabei



interessiert die meisten nich es geht nurnoch ums Equip nicht mehr um den ERFOLG mit seinen Freunden einen schwierigen encounter zu schaffen



> Ich vermute mal, daß es ein Ebay char war oder derjenige einfach keine Lust hatte in der Gruppe was beizutragen.



Nö, ist NORMAL das sind die leute die keine lust haben sich mit ihrer klasse korrekt auseinander zu setzen und nur items abstauben


----------



## Resch (23. Juli 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hm, 700 DPS schaff ich mit meinem LvL 66 Kampf-Rogue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa gestern erst wieder einen Jäger bei Emalon dabei gehabt dessen max dps bei 960 rum lagen.....ich mein er hatte grad mal die hälfte des Schadens vom Bosstank gemacht. So was muss doch nicht sein. Wenn einem ein Spiel spaß macht, kann man sich doch wenigstens mal belesen und dabei trift man dann auch auf die Klassenforen, wo man sich schon viel abschauen kann. Allein wenn mann dann die vorgeschlagene Rota stur abarbeitet sind 2k dps meist kein Problem.


----------



## schbidfaier (23. Juli 2009)

Komplett episch ausgerüstet ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit "Ultra-Roxxor-DPS-Maschine". Doch das tun die meisten, leider. Und genau "diese meisten" sind es, die an andern Klassen rummeckern. Dabei stammt das angebliches "Überwissen" (von allen Klassen inkl. sämtlichen Rotationen) dieser "Meckerer" vom hörensagen und lesen, also aus der Theorie.

Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:
Jeder DD weiß besser wie man Mobs/Bosse tankt.
Jeder Heiler weiß besser wie man Schaden macht.
Allgemein gesehen wollen die meisten besser über Klassen bescheid wissen, die sie selbst nicht aktiv spielen.

P.S. Es gibt genug blaue Gegenstände, die man jedem epischen Gegenstand vorziehen kann.
Nur weil etwas episch ist muss es nicht besser sein.


----------



## reductor (23. Juli 2009)

ich fahr im 25er Raid 5000 dps ... in manchen Heros nur 2000 ... das liegt halt daran wie viel ich auf den mob casten kann bevor er umfällt, oder wie viel ich mich bewegen muss ...

DPS sind nicht alles ...


----------



## Magexe (23. Juli 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> interessiert die meisten nich es geht nurnoch ums Equip nicht mehr um den ERFOLG mit seinen Freunden einen schwierigen encounter zu schaffen



naja in ner Raidgilde schon ^^ wenn da wer schreibt ich fahr 5k dps dann wird geglaubt, is dem nich so minus dkp oder so...geht grad ums prinzip kein gutes beispiel ich weis

und random gruppen, wenn mir einer sagt er fährt 3k dps hat aber crap gear schau ich das ersam an, ob er echt soviel macht


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

Beisüiel Samtige Essenz aus Azjol Hero für Tanks ;D


----------



## Magexe (23. Juli 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Beisüiel Samtige Essenz aus Azjol Hero für Tanks ;D



das isn hexer pvp trinket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ironie off

Ich war da mim Tank und das hat mir echt einer weggerollt, weil er meinte des wäre nen super imba PVP trinekt und ich hab in die röhre geschaut ^^ naja seitdem spiel ich kein tank mehr weil mri sowas aufen sack geht


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

Apropo Tank, ich fahr mit meinem naxx 10er equipten Tank DK am boss 2,2k dps und bin im 10er raid meist 3. oder 4. iwie schon doof


----------



## Thewizard76 (23. Juli 2009)

Mein Schurke ist naxx10er und hc ausgerüstet und ich komme bei bossen nicht über 2kdps.
Habe mir stickys usw. angeschaut und probiert umzusetzen aber es hilft nichts.
dann habe ich nen heiler hochgespielt und der ist naxx 25 und 10 equiped, den spiele ich richtig gut.
jetzt spiele ich einen jäger hoch und mal schauen ob ich den besser in den griff bekomme wie den schurken.
der schurke ist einfach nichts für mich habe ich gemerkt.
da mache ich mit meinem druiden in heiler klamotten und dmg skillung mehr schaden.
mein dmg equip ist leider noch nicht so weit, dafür bin ich so gut wie nie oom als dmg klasse^^


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (23. Juli 2009)

mmhh wir hatten auch letztens in Ulduar die 10k dps (beim boss fight)mit nem wl gepackt also würde ich sagen.

1. Palas machen keinen schaden xP
2. man kann die besten items haben wenn man seine klasse nicht spielen kann bringt es gar nix.


----------



## Magexe (23. Juli 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Mein Schurke ist naxx10er und hc ausgerüstet und ich komme bei bossen nicht über 2kdps.
> Habe mir stickys usw. angeschaut und probiert umzusetzen aber es hilft nichts.
> dann habe ich nen heiler hochgespielt und der ist naxx 25 und 10 equiped, den spiele ich richtig gut.
> jetzt spiele ich einen jäger hoch und mal schauen ob ich den besser in den griff bekomme wie den schurken.
> ...



multilate rockt ^^


----------



## Khazius (23. Juli 2009)

Ich "fahre" überhaupt keine dps, ich fahre Polo ;-)

Ansonsten hatte ich bislang nur bei frischen 80ern eine geringe DPS Zahl, die jedoch meist durch die anderen kompensiert werden konnte, also kein Problem mit der Hero.


----------



## DefloS (23. Juli 2009)

U MUST

DPS

*THE SHIT OUT OF IT*


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

> Ich "fahre" überhaupt keine dps, ich fahre *Polo* ;-)



Ich hoff du bist Weiblich und Blond, ansonsten ist diese Aussage absolut unaktzeptabel! >.<


----------



## Little-Zero (23. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> vergelterpalas brauchen rota? FACEROLL .



unterschätze das facerollen net, du musst deinen kopf im richtigen takt von rechts nach links (oder umgekehrt?) über die tastatur rollen! naja stupide draufhämmern ist auch ganz gut eig.


----------



## Cobrastrike (23. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> An der Fraktion? (Allianz)



Da liegt wohl der Hund begraben.


----------



## Boggle-Cith (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe seit 2 wochen einen Affi-Lock auf 80 und anfangs in heros wars schwer dps zu fahren. lag auch unter anderem daran dass ich 4 jahre lang zum heiler verkrüppelt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. lag so bei 1500 dps allein ohne feste rota, aber dann war ich einmal hier im Hexerforum, hab ein paar kumpels gefragt und zack bin ich half-epic und mach raidbuffed mindestens 3k dps.

ich habe ja als heiler ne weile lang andere ddler beobachtet.... eule.... zorn..... 10 sekunden später zorn...... usw...
also manche scheinen echt ihren char von ebay zu haben.... und am alter liegts nich. haben im raid einen.... ich glaube 12 oder 14 jährigen schurken der mindestens 6k dps fährt.

aber im allgemeinen ist auf meinem server (Das Syndikat) immer reges DPS-Rennen angesagt... ok dazu muss ich sagen dass man heute keine hero-gruppe OHNE pala oder dk findet. habe selbst  mit meinem pala dualspec wenn wir zu viele heiler im raid haben... allein durch faceroll bekommt man da 4k dps und wenn ich mich anstrenge 5,5k ich versuche immer weiter meine rota zu verbessern und es klappt^^


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (23. Juli 2009)

> Da liegt wohl der Hund begraben.



Ferien!


----------



## antischock (23. Juli 2009)

die diskussion ist iwie lol... weiß echt nicht was ich dazu schreiben soll, aber will was schreiben..

vieleicht vor ini dps fragen? könnte das helfen? ich weiss nicht, dachte schon shatt wäre low als einer der jüngsten... mein beileid


----------



## Taknator (23. Juli 2009)

war das overall? mit meinem feral hatte ich mit dd eq in burg auch nur 1400dps overall aber im bossfight 2,6k (is nich viel) und es lag einfach daran dass man als bestimmte klasse beim trash keine richtige rota auf die reihe bekommt...


----------



## Kankru (23. Juli 2009)

Einfach net so viel mit randoms spielen, sondern viel Gildenintern machen!


----------



## Plakner (23. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Total Übertrieben ... meine 70er Chars fahren an den Dummys schon ohne AE 1600 DPS ... 800 DPS macht mein Enhancer mit Autohit ... also komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moment. Obsi 25er hatten wir nen blau/epic Schurken der bei den adds 600 und bei Sart 800 dps gefahren hat. Solche Leute gibts...


----------



## Terranen (23. Juli 2009)

reductor schrieb:


> ich fahr im 25er Raid 5000 dps ... in manchen Heros nur 2000 ... das liegt halt daran wie viel ich auf den mob casten kann bevor er umfällt, oder wie viel ich mich bewegen muss ...
> 
> DPS sind nicht alles ...




Bin zwar kein Caster sondern Nahkämpfer, seh das aber genauso. 
Ich denke es kommt auch sehr wohl auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung an wieviel % Anteil Schaden man machen kann. 
Als Schurke is es zum zB. mit DK in Grp schwieriger Combopoints aufzubauen was natürlich automatisch weniger DPS bzw allgemein Schaden bedeutet.
Und wer auch ab u zu mal in ner Rdm Grp spielt weiß, dass man da nie sein eig mögliches Optimum erreicht.

So far


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juli 2009)

helft den leuten einfach ihren dmg output zu verbessern und solche themen kann man sich für die zukunft sparen. zur info: "ey loool du nap...dein dps ist grottig"...ist keine hilfe.

bei den low dps´lern handelt es sich idr. um neulinge oder unerfahrene spieler. sagt ihnen auf eine nette art was sie verbessern können...skillung, glyphen rota, usw. und beim nächsen mal wird der ausgestossene schaden den doppelten bis dreifachen wert betragen.

die lösung ist so einfach, aber lieber diskutiert ihr stundenlang im forum darüber als dem betroffenen spieler eure unterstützung anzubieten.


----------



## advanced08 (23. Juli 2009)

Terranen schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Caster sondern Nahkämpfer, seh das aber genauso.
> Ich denke es kommt auch sehr wohl auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung an wieviel % Anteil Schaden man machen kann.
> Als Schurke is es zum zB. mit DK in Grp schwieriger Combopoints aufzubauen was natürlich automatisch weniger DPS bzw allgemein Schaden bedeutet.
> Und wer auch ab u zu mal in ner Rdm Grp spielt weiß, dass man da nie sein eig mögliches Optimum erreicht.
> ...



was haben wir dk´s damit zu tun ?


----------



## bullybaer (23. Juli 2009)

DPS hat nicht unbedingt was damit zu tun ob jmd ein guter oder schlechter Spieler ist, so wie vielfach davon ausgegangen wird. Natürlich gibts Leute, die absolut keine Rota beherrschen und nur blind auf die Tasten hämmern.

Was nutzt bei Gluth ein 6k DPS Hunter, wenn er die Adds nicht kiten kann. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht. 
So kann man das auf viele Beispiele übertragen.

Ich geh ab und an mit einer befreundeten Gilde mit auf Twinkraids Naxx 10er und da macht so gut wie keiner deutlich mehr als 2k Dps  und es sind oft auch 2-3 frische 80er mit nur 1,5 dabei. Trotzdem machen wir Naxx in weniger als 3h ohne Wipe clear. 

Durch das AoE Gespamme seit WoTLK wird die Spielkultur nicht gerade gefördert und ist in den letzte Monaten zusehends verkommen.

Wieviele neu Magier wissen denn z.B. noch, dass man in Instazen sheepen kann?

Nahezu jede Klasse hat irgendwelche CC. Wenn man diese CC richtig einsetzt ist in vielen Fällen viel weniger DPS bzw. HPS erfordelich. Zumindest beim Trash, bei dem viele DPS Fanatiker gas geben, deshalb Aggro ziehen und verrecken. Und so durch ständiges Rezzen den Raid aufhalten. 

Das sind die Hauptgründe fürs Scheitern in Inies oder Raids und nicht ob einer 100-200 DPS weniger oder mehr fährt.


----------



## Somno (23. Juli 2009)

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (23. Juli 2009)

Hab damals mit meinem Hunter an Patchwork mit SV Skillung an die 5,5k DPS gefahren und als ich dann mit meinem Schami rerollt habe und einen Testrun bei einer Topgilde bei uns aufm Server mit gekommen bin hat der DK von denen an Patchwork 6,6k DPS gefahren, sowas habe ich noch nieeee gesehen echt abartig was der raid an dps gefahren hat da gings mit 6,6k dps wie gesagt los und der schlechteste hatte 4,5k dps, nein das war ich nicht ich war relativ weit vorne xD... 3-4 platz^^...


----------



## Terranen (23. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> was haben wir dk´s damit zu tun ?




Weil der der Schadensausstoß bei DK´s im normalfall sehr hoch ist.

Soll heißen je mehr Schaden der andere macht desto weniger kann ich machen.
Und je eher der Mob/Boss umfällt desto weniger hab zB ich als Schurke Zeit Combopoints aufzubauen


----------



## krutoi (23. Juli 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> tja ich bin auf frostwolf... xD
> wenn du da in naxx unter 2k dps fährst und dass durchgehend wirste gekickt beim random run (man kanns sich ja erlauben)
> zum glück bin ich mit meinen 4k dps immer recht weit oben =D
> die leute die 1k dps fahrn haben einfach ka vom spiel... ein schurke lvl 80 mit hitcap macht wahrscheinlich schon mit "weißen schlägen" 1kdps...
> ...



du hast ne ahnung vorn schurken ... als schurke kommst du noch nicht ans hitcap und das sollst du auch nicht denn ab dem giftcap bringt dir fast jedes andere attribut mehr als hit. außerdem sockelt man als schurke hauptsächlich angriffskraft mit t8 dann beweglichkeit. hit in den sockeln ist suboptimal zumindest wenn man das gelbe hitcap erreicht hat.

@TE
2k dps mit nem blau equipten glaube ich nicht. zugegeben mit meinem schurken als er blau equiped war hab ich es auch noch auf die 1,2k gebracht statt auf 800 aber 2000 dps ist zumindest mit einem blau equipten schurken definitiv nicht möglich. ... obwohl inzwischen gab es ja auch nen riesen combat buff aber 2k sollten trotzdem nicht möglich sein.


----------



## enci91 (23. Juli 2009)

naja full epic ist auch nicht das maß der dinge mitlerweile.
ich hab meinen DK twink in n paar wochen full epic equipt, durch pvp zeugs und argentumturnier etc. die sachen haben grad mal item lvl 200. das ist ja nix.
und JA ich mache mit dem in heros auch nur 1,8k dps. weil ist halt pvp equip, mit zauberdurchschlag und ausdauer und so gesockelt. 
angenommen der char ist jetzt noch verskillt, hat keine ahnung von rota etc. kann man gern nochmal 1k dps abziehen.
Deshalb die leute vorm invite nie nur fragen wieviele epics man hat sondern dps ist angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juli 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Hab damals mit meinem Hunter an Patchwork mit SV Skillung an die 5,5k DPS gefahren



was musst als fernkämpfer bei patchwork beachten? nichts! für keinen halbwegs erfahrenen spieler mit vernünftiger skillung und rotation, dürfte dies kein problem darstellen. 

einem neuling hingegen fehlt die erfahrung. evtl. hat er falsch geskillt, fährt seine rotation falsch, schlecht gesockelt...oder...oder ..oder. es bringt ihm nichts wenn er dps zahlen an den kopf geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Alohajoe (23. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> helft den leuten einfach ihren dmg output zu verbessern und solche themen kann man sich für die zukunft sparen. zur info: "ey loool du nap...dein dps ist grottig"...ist keine hilfe.
> 
> bei den low dps´lern handelt es sich idr. um neulinge oder unerfahrene spieler. sagt ihnen auf eine nette art was sie verbessern können...skillung, glyphen rota, usw. und beim nächsen mal wird der ausgestossene schaden den doppelten bis dreifachen wert betragen.
> 
> die lösung ist so einfach, aber lieber diskutiert ihr stundenlang im forum darüber als dem betroffenen spieler eure unterstützung anzubieten.


Haha, Schlaumeier, das sagst du so einfach. Geh mal zu so jemandem hin und erzähl ihm, dass er zu wenig Dmg macht und du ihm helfen willst.
Meistens kommt dann sowas wie "Lol, hau ab kn00b, ich brauch keine Hilfe, l2p".

Mal eine kleine Anekdote, die ich original so erleben durfte (oder musste):
Es war damals zu BC-Zeiten, als wir (ich 63er Krieger, jemand anders 62 Mage) von einer Jägerin (70) unserer Gilde durchs Bollwerk gezogen wurden. 
Um es kurz zu machen: am Ende der Ini hatte sie 260 DPS, ich lag bei etwas über 300, der Mage irgendwo dazwischen.
Auf mein freches Posten der Recount-Daten in den Gruppenchat kam von der Jägerin zurück (Zitat): "Da kannste mal sehen, was Jäger für nen Schaden machen.".
An der Stelle war ich dann echt sprachlos, was bei mir nicht allzu oft vorkommt^^
Unsere daran anschließenden Versuche, ihr schonend beizubringen, dass sie was an ihrem Equip (grüne Sachen mit Willenskraft und Spelldamage), ihrer Skillung (wahllos Punkte verteilt; Hauptsache jedes Kästchen hatte mindestens einen Punkt) und ihrer Spielweise (Autoshot und Arkaner) ändern sollte, kam nur jedesmal eine bockige Antwort á la "Ich kann ja auch gehen, wenn ich euch zu schlecht bin."


Was willste da noch zu sagen?     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Haha, Schlaumeier, das sagst du so einfach. Geh mal zu so jemandem hin und erzähl ihm, dass er zu wenig Dmg macht und du ihm helfen willst.
> Meistens kommt dann sowas wie "Lol, hau ab kn00b, ich brauch keine Hilfe, l2p".



ich persönlich habe sowas noch nie erlebt. meine hilfe wurde immer dankend angenommen. bekäme ich so eine reaktion von einem schlechten spieler zu hören, würde ich ihn sofort u ohne zu zögern kicken.


----------



## xx-elf (23. Juli 2009)

Und der x-tausendste Thread zu dem Thema *gäähn*+ massig ich soundsoviel dps Angebern, leute denkt euch was neues aus oder nutzt die alten schon vorhanden Threads die beißen nicht... .


----------



## Logeras (24. Juli 2009)

enci91 schrieb:


> naja full epic ist auch nicht das maß der dinge mitlerweile.
> ich hab meinen DK twink in n paar wochen full epic equipt, durch pvp zeugs und argentumturnier etc. die sachen haben grad mal item lvl 200. das ist ja nix.
> und JA ich mache mit dem in heros auch nur 1,8k dps. weil ist halt pvp equip, mit zauberdurchschlag und ausdauer und so gesockelt.
> angenommen der char ist jetzt noch verskillt, hat keine ahnung von rota etc. kann man gern nochmal 1k dps abziehen.
> ...




Eine Frage was willst du mit Zauberdurchschlag als Dk im Pvp-Equip?


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> blauer moonkin-900dps




xD Als meine Eule blau Equipped war, kam ich auf 2,6k BossDPS. Es gibt echt Menschen, die einfach nur irgendwelche schlechten Offlinegames zockn sollen.. ganz ehrlich.

Ps: Mitlerweile ist meine Eule vol U25 equipped und ich fahre in Heros beim Trash so circa 3k-8k DPS, meistens muss ich nur 3 Casts machen und die Trashmobs liegen im Dreck und je nachdem wie man krittet, ihr wisst ja wie das is. Bei Heroicbossen fahre ich so 6,5k-7k DPS. Naxx25 ging ich schon 3 Monate nichtmehr, von daher weiss ich nicht, wieviel ich dort fahre. In Ulduar fahre ich so 4,5k-5,5k DPS, geht leider von 6,5k nach ca 30 sek runter, weil ich mich bewegen muss oder Battlerezzen muss... >.<


----------



## VHRobi (24. Juli 2009)

Wat, das geht doch gar nicht! Als 80er 1k dps? total unlogisch!
Was tun die Leute.. autohit afk? 
"oh sorry war gerade an der Tankstelle Chips kaufen und unterwegs streichelte ich eine Katze und nach dem streicheln musste ich noch kacken gehen, dann hatt mich meine Mami gerufen und musste das Geschirr abwaschen, und zum schluss verprügelte mich mein älterer Bruder weil ihm einfach meine Visage nicht passt."

So Leute einfach aus Gruppe schmeissen und gut ist. Demjenigen der dann noch rumheult muss man einfach erklären was Teamwork bedeutet!
Wer nicht Teamfähig ist wird entlassen, so ist es im Militär, so ist es am Arbeitsplatz und so ist es überall wo man als Team zusammen arbeitet.
Ein DD wird schliesslich eingeladen um Schaden zu machen und nicht um... "oh sorry war gerade an der Tankstelle Chips kaufen und unterwegs streichelte ich eine Katze und nach dem streicheln musste ich noch kacken gehen, dann hatt mich meine Mami gerufen und musste das Geschirr abwaschen, und zum schluss verprügelte mich mein älterer Bruder weil ihm einfach meine Visage nicht passt."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (24. Juli 2009)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Wat, das geht doch gar nicht! Als 80er 1k dps? total unlogisch!
> Was tun die Leute.. autohit afk?
> "oh sorry war gerade an der Tankstelle Chips kaufen und unterwegs streichelte ich eine Katze und nach dem streicheln musste ich noch kacken gehen, dann hatt mich meine Mami gerufen und musste das Geschirr abwaschen, und zum schluss verprügelte mich mein älterer Bruder weil ihm einfach meine Visage nicht passt."
> 
> ...




Is leider nicht total unlogisch, ich erinner mich an eine Hero mit nem Off-Warri:

Er hatte eigentlich top Equip an, komplett Lila, alles besser als der Crap, den ich hab (Mein Gear stammt aus Heros, der Schmiedekunst und Naxx 10er)

Die Skillung war ebenfalls in Ordnung, wie ich es mir von nem Freund bestätigen ließ! 

Sein DPS in HDS...............800!

Sogar der Pala-Heiler, der nebenbei noch Schaden gemacht hat, war drauf und dran ihn zu überholen, vom Tank wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen, der hatte das doppelte rausgehauen!


----------



## Sasic (24. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh nie wieso diese Möchtegern Gimps solche Threads aufmachen, Fullepic pala sagt er, da sind beim autohit schon knapp mehr als 1k Dps drinn.

Und noch was: Palas haben derzeit 4 richtige Spells zum dmg machen.

Richturteil -> Göttlicher Sturm -> Kreuzfahrerstoß -> Exorzismus

Und selbst wenn ein Pala nur ein Zauber macht ist er mithilfe von Autohit locker über 1k Dps ( DA ER JA FULL EPIC IST WIE DU SAGTEST )

Also laber hier mal nicht so dummes zeugs für Aufmerksamkeit du kiddy ohne skill und plan.
-> Genau wegen diesen Kiddys wo zu viel Zeit haben wird das Forum zugemüllt mit Lügen.


----------



## VHRobi (24. Juli 2009)

Meine Priesterin die ist seit lv10 Holy ist, ging mal mit Lv70 nach Burg Utgarde als Shadow und fuhr 850dps. Equip Blau und Set vom weissen Heiler.
Als Meucheln Schurke mit lv73 in Violette festung über 1200dps. Equip Nordend Blau und Grün.

Was haben eigentlich 80er die sowenig schaden machen für eine ausrede?


VHRobi schrieb:


> "oh sorry war gerade an der Tankstelle...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (24. Juli 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ja auch mal abwechslungsreicher,
> wenn Ihr nicht zu 2/3 der Truppe mit derselben Klasse reingehen würdet.^^




Als erstes mal sorry für fullquote und so, aber ich kann grade einfach nicht anders. ^^

Eine 5er Gruppe in der 3 Palas mitgehen ist also mit 2/3 mit der selben Klasse drin? ^^

Selfowend würd ich mal behaupten... ;-)


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

^^ Ebay die Freiheit nahm man dir, das würde mir dazu einfallen.

Ich schließe mich da einigen die hier schon gepostet haben an.

Grund 1

Die Spieler sind gelangweilt und der Twink xyz ist halt nicht so der Burner soll aber Epics ranholen um das Genital weiter in die Höhe schnellen zu lassen.

Grund 2

Ah...sie haben Bananen gewählt, Bananen ? ich wollte Äpfel-.-, Willkommen Sie haben Bananen gewählt,

richtig du hast einen EbayChar gefunden, herzlichen Glückwunsch sie dürfen diesem Spieler innerhalb eines Instanzganges die Grundfunktion wie zum Bsp. Das gehen von links nach rechts erklären, damit er das unfallfrei und ohne zu stolpern hin bekommt.

Grund 3

Fernseher,Pornos, Platten was sie nicht so alles nebenbei hatten, /follow ja und amen und lass doch den Dummy da vorn mal machen, was der kann schaff ich im Rückwärtsalzo mit verbundenen Augen

Hier sind einige Faktoren, vielleicht is deine Frage damit beantwortet, sei aber unbesorgt du bist nicht der einzige dem des passiert hatte auch schon solche Experten in Hero´s, Raids, Hero Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Kritik ist kein Gift, sondern nur eine bittere Medizin man muss nur lernen sie richtig zu dosieren und einzunehmen


----------



## Ishah (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> 800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er.



NOT! An einer 70er Puppe gehts, aber bestimmt nicht in ner hero! Klar sinkt der dmg im Hero- und Raidbereicht plötzlich ab, liegt an mehr benötigtem Hit, und die Gegner haben denk ich auch mehr Rüstung als die Puppen.


----------



## Galjun (24. Juli 2009)

Sasic schrieb:


> Ich versteh nie wieso diese Möchtegern Gimps solche Threads aufmachen, Fullepic pala sagt er, da sind beim autohit schon knapp mehr als 1k Dps drinn.
> 
> Und noch was: Palas haben derzeit 4 richtige Spells zum dmg machen.
> 
> ...


macht DICH das zu etwas besserem wenn du den TE als gimp, kiddy ohne skill und plan nennst?
für mich bist genauso ein kiddy ohne plan..
hauptsache immer unhöflich..
"-> Genau wegen diesen Kiddys wo zu viel Zeit haben wird das Forum zugemüllt..." selfowned


----------



## little Vulkan (24. Juli 2009)

Muß euch sagen,
mir geht dieses ganze Scheiß ich fahre x DPS völlig auf dem Sack.
Wenn ich auf diese Nachfrage ehrlich antworte, dass ich nur 2,7 k ( 83 Boss) fahren kann, werde ich mittlerweile noch nichtmals nach Ema mitgenommen( hab nur PVP Equip).  Gehe davon aus das die Hälfte der Leute massig übertreibt bei ihren Angaben. Suche schon seid Tagen eine Naxx 10ér Gruppe, die man aber nicht mehr findet, wenn mann keine Erfahrung hat. Sollte mann da wieder Lügen und behaupten dass man alle Bose kennt ?

Die ganze DPS Geilheit ist zum kotzen, wenn ich die Instanz schaffe und die DD ´s fahren nur 400 DPS , dann shit happens.


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> macht DICH das zu etwas besserem wenn du den TE als gimp, kiddy ohne skill und plan nennst?
> für mich bist genauso ein kiddy ohne plan..
> hauptsache immer unhöflich..
> "-> Genau wegen diesen Kiddys wo zu viel Zeit haben wird das Forum zugemüllt..." selfowned




Nun kommt doch mal wieder runter, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe hatte der Spieler der diesen Threat aufgemacht hatte eine berechtigte Frage, nein es ging nicht darum das er so wenig DPS fährt, sonder warum........

Ich will euch alle sagen das ich DPS/HPS Diskussionen für Tineff halte, das was der eine an Schaden zu wenig macht holt ein anderer Spieler wieder rein, sicher der Boss dauert evtl ein Minütchen länger, aber mir is des lieber als wenn ich ( Verzeiht meine Wortwahl) AggroSchlam..... nachher rezzen muss die aufgrund ihrer Geni(t)alometer weit oben stehen müssen.

Kommt runter von dem DPS Gesülze, ich fahre regelmäßige Raids und was soll ich sagen ich bin zufrieden selbst wenn du einen Pappenheiemr mit nur 1,6 k Dps hast so hast du auch welche die das 3 fache machen.

als so long back to topic


----------



## Mage A (24. Juli 2009)

little schrieb:


> Muß euch sagen,
> mir geht dieses ganze Scheiß ich fahre x DPS völlig auf dem Sack.
> Wenn ich auf diese Nachfrage ehrlich antworte, dass ich nur 2,7 k ( 83 Boss) fahren kann, werde ich mittlerweile noch nichtmals nach Ema mitgenommen( hab nur PVP Equip).  Gehe davon aus das die Hälfte der Leute massig übertreibt bei ihren Angaben. Suche schon seid Tagen eine Naxx 10ér Gruppe, die man aber nicht mehr findet, wenn mann keine Erfahrung hat. Sollte mann da wieder Lügen und behaupten dass man alle Bose kennt ?
> 
> Die ganze DPS Geilheit ist zum kotzen, wenn ich die Instanz schaffe und die DD ´s fahren nur 400 DPS , dann shit happens.



Hey das problem ist mir bekannt, ja das erlebe ich sehr häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich finde es immer belustigent wenn du mit Naxx10
/25iger Itemlevel 200/213 nicht nach Emolol oder Ulduar 10 mitgenommen wirst weil du kein Ulduar25 Gear trägst, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber...

ist dieses Itemlevel nicht das Eingangsequibb für Ulduar10/25


----------



## Disasterpiece (24. Juli 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> war das overall? mit meinem feral hatte ich mit dd eq in burg auch nur 1400dps overall aber im bossfight 2,6k (is nich viel) und es lag einfach daran dass man als bestimmte klasse beim trash keine richtige rota auf die reihe bekommt...


So isses: beim Mechelshurken zum Beispiel: bis ich da mal an die trashmobs von hitendran komm, Edrosseln mach, dann Blutgier und Zerhäckseln sind die viecher meißtens schon tot und  ich mach dann auch  nur 1800 dps bei meinen normalen 3400 im raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (24. Juli 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> tja ich bin auf frostwolf... xD
> wenn du da in naxx unter 2k dps fährst und dass durchgehend wirste gekickt beim random run (man kanns sich ja erlauben)
> zum glück bin ich mit meinen 4k dps immer recht weit oben =D
> die leute die 1k dps fahrn haben einfach ka vom spiel... ein schurke lvl 80 mit hitcap macht wahrscheinlich schon mit "weißen schlägen" 1kdps...
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es mit derzeitig verfügbarem Equipment möglich ist als Schurke das Hitcap für weißen Schaden zu erreichen. Das wären dann 900 und ein paar zerquetschte hitrating.


----------



## Maurosen (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...




ist leider zu gewohnheit geworden. auf teldrassil ally nicht anders. die leute können nicht mehr spielen. ok denke viel hat da halt auch blizz zu beigetragen. da eh jeder alles kriegen kann. warum spielen lernen irgend wo werde ich mitgezogen und krieg es umsonst.


----------



## Denilson (24. Juli 2009)

Level 70 Epix sind auch Epix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Juli 2009)

little schrieb:


> ...................................
> 
> Die ganze DPS Geilheit ist zum kotzen, wenn ich die Instanz schaffe und die DD ´s fahren nur 400 DPS , dann shit happens.




Also da hätte ich als Heiler mal überhaupt keine Lust und würde das dann auch ansprechen und nach einem neuen DD verlangen.
Ich mache ja schon als Heiler beim Trash Bomben(Priester Heilige Nova) 400 DPS also muss dieser DD mehrere Sachen falsch machen.
Es geht zum einen die "kostbare" Spielzeit flöten geht und zum anderen hat man in normalen Instanzen keine Lust mehr zu wipen.
Das es mal vorkommt, ist kein Problem aber sollte keine Regel sein.


----------



## Muy87 (24. Juli 2009)

"dps fahren" ist der ausdruck, wegen dem ich wotlk hasse.
euch gehts doch alle nich mehr gut


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. Juli 2009)

vieleicht wollten sie ja auch einfach gar nicht dps fahren, des weiteren kann man mansche auch einfach ingame mal tipps geben vieleicht sind es ja wirklich anfänger und sogar Dankbar.Aber es wird statt desen Lieber ein ich bin so geil und die anderen können nix Thema eröffnet.

traurig was hier manschmal echt los ist.


----------



## reappy (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> xD Als meine Eule blau Equipped war, kam ich auf 2,6k BossDPS. Es gibt echt Menschen, die einfach nur irgendwelche schlechten Offlinegames zockn sollen.. ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Ps: Mitlerweile ist meine Eule vol U25 equipped und ich fahre in Heros beim Trash so circa 3k-8k DPS, meistens muss ich nur 3 Casts machen und die Trashmobs liegen im Dreck und je nachdem wie man krittet, ihr wisst ja wie das is. Bei Heroicbossen fahre ich so 6,5k-7k DPS. Naxx25 ging ich schon 3 Monate nichtmehr, von daher weiss ich nicht, wieviel ich dort fahre. In Ulduar fahre ich so 4,5k-5,5k DPS, geht leider von 6,5k nach ca 30 sek runter, weil ich mich bewegen muss oder Battlerezzen muss... >.<


Screen it or it didn´t happen!!!

Deine ulduar dps stimmen,
aber in ner hc ini sind max 2,5 - 4k drinnen!!! Wenn die anderen dd´s das gleiche equip haben wie du schaffts du grad mal einen cast bis die anderen dd´s die gruppen geplättet haben, gerade schurken machen mit dolchfächer in den ersten sekunden über 8k burst, da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig was noch dps bringen würde, wenn dann noch ein krieger oder pala dabei ist, bekommst net mal einen cast durch bis der trash weg ist, wie willst du da 8k schaffen?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Juli 2009)

also ich hasse dieses Pen!smeter-Gehabe: was nützt es, wenn jmd immense DPS fährt, aber seinen Char/Casts nicht versteht?  
gestern in Nexus(!)-Hero erlebt: ich hab mit meiner Eule leider wieder nur 1.4k gefahren (hab aber auch erst ganz wenig Epic, viel blau und 2 grün und kümmere mich erstmal um Feenfeuer und Insektenschwarm). der DK hat sich auf Platz2 geschnetzelt und auf 1 war ne weitere Eule (die früher mal Heiler war). "schön" dachte ich anfangs, aber dann kommt ja die Kreuzung (nach diesem Zwergen-Boss) wo Grp steht, links ne weitere in Wartestellung und rechts die Grp. Erste Grp down, dann rechts die angepeilt und schwupps haben wir statt 3 plötzlich 6 Gegner, davon 3 "von hinten"! und er schreit noch "wo kommen die Säue denn her" und zack: WIPE! tja, konnte mir Fehlerdarstellung nicht verkneifen "lag an Deinem Sternenregen" (ein AoE-Zauber mit Reichweite an die 45Meter....)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kurzum: viel DPS ist auch keine Garantie für das Verstehen der eigenen Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: ist schon ärgerlich, aber kann passieren

@Anovella: Ulduar war ich noch nicht, aber daß Du 8k in Heros machst glaubt Dir (hoffentlich) niemand! ICH zumindest NICHT! 3-5k wäre da Dein Maximum


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juli 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Screen it or it didn´t happen!!!
> 
> Deine ulduar dps stimmen,
> aber in ner hc ini sind max 2,5 - 4k drinnen!!! Wenn die anderen dd´s das gleiche equip haben wie du schaffts du grad mal einen cast bis die anderen dd´s die gruppen geplättet haben, gerade schurken machen mit dolchfächer in den ersten sekunden über 8k burst, da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig was noch dps bringen würde, wenn dann noch ein krieger oder pala dabei ist, bekommst net mal einen cast durch bis der trash weg ist, wie willst du da 8k schaffen?



Viele geben halt gern mit ihren Dps an (stimmt meist eh nicht), weil sie sich dann derbe cool fühlen können, nach dem Motto jetzt bewundern mich alle... 

Leute Dps hin oder her, aber es gibt wichtigeres...

mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Sibanti (24. Juli 2009)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> also ich hasse dieses Pen!smeter-Gehabe: was nützt es, wenn jmd immense DPS fährt, aber seinen Char/Casts nicht versteht?




Wo ist das Problem, wenn man DPS fährt braucht man den Char nicht zu verstehen. OK, das da mal was in die Hose geht ist völlig normal, hat wahrscheinlich nur mal auf die Falsche Taste gekloppt, aber solange die DPS stimmt ist das egal. Viele Spieler sind halt überfordert, wenn sie mehr als eine Taste drücken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> xD Als meine Eule blau Equipped war, kam ich auf 2,6k BossDPS. Es gibt echt Menschen, die einfach nur irgendwelche schlechten Offlinegames zockn sollen.. ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Ps: Mitlerweile ist meine Eule vol U25 equipped und ich fahre in Heros beim Trash so circa 3k-8k DPS, meistens muss ich nur 3 Casts machen und die Trashmobs liegen im Dreck und je nachdem wie man krittet, ihr wisst ja wie das is. Bei Heroicbossen fahre ich so 6,5k-7k DPS. Naxx25 ging ich schon 3 Monate nichtmehr, von daher weiss ich nicht, wieviel ich dort fahre. In Ulduar fahre ich so 4,5k-5,5k DPS, geht leider von 6,5k nach ca 30 sek runter, weil ich mich bewegen muss oder Battlerezzen muss... >.<



Ich sag nur eins: Dummschwätzer

Auf 8 k beim Trash in Heros kommst Du nur wenn der Tank 3 Gruppen gleichzeitig pullt, wenn der das mehr als 2 mal macht bin ich als Heiler weg, Heros mach ich zum entspannen, nicht um Stress zu haben. Kann aber auch sein, wenn bei der ersten Trashgruppe alles gezündet wird was Du hast - allerdings sind es dann bei der zweiten Gruppe nur noch 5 k DPS
7 k DPS bei Herobossen ? Träum weiter.

Ich hab mir gerade einen Magiertwink auf 80 gebracht, mit blauem Eq und 2 lila Schneiderteilen kommt man an der Bosspuppe nicht über 1,8 k DPS, da kann man Rotationen fahren wie man will. Bei dem Equipstand ist sogar die Skillung egal, zwischen Frost und Arkan lagen auch nach 1 Stunde hin und hertesten gerade mal 100 DPS Unterschied.
Und ja, ich hab in Naxx25 auch 9 k DPS an den Spinnentrash gefahren - was sagt das jetzt aus ? Ich war letzter im Gesamtschaden !
Nach 3 Stunden Naxx 25 kam ich mit einem ca. 70% Blau equipten Magier auf ca 3,2 k DPS im gesamten Raid und bei Flickwerk auf 2,7 k und als Arkanmagier ist es praktisch nicht möglich die "Rotation" zu versauen wenn man nicht gerade unter starkem Alkoholeinfluss steht.
Allerdings hab ich bei dem Run 3 Teile abgegriffen und wenn ich irgendwann das Glück haben sollte daß genug Heiler da sind und ich meinen Twink wieder rausholen kann wird der Wert deutlich höher liegen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, wenn man DPS fährt braucht man den Char nicht zu verstehen. OK, das da mal was in die Hose geht ist völlig normal, hat wahrscheinlich nur mal auf die Falsche Taste gekloppt, aber solange die DPS stimmt ist das egal. Viele Spieler sind halt überfordert, wenn sie mehr als eine Taste drücken müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein (vergessen es dabei zu schreiben), denn er meinte: "wirklich? ich benutze den gerne, bringt viel DPS!" aber mit dem Radius wusste er nicht!


----------



## Schlamm (24. Juli 2009)

Ich mag auch keine DPS-Vergleiche, allerdings kriegt man nur mit Movement auch keinen Boss kaputt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> Level 70 Epix sind auch Epix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du spielst nicht zufällig auf Dun Morogh ? ^^


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Will ich sehen Screen Vid is mir egal.
Und bitte das gleich von deinem 1.6k dps Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War vor einiger zeit in Burg mit meinem lvl70 T5 Schurken und mehr als 1.2 is net rausgekommen.
Ohhh mann wenn ich das hier manchmal so sehe.
Klar mein off Warri fährt beim XT Trash auch 8.1k Dps -.-


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> Will ich sehen Screen Vid is mir egal.
> Und bitte das gleich von deinem 1.6k dps Schurken
> 
> 
> ...



Du weisst schon Das SWP / BT equippte Schurken schon zu BC locker ihre 2k durchgehaun haben, oder? Mit den neuen Talenten ist es noch einfacher, wenn du nett fragst post ich dir gleich den Armory Link eines solchen Schurken...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.
> 
> Beispiel: Nexus hero tank fullepic, Healer (ich) halb epic und dazu noch 3 vergelter Paladine, aus ein und der selben Gilde, 2 fullepic, 1 halbepic fahren zwischen 1-1,5k dps o.O!! Deswegen haben wir Anomalus nicht geschaft weil sie es einfach nicht gepackt haben die adds down zu hauen o.O.
> 
> ...




märchenstunde.....nen jäger ohne equip schafft mehr als 800dps , genauso ne eule. also laber hier nicht rum. glaubste ja wohl selber nicht was du hier von dir gibst. wird ja immer schlimmer hier im forum..


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> märchenstunde.....nen jäger ohne equip schafft mehr als 800dps , genauso ne eule. also laber hier nicht rum. glaubste ja wohl selber nicht was du hier von dir gibst. wird ja immer schlimmer hier im forum..



Tjoa, nen Jäger der nicht spielen kann aber nicht. Jmd mit Klassenverständnis wird auch mit blauem Gear noch die 2k Dps schaffen, jmd ohne kann mit blauem max 1k schaffen...


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Du weisst schon Das SWP / BT equippte Schurken schon zu BC locker ihre 2k durchgehaun haben, oder? Mit den neuen Talenten ist es noch einfacher, wenn du nett fragst post ich dir gleich den Armory Link eines solchen Schurken...



Ich geh davon aus der sein Schurke wie 80% aller Gamer kein SWP equip hat und bin von meinem Schurken ausgegangen und so geile sind die Talente mit lvl70 auch net kein Dolchfächer für AOE usw............
Das heißt man hat für AOE nur Klingenwirbel und dann will ich sehen das ein durchschnitts Equipter lvl70 1.6k in einer Innifährt.
Never Never dafür hab ich viel zu lange Schurke gespielt.
Und ja in BT hatte mein Schurke auch 1.5 bis 1.7k dps aber nur im 25er Raidbufft der hier is inner 5er !!


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

Aber mal zum Thema ist schon krass das es leute mit 80 gibt, Epic sind oder ein paar haben und 1k Dps fahren.
Wenn ich da überlege mein Furor macht an der Bosspuppe Autohit 980 bis 1020dps mhhh.
Naja vieleicht sind es etwas älter Spieler is mir mal aufgefallen die laufen noch mit Siegel des Befehls mit 80 rum und denken sie können und dürfen ihr Siegelnicht richten und warten immer ihr CD solange ab bis sie mal wirklich gebraucht werden und dann stehen die mit Autohit und und zum Finishen wird ein Style genommen.
Und davon kenne ich sehr sehr viele und nein es sind keine Kiddys es sind einfach etwas ältere Spieler die sich nicht 50 Stunden in der woche mit WoW beschäftigen !
Achja und von weihe haben die meisten von den auch nicht gehört.
Aber diese leute sind halt mal nicht DMG geil wie die meisten anderen.
Ich nehm die immer gerne mit scheiß auf ihren dmg dafür macht es spaß mit ihnen ingame zu erzählen oder scheiße zu bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo sich unsere anderen EpicHelden nicht zu niederlassen.


Achja BAELGUN FTW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

wow das thema wird zu einem online schwanzvergleich !


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> wow das thema wird zu einem online schwanzvergleich !


ok, dann kann der Thread eigentlich geschlossen werden.
Ich habe den *Längsten *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mf77 (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1,6k dps mit nem 70er Schurken? Ich mach mit meinem 70er Schurke grad mal 800 dps ^^


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

Wa...... da kennt ihr meinen nicht xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Juli 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> Und davon kenne ich sehr sehr viele und nein es sind keine Kiddys es sind einfach etwas ältere Spieler die sich nicht 50 Stunden in der woche mit WoW beschäftigen !


LOL, was´n Käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## zentumio (24. Juli 2009)

dieser Dps wahn geht mir soo auf den sender Leute das ist mir so was von egal wieviel wer fährt ich bin echt froh das Aion bald kommt dann könnt ihr euer Dps zeugs weiter hoch fahren und euch ärgern das der eine weniger oder mehr hat


----------



## secko (24. Juli 2009)

nur mal so am rande .... ich mach mit meinem level 68 dk gestern in hdz1  ... 890 dps .... ^^


----------



## Draicul (24. Juli 2009)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> also ich hasse dieses Pen!smeter-Gehabe: was nützt es, wenn jmd immense DPS fährt, aber seinen Char/Casts nicht versteht?
> gestern in Nexus(!)-Hero erlebt: ich hab mit meiner Eule leider wieder nur 1.4k gefahren (hab aber auch erst ganz wenig Epic, viel blau und 2 grün und kümmere mich erstmal um Feenfeuer und Insektenschwarm). der DK hat sich auf Platz2 geschnetzelt und auf 1 war ne weitere Eule (die früher mal Heiler war). "schön" dachte ich anfangs, aber dann kommt ja die Kreuzung (nach diesem Zwergen-Boss) wo Grp steht, links ne weitere in Wartestellung und rechts die Grp. Erste Grp down, dann rechts die angepeilt und schwupps haben wir statt 3 plötzlich 6 Gegner, davon 3 "von hinten"! und er schreit noch "wo kommen die Säue denn her" und zack: WIPE! tja, konnte mir Fehlerdarstellung nicht verkneifen "lag an Deinem Sternenregen" (ein AoE-Zauber mit Reichweite an die 45Meter....)
> 
> 
> ...



Jemand der viel dps macht versteht seinen Char um einiges besser als solche lowgimps ... Mehr dps = mehr Klassenverständniss so einfach . Jeder de4r was anderes sagt ist ein bob und will sich seine low dps gut reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soweit l2p


----------



## Eyatrian (24. Juli 2009)

MIMIMI


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Auf 8 k beim Trash in Heros kommst Du nur wenn der Tank 3 Gruppen gleichzeitig pullt, wenn der das mehr als 2 mal macht bin ich als Heiler weg, Heros mach ich zum entspannen, nicht um Stress zu haben.


Also wenn ich heros geh als tank, und auch der rest gildies ist pull ich so gut wie immer 2 gruppen, wir wollen Action^^



Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich mag auch keine DPS-Vergleiche, allerdings kriegt man nur mit Movement auch keinen Boss kaputt.


Genau!
MOOVMENT OHNE DPS IST GENAUSO SCHLECHT WIE DPS OHNE MOOVMENT!
weder ein typ, der 500 dps macht und nie verreckt noch der mit 5 k dps der nicht laufen kann haben skill, man braucht beides!



mf77 schrieb:


> 1,6k dps mit nem 70er Schurken? Ich mach mit meinem 70er Schurke grad mal 800 dps ^^


jo, aber du hast ja wohl auch kein Bt gear^^
mein 70er schurke hatte 750 dps in Kara^^


----------



## Faei (24. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich naja ich glaube du übertreibst und wilst dich nur wichtig machen weil es quasie unmöglich ist so wenig schaden zu machen das schaffen selbst die größten bobs und ebayboons ich selbst habe einen dudu dual heal moonkin mit lvl 80 und grünblau hero equip fahre ich 1,8k dps (nicht viel aber is halt nurn twinky) dann hab ich nen hunter lvl 80 ulduar naxx25er equip mit dem mach ich knapp
3,7-4k dps dann hab ich noch en dual tank dd dk mit dem mache ich als dd (naxx 10/25 und noch paar hero items) ca 2,6-2,9k dps 
als ich meinen dk angefangen hab zu spielen hab ich in bw 700dps gefarmt später dann in nordend waren es 1,5 dann bin ich in heros gegangen(grün/blaues equip) und habe dann als ich angefangen hab naxx zu gehen nur 1,8k dps gefarmt aber war kein problem war mit der gilde drinn und wenn man dann ein bisschen naxx equip hat steigt auch der dmg aber es hängt auch viel davon ab welche rotation man hat es bringt halt nichts wenn man nur wild auf den tasten rum haut da ist klar das kein dmg rüberkommt und solange man diese leute nicht kennt z.b. aus der gilde oder so würde ich den leuten sagen das wenn sie wirklich full epic sind und dann nur 1,5k dps fahren (was ich stark bezweifle) sie erstmal lehrnen sollen ihre klasse zu spielen ein beispiel meiner seits ich war in turm hero mit meinem dk um mir das rote schert des mutes zu holen zum tanken (was ich jetzt wieder aufgegeben habe 1. bei mir droppt es iwie nie 2.idt dw tanken kake 1 2händer ist besser) hatten wir nen pala heal dabei krieger tank aus meiner gilde meine sis hexe (3,5k dps) ebenfalls in meiner gilde nen random dudu (2k dps) natürlich ich selber (2,8k dps) und der pala heal war iwie nach jeder mob grp oom (oder nach jeder 2.) dachten wir uns schon oO wasn da los gucken wir so was für heal durch kommen XD der hat mit lichtblitz gerade mal 1k gehealt und manchmal 1,5k heal crits dann standen wir vor dem boss mit dem blauen drachen (name ist mir entfallen)
und der bob konnte das nicht wegheilen also wir ihm gesagt learn to play und ham ihn gekickt dann meinte der das läge am tank und an den dds der heiler ist nicht immer schuld (ok der heiler ist auch nicht immer schuld hat niemand behauptet) unser tank mit sdk un dudu buff 3,4k life und wir dds die den oben erwähnten dmg gefahren haben sind schuld XD wir nen shamie aus der gilde invitet hat auf einmal super geklappt komisch wenn das mal nicht die schuld vom pala war...
dann am nächsten abend naxx 25er wir suchen noch nen heiler sagt der gildenleiter mich fragt gerade ein pala heal der meint der hat full t7,5 equip wir so ja ok invite der läd ein wir der warri meine sis und ich so kick den sofort der healt 1k der gildenmeister so warte wir ich guck mir erstma sein equip an dann lassen wir den in naxx einfach sterben guck der sein equip an von wegen full t7,5 der war komplet grün mit soff sachen und fast keine zm wir also mit dem naxx gegangen naja und dann ist der iwie immer gestorben so an die 1mal weil unsere hunter den in der aggro hoch geschossen haben naja hat der pech der ist dann etwa 15mal im erstem wing verreckt und dann als der das 2. mal reppen gehen musste (leider leider) ham wir ihm gesagt er soll erstmal lehrnen seine klasse zu spielen und haben ihn gekikt dann hat der bob rumgeflammt wir ein ticket aufgemacht weil der uns belestigt und uns bei raiden stört und naja der hat en 3tage bann kassiert sowas passiert halt wenn man sich mit unser gilde anlegt ^^

Fazit:
solche leute sollte man eigentlich immer aus der gruppe kicken und ihnen sagen das sie lehrnen sollen ihre klasse zu spielen wenn sie full oder halb epic sind und keinen schaden machen was anderes ist halt wenn man mit ner gruppe aus der gilde nen twink durch zieht aber ansonsten solche leute kicken weil sie meistens auf alles würfeln


----------



## Kidgun (24. Juli 2009)

gestern war ich mal weider ulduar
wir haben hodir mit 2 dd´s gelegt weil 3 kein movement hatten -.- (war 10er)
ich frost dk dd eigentlich tank daher kein sogutes equip 9k dps tank warn feral dudu und der 2. dd nen mm hunter mit 11k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war irgendwie funny


----------



## gnomgrol (24. Juli 2009)

also ihr sagt alle das es so umöglich wär grupprn mit so wenig dps zu finden( weil keiner so wenig fährt) aber ich spiele alli auf Norgannon und hab in den letzten wochen sehr viele leute gesehen die alle items unter lvl  200 haben aber ulduar gehen wollen. Auch in heros findet man viele von ihnen und sie fahren WIRKLICH nur 800-1200 dps  kann mir das auch net erklären aber es ist leider so... 
 vll ebay chars?^^


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> LOL, was´n Käse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Digga hab ich gesagt alle ?! 
Ich sagt lediglich die meisten spieler die unter Ihren fähigkeiten spielen die ICH kenn sind meist etwas älter damit meine ich net 30 sonder an die 45 bis 55.
Und es kann gut sein das auf jeden Server es ein paar leute gibt.
Meine fresse wie hier alles gleich gepusht wird.
Habe das gefühle manche hier lesen nur die ersten 3 zeilen ^^


----------



## Terranen (24. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, wenn man DPS fährt braucht man den Char nicht zu verstehen. OK, das da mal was in die Hose geht ist völlig normal, hat wahrscheinlich nur mal auf die Falsche Taste gekloppt, aber solange die DPS stimmt ist das egal. Viele Spieler sind halt überfordert, wenn sie mehr als eine Taste drücken müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry, aber was is n des für ne Aussage? 

Mit der Einstellung kannst vieleicht no solo PvP spielen und des wars dann


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Faei, vlt beherschst du deine klasse, aber mach verdammt nochmal absaetze, beistriche usw!! das ist ja noch schlimmer als bei mir-.-


----------



## Sibanti (24. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Jemand der viel dps macht versteht seinen Char um einiges besser als solche lowgimps ... Mehr dps = mehr Klassenverständniss so einfach . Jeder de4r was anderes sagt ist ein bob und will sich seine low dps gut reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Quatsch, man bekommt eine Skillung im Internet vorgesetzt, ebenfalls eine Rotation. Es wird vorgegeben welche Attribute wichtig sind. Wo braucht man den Char, den man steuert, da noch zu verstehen? Movement, lol, das heist, man darf nicht stehenbleiben wenn z.B. der Boden plötzlich anders aussieht oder man sollte nicht vor einem Feuer/Gift speienden Monster stehenbleiben. 

Also man braucht nur wissen wo die Vorgaben im Netz zu finden sind und das ist alles.


----------



## Terranen (24. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Quatsch, man bekommt eine Skillung im Internet vorgesetzt, ebenfalls eine Rotation. Es wird vorgegeben welche Attribute wichtig sind. Wo braucht man den Char, den man steuert, da noch zu verstehen? Movement, lol, das heist, man darf nicht stehenbleiben wenn z.B. der Boden plötzlich anders aussieht oder man sollte nicht vor einem Feuer/Gift speienden Monster stehenbleiben.
> 
> Also man braucht nur wissen wo die Vorgaben im Netz zu finden sind und das ist alles.




Hm,  des macht dann noch Spaß?


----------



## Faei (24. Juli 2009)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Meine Priesterin die ist seit lv10 Holy ist, ging mal mit Lv70 nach Burg Utgarde als Shadow und fuhr 850dps. Equip Blau und Set vom weissen Heiler.
> Als Meucheln Schurke mit lv73 in Violette festung über 1200dps. Equip Nordend Blau und Grün.
> 
> Was haben eigentlich 80er die sowenig schaden machen für eine ausrede?
> ...




naja allgemein wenn du keinen 80er hast warum redest du dann über sowas schon ma dran gedacht das man mit lvl 80 mehr hit braucht und die bosse mehr rüssi haben allgemein was mehr durchhalten als die bobs in den normalen inis die schon umfallen wenn man sie nur schief angickt aslo wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten


----------



## Faei (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> xD Als meine Eule blau Equipped war, kam ich auf 2,6k BossDPS. Es gibt echt Menschen, die einfach nur irgendwelche schlechten Offlinegames zockn sollen.. ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Ps: Mitlerweile ist meine Eule vol U25 equipped und ich fahre in Heros beim Trash so circa 3k-8k DPS, meistens muss ich nur 3 Casts machen und die Trashmobs liegen im Dreck und je nachdem wie man krittet, ihr wisst ja wie das is. Bei Heroicbossen fahre ich so 6,5k-7k DPS. Naxx25 ging ich schon 3 Monate nichtmehr, von daher weiss ich nicht, wieviel ich dort fahre. In Ulduar fahre ich so 4,5k-5,5k DPS, geht leider von 6,5k nach ca 30 sek runter, weil ich mich bewegen muss oder Battlerezzen muss... >.<



schon klar kleiner in deiner eigenen kleinen traumwelt vllt aber in WoW bestimmt nicht ich weiss zwar nicht was du für pillen geschuckt hast aber naja  beim trash warst ja schon mal naxx im spinnen wing da die erstemobgrp soll ich dir mal was sagen da faren manche leute 9k ist das nicht sensationel ne ist es nicht und du machst auch nicht in heros so viel schaden ich hab schon einige sehr gute leute gesehen die wirklich was drauf haben ein pala z.b der geht auch ulduar 25 und der farmt nicht soviel dmg und wenn du jetzt sagst dann kann der einfach seine klasse nicht spielen weisst du was ich dir da sagte ok du bob zeig mit ein video von dir wo man den dmg ganz genau sehen kann ach nein das geht ja nicht weil du nur angeben wolltest damit deine genitalien größer werden aber muss dich enttäuschen dmg machen hilft bei sowas nicht


----------



## heyhey (24. Juli 2009)

zu den trash dps wer mit sowas angibt l2p wobei ich auch auf 63k tash dps in naxx kommen kann mit den 3 spinnengruppen auf einmal und allen cds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FoKém baby


----------



## Schnatti (24. Juli 2009)

Uld Trash 8k, ganz süss. Unser Schurke fährt da 25k (an der Stelle vor Hodir) ..na und? Beim Boss ist ein Hexer vorne. Wenn ich Random gehe, dann erwarte ich shcon ein gewisses Können von den Leuten ABER Hero mit 1,5 Dps is doch ok. Solange die Mobs fallen und ich keine 3h dadrin rumeier. Was mich eher aufregt sind
* Stoffdds die pullen müssen
* DKs die mit Todesgriff die Mobs vom Tank nehmen 
* Tanks die nicht auf Heilermana warten
* Krümel die nicht buffen
uuuuuuund
* elendige Rumnörgeltanten/onkel die nichts beseres zu tun haben als ständig ihrn virtuellen Dingeldings zu posten, über andere herziehen, erwähnen was der Main alles für dolle Sachen hat und so weiter und sofort. 

Solange die Leute am hitcap sind, ihren Char einigermassen beherrschen und IHRE ELENDEN PULLFINGER von den Mobs lassen bin ich meistens zufrieden.


----------



## Milivoje (24. Juli 2009)

Drehen wir doch mal den SPieß um: Wenn ich Rnd als DD in ne Hero gehe, halten einige Tanks meine aggro nicht.


----------



## LordKante (24. Juli 2009)

Full Epic heißt doch heute schon lange nicht mehr das man es drauf hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Drehen wir doch mal den SPieß um: Wenn ich Rnd als DD in ne Hero gehe, halten einige Tanks meine aggro nicht.



tjo, dann installier dir halt mal omen oder lass dich rezzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern ema25 meinte auch wieder nen dd vor archa "das is nur freeloot GOGOOGOG" und pullt -.-
war noch gar kein heiler da (die warn noch ema) najo, den puller sterben lassen (sitzend natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) boss übernommen , dann waren auch die heiler da, und das freeloot eingesammelt


----------



## Kaobaan (24. Juli 2009)

LordKante schrieb:


> Full Epic heißt doch heute schon lange nicht mehr das man es drauf hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und mit dem neuen Patch schon gar nicht. Eppixe in 5'er nonheros wenn ich bei der Buffedshow richtig aufgepasst habe.


----------



## pmolurus (24. Juli 2009)

also solche leute gibts bei mir auf dem server auch ohne ende. 80% davon sind Dk´s -.-
traurig wenn man bedenkt das mein lv 70 jäger schon 1,5k macht oO


----------



## Thal23 (24. Juli 2009)

die antwort auf die große frage hier is doch ganz simple..

TREFFERWERTUNG!!!

Schadensformeln mit Patch 3.1
Mit Patch 3.1 zählen nun die folgenden Werte bei der Berechnung der Pseudopower

* 1 Zauberschaden = 1 PP
* 1 Intelligenz = 0.21 PP
* 1 Wille = 0.21 PP
* 1 kritische Trefferwertung = 0.71 PP
* 1 Tempowertung = 0.65 PP
* 1 Trefferwertung = 1.31 PP (wenn das Limit nicht erreicht)

Aus diesen Werten wird dann die so genannte PP (Pseudopower) für Items berechnet um ihre Wertigkeit bestimmen zu können.

PP = 1*Trefferwertung + 0,21*Intelligenz + 0,21*Wille + 0,71*kritische Trefferwertung + 0,65*Tempowertung + 1,31*Trefferwertung

Besonders wenn das Limit von 17% bei der Trefferwertung noch nicht erreicht ist, ergibt sich für Items mit Trefferwertung eine hohe Wertigkeit und Gewichtung.

Quelle: http://www.shadowpriest.com/viewtopic.php?...92&p=158170
abgerufen am 14.04.2009

geschrieben am 14. April 2009 um 16:11 Uhr von Sict 
gespeichert unter Formeln & Castreihenfolge | kommentieren » 

DPS vs. PP
Ich habe bisher sehr oft von PseudoPower (PP) und Damage per Second (DPS) gesprochen, aber nie erklärt worin der Unterschied liegt.
Die Berechnung der PseudoPower (PP) pro Item dient dazu, ein Item von seiner Wertigkeit für eine bestimmte Klasse einzuordnen. Das heißt ein Item mit einer höheren PP ist für den Schattenpriester nützlicher als eines mit einer niedrigen PP. Man darf dabei aber nicht die PP mit der DPS gleichsetzen. Während die PP nur ein rechnerischer Wert zur Ordnungsermittlung ist, ist die DPS ein realer Wert, der von verschiedenen Variablen abhängt.
Wie die PP genau errechnet wird habe ich an anderer Stelle bereits behandelt, hier will ich mich mit der DPS beschäftigen.



Wovon hängt die DPS ab?
Der Schaden pro Sekunde (DPS) hängt von folgenden Werten ab:

Latenz 
Attribute eurer Rüstung 
Verzauberungen 
Sockel 
Flasks / Elixiere 
Buffs 
natürlicher Widerstand 
Diese Faktoren spielen alle ineinander. Sicherlich ist Euch ein aufgefallen, dass die Latenz Einfluß nimmt. Die Meisten werden sich nun fragen wieso. Ganz einfach. Es dauert immer eine Zeit bis ein Befehl von Euch bei Blizzard ankommt und der Zauber oder die Aktion ausgeführt wird. Je schlechter, also höher, eure Latenz ist desto länger dauert dieses. Das bedeutet, würden 2 Schattenpriester mit genau der gleichen Ausrüstung etc. vorhanden sein und die gleichen Aktionen exakt zeitgleich ausführen, die DPS pro Priester wäre unterschiedlich. Der Schattenpriester mit der besseren Latenz wird eine bessere DPS fahren!

so und nicht anders für alle caster dds!!
also um es abzuschließen..

so bitter es auch scheint!!! wenig dps bedeutet nicht nur wenig skill sondern auch falsche zusammenstellung der ausrüstung/




entnommen aus schattenpriester.com


----------



## Milivoje (24. Juli 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> tjo, dann installier dir halt mal omen oder lass dich rezzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Installier dir Omen.. Hab ich. Aber mal von Anfang an:
Ich spiele ne Destro-Hexe. Dementsprechend kann ich ganz gut bursten. Wenn man aber in ner 5er Ini angemessen antanken lässt (bei einigen Tanks, viele wissen ja, was sie tun), ist der Mob tot. Macht dann auch keinen Spaß. Also burste ich drauf los, hoffe, dass der Mob tot ist, bevor ich tot bin und drücke die Daumen, dass der Heiler das SPiel mitmacht.... Da aber die meisten Heros eh ein Witz sind, kann man auch als Stoffi prima Bosse tanken.


----------



## Xydor (24. Juli 2009)

LordKante schrieb:


> Full Epic heißt doch heute schon lange nicht mehr das man es drauf hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Full Epic war noch NIE ein Garant dafür, dass man es "drauf hat" ... R14 konnte jeder Noob mit zuviel Zeit werden, und MC & Co war schon immer so einfach, da konnte man auch gut und gerne 20 Noobs durchschleifen damals ... (was ganz am Anfang unwissentlich und später zu Dmgmeter-Zeiten etc wissentlich in Kauf genommen wurde ... über AQ40 und Naxx40 sag ich nichts in Sachen Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber die brauchte man wohl eher nicht, um nur lila zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Faei schrieb:


> naja allgemein wenn du keinen 80er hast warum redest du dann über sowas schon ma dran gedacht das man mit lvl 80 mehr hit braucht und die bosse mehr rüssi haben allgemein was mehr durchhalten als die bobs in den normalen inis die schon umfallen wenn man sie nur schief angickt aslo wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten


vom falschen fuss aufgestanden?
Achja, betroffene hunde..

du hast wohl keine ahnung wie gross der unterschie ist zwischen 70 oder 80: Ruesstung ist bei bossen laecherlich, und hit...brauchst du nicht VIEL mehr, da die mobs nur 2 lvl hoeher sind.
Ausserdem kann man bei langlebigen mobs besser die rota fahren als bei welchen die beim anschaun sterben


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Installier dir Omen.. Hab ich. Aber mal von Anfang an:
> Ich spiele ne Destro-Hexe. Dementsprechend kann ich ganz gut bursten. Wenn man aber in ner 5er Ini angemessen antanken lässt (bei einigen Tanks, viele wissen ja, was sie tun), ist der Mob tot. Macht dann auch keinen Spaß. Also burste ich drauf los, hoffe, dass der Mob tot ist, bevor ich tot bin und drücke die Daumen, dass der Heiler das SPiel mitmacht.... Da aber die meisten Heros eh ein Witz sind, kann man auch als Stoffi prima Bosse tanken.



dann ist doch alles ok, wenn der tank nicht durchdreht (ich würd dich dann halt einfach "tanken" lassen) aber da es ja alles so easy ist, kannst du dann ja wirklich auch zu ende tanken und wieder wäre doch alles in ordnung.

wo liegt dann dein prob ?


----------



## Trorg (24. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Drehen wir doch mal den SPieß um: Wenn ich Rnd als DD in ne Hero gehe, halten einige Tanks meine aggro nicht.



Dann bist du ein schlechter DD.
Als DD ist es dein Job soviel Schaden rauszudrücken OHNE Aggro zu ziehen, dazu gehört auch sich an den Tank anzupassen.

Als Heiler würde ich dich bei jeder Truppe sterben und auch reinlaufen lassen.
Manche lernen nur durch Schmerzen

Edith sagt:
Ok Ok bevor das aufkommt, es gibt Encounter bei denen es auf DPS ankommt und von Anfang an genuked werden muss, aber das sind keine heroischen 5er Encounter (von denen hier die rede war)


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein schlechter DD.
> Als DD ist es dein Job soviel Sschaden rauszudrücken OHNE Aggro zu ziehen, dazu gehört auch sich an den Tank anzupassen.
> 
> Als Heiler würde ich dich bei jeder Truppe sterben und auch reinlaufen lassen.
> Manche lernen nur durch Schmerzen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (24. Juli 2009)

mensch ich glaub ich hab hier schon meinen senf beigetan (ugs)
aber da hier ja alles beliebig ist und ihr nach 1 seite eh den inhalt vergessen habt:

voll epic =/= skill ; dennoch suchen 80% über equip für das kara von wolk nach equip aus (2x 2.2k rest zwischen 1.1k-1.8k an schaden reicht aus für naxx10, wer was anderes sagt, hat kein skill, um mal in eure sprache zu bleiben!)
max dps=/=skill ; dennoch suchen 80% über dps ihre Gruppen zusammen

so nur was ist skill, und genau da liegt der hase begraben
um skill zu erkennen, bedarf es einem gewissen vertrauensvorschuss (den können aber nur die wenigsten geben aus mangelnde erfahrung im umgang mit menschen) ergo man depersonalisiert es auf dps und equip - alle denen es verwehrt ist sich ein eigenständiges bild der lage zu machen, werden nun wie lemminge versuchen diese 2 punkte, einer leistungsgesellschaft würdig, zu erfüllen. was bleibt da auf der strecke - lernen wie sein char funzt, movement, ein auge für die gesamte kampfhandlung etc ... ende des liedes 
10 hochgepimpte superhelden mit 4k dps jagen in 2h durch naxx - dauert es 3h wird gemeckert gejammert ... da pullt dann der imba roxxor jäger weils ihm zu lange dauert ... PBL - pullen ballern looten - ein kurzfrisitger spass --- verirrt sich dann einer der superhelden in einen normalen raid .. ist er zwar def. 1. im aua machen ... jedoch kann man davon ausgehen das sein gemeckere über das tempo/equip/schaden die anwesenden verunsichern wird etc, ...
also wird der jäger ab dem zeitpunkt darauf achten das ein naxx10 kara raid nur noch aus imba roxxor t8 leuten besteht (sprachliches mittel, aufpassen liebe flamer)... 
es geht bei meinem pamphlet nicht um die raidgilden - den ist es meist bewusst, dass es twinks gibt mit 1k die nach einem karanaxx raid mit 3k dps nachhause gehen und beim nächsten raid die gruppe besser unterstützen kann aber das bedarf einer gewissen inneren ruhe  .) 
der rest ist einfach nur opfer einer leistungsgesellschaft, die sich selbst totrennen wird, sich sozusagen im eigenen konsum ersäufen. (sieht man an diversen Threads - im Wahn nach besten dps werten equipmentstand etc ohne bezug zu den dingen noch zu haben)
nun könnte man sich darüber in wow aufregen aber wozu, das prob liegt nicht in wow ...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Jemand der viel dps macht versteht seinen Char um einiges besser als solche lowgimps ... Mehr dps = mehr Klassenverständniss so einfach . Jeder de4r was anderes sagt ist ein bob und will sich seine low dps gut reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weiß zwar nicht genau, was ein "bob" ist (man muß in meinem Alter nicht mehr jeden begriff lernen) und ob Du MICH mit "lowgimp" meinst, aber wenn ein DPS-Hecht zu DOOF ist zu merken, daß er mit "Sternenregen" eine 2te Gruppe pulled, dann kann er einfach seinen Char NICHT verstehen!!! btw: er hat sein ganzes Equip von PvP und dem AH!!! und wenn dann alles mit Crit und ZM verzaubert ist, hat dies IMMER NOCH NICHTS mit "mehr Klassenverstädnis" zu tun! BASTA!  (wer ist hier nun der Bob?? ^^ )

und "l2p" hab ich vor, denn a) bin ich noch nicht lange 80, b) viel zu selten online in den letzten Wochen (es gibt ja noch RL bei mir) um viele Hero-Runs zu haben und c) ist meine DPS auf den gesamten Ini-Run bezogen gewesen, nicht auf einen Boss

Peace


----------



## Milivoje (24. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein schlechter DD.
> Als DD ist es dein Job soviel Schaden rauszudrücken OHNE Aggro zu ziehen, dazu gehört auch sich an den Tank anzupassen.
> 
> Als Heiler würde ich dich bei jeder Truppe sterben und auch reinlaufen lassen.
> ...



1. "Suchen DD mit min 2,5k DPS für ....."
Wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten..... Ich weiss schon recht gut, bei welchem Encouter man mal overnuken darf. 

2. Worauf ich hinaus wollte:
Die ganze Diskussion hier bringt doch nix. Genauso wie es schlechte DDs gibt, gibt es auch lausige Heiler und miserable Tanks. Schlechte Heiler fallen 5er Heros kaum noch auf, weil die Gegner zu schnell fallen, die Tanks zuwenig Schaden bekommen und die DDs mehr HP haben als noch vor 9 monaten.....
Es ist mir vollkommen egal, wieviel DPS jemand macht. Wenn der Boss liegt, ist doch alles gut. Wenn derjenige dann vielleicht noch einen nett gemeinten Ratschlag annimmt, haben doch alle was davon.


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

pmolurus schrieb:


> also solche leute gibts bei mir auf dem server auch ohne ende. 80% davon sind Dk´s -.-
> traurig wenn man bedenkt das mein lv 70 jäger schon 1,5k macht oO




häää? wie geht das 

der dk ist doch so op das man ihn in grund und boden nerfen soll wie können dann 80% der dk 

solche noobs sein ?

versteh ich nicht mal sind die zu op und sollten  gelöscht werden weil die so "mächtig" sind 

wie kann man mit einem dk nicht seine 6k dps facerollen ?


----------



## Noriel (24. Juli 2009)

Naja PvP Eqiup ist bei mir meistens das Problem, mit ausdauer und Abhärtung macht man halt nich viel schaden. Sind miestens PvP-eqiupte DK#s die da mit 800-1,1k dps rumgimpen


----------



## zergerus (24. Juli 2009)

als blau equipter ele 2k dps? das will ich sehen


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

genau, schlechte dks wasn das, schaffen die noobs keine 9 k dps? Lol, nichtmal facerollen koennen die


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Juli 2009)

Heute war ich mit ner random-guppe in ulduar...     

full epic ulduar equipter rogue fährt 1.3k dps....

da fass ich mir nurnoch an kopf wenn ich mit meinem blut geskillten dk daneben stehe und da fast das doppelte rein haue.....


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

@baumthekaito

normal lässt sich nicht ändern es gibt überall welche die 0 ahnung haben oder ihren chara bei ebay gekauft haben ....



dragon1 schrieb:


> genau, schlechte dks wasn das, schaffen die noobs keine 9 k dps? Lol, nichtmal facerollen koennen die




gemau als dk unter 1k dps :/ der jenige sollte am besten dk löschen und mit wow aufhören unfassbar das sowas machbar ist ...


vielleicht ist es aber auch ein fall für galileo mystery


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> @baumthekaito
> 
> normal lässt sich nicht ändern es gibt überall welche die 0 ahnung haben oder ihren chara bei ebay gekauft haben ....
> 
> ...



Ja nur irgendwie regts mich auf das ich da als dk neben stehe 2.5k dps fahre und dazu noch teilweise blaues equip hab und nur so aus spaß mit genommen wurde... war mein erstes mal in ulduar und hatte bis her nur nax equip und halt teilweise blau...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

equip ohne skill: Fail
skill ohne equip: Guter Anfang
Skill+Eq= Win


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Juli 2009)

Da is was wares dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (24. Juli 2009)

ich mache mit meiner mage 8k DPS. und das IMMER!!!!
egal ob hc oder raid ... die 8k sind untergrenze. ich will 
ja nicht mit den dicken zahlen angeben, aber das will mal
gesagt sein.

ne, mal im ernst.
was mich viiiiiel mehr aufregt ist dieses ständige DPS-vergleiche.
ich krig immer zuviel wenn ich beim suchen nach einer gruppe 
nach meinen dps gefragt werde. meine frage dann immer zurück:
"was willste wissen? untergrenze nomalbuffed hc oder obergrenze 
komplettbuffed raid? welcher boss? gesamtschaden und support 
ist unwichtig? "
ich finde die gute alte variante, leute mit denen man schlechte 
erfahrungen macht auf igno zu setzen, viel besser.
ich muss immer dann an den t7,5 mage denken der mich am 
anfang von naxx 25 wegen meiner ausrüstung meint anmachen zu 
müssen. tja, und dann hatte er probleme mir mit dem dmg-output zu folgen.

mfg


----------



## __FL3X (24. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort ist *Skill *


Entweder man kanns oder man ist dabei es zu lernen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?
> 
> btw: ernstgemeinte Frage...


Es liegt an deinem andauernden Schielen aufs Addon für Dämätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die einzigen brauchbaren Werte bekommste darüber beim Kloppen auf ne Puppe in den Hauptstädten.
Ich wiederhole mich, wenn ich auf die momentane Ünfähigkeit der Kommunity weitgehend soziologisch konstruktiv zu agieren hinweise.


----------



## onkeltim (24. Juli 2009)

Naja, zum Glück ist mir sowas in der Form noch nicht passiert........

Und wenn einer mal Probleme hat, dann wärs ja auch mal nicht schlecht ihm vllt. ein paar Tips
zu geben (Leute, die evtl. die gleich Klasse spielen).

Muss ja nicht jeder gleich ein Non-Plus-Ultra-Ichbinderbeste-8kDPS-SuperPro Spieler sein, oder ?

Ich hatte mal ne Gruppe da ham die Leute nichtmal den Anstand gehabt was zu sagen, der 1.5k Mage wurde gekickt und darauf hin einfach
ne neue Gruppe gemacht, naja ohne mich....auf sowas kann ich garnicht.


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit ner random-guppe in ulduar...
> 
> full epic ulduar equipter rogue fährt 1.3k dps....
> 
> da fass ich mir nurnoch an kopf wenn ich mit meinem blut geskillten dk daneben stehe und da fast das doppelte rein haue.....




Glaub ich dir kein Wort ! 
Sry entweder Screen oder nix.
Man muss als Schurke nur SS drücken und geht über 1k das ist 1Taste 
Und Uldu Schurke sollte das fast im Autohit schon machen also erzähl hier doch keine Storys nur um dabei gewesen zu sein !


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

doch möglich sofern keine gifte auf der waffe sind und man kein dnd hat ^^


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Juli 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir kein Wort !
> Sry entweder Screen oder nix.
> Man muss als Schurke nur SS drücken und geht über 1k das ist 1Taste
> Und Uldu Schurke sollte das fast im Autohit schon machen also erzähl hier doch keine Storys nur um dabei gewesen zu sein !




Mach ich von jedem mist nen screen oda was?...

Er war ulduar equipt und hat 1.3 manchma 1.5k geschoben....

flame mich nich nur um dabei gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Orker (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mit MM 1,8k gefahren.. ^^
und surivor komm ich auf 1,2-1,9k (je nachdem wie  die leitung grad ist und ob mein Rechner wieda mal FPS probleme aufweist)

und hab auch nur ähm 4 Epic sachen rest blau uns 3 teile unter Itemlvl 200 (175-185) sonst epic und rar Itemlvl 200.


Aber ab und zu kommts wirklich aufn computer an.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (24. Juli 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> 800 dps schaffste ja mit nem grün eq 70er.
> ja das schaff ich mit meinem 70er grünen Hunter^^



Mage packt auf 80 NACKT min. 1.200 dps!
Schande über die Leute die so wenig dps fahren. Zudem man dann echt meinen könnte die Leute hauen nur mit Autohit drauf!


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Der Thread exisitert immer noch? >.>


----------



## Seedian (24. Juli 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Mach ich von jedem mist nen screen oda was?...
> 
> Er war ulduar equipt und hat 1.3 manchma 1.5k geschoben....
> 
> flame mich nich nur um dabei gewesen zu sein!



Muss ich nicht bin schon länger dabei ^^
Dann stand er halt mit Autohit da und war was essen weil ihn Uldu ankotzt bei den easymode Bossen ganz einfach.
Jop und alle nur mit den Giften sollte das nur mit dranstellen locker klappen.
Weißt du Recount da kann man sich eine Detail liste einblenden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da darfst du dann bei solchen leuten nachschauen was sie so gemacht haben.


----------



## Bobby Ross (24. Juli 2009)

ich hat letzens auch nen pala bei ema der hat 1,1k dps gefahrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helto (24. Juli 2009)

Orker schrieb:


> Ich hab mit MM 1,8k gefahren.. ^^
> und surivor komm ich auf 1,2-1,9k (je nachdem wie  die leitung grad ist und ob mein Rechner wieda mal FPS probleme aufweist)
> 
> und hab auch nur ähm 4 Epic sachen rest blau uns 3 teile unter Itemlvl 200 (175-185) sonst epic und rar Itemlvl 200.
> ...



hunter unter 3k dps -> geh lieber rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ca 3k dps fährt man mit gut enchantetem quest eq mit 1,2 200er epics als hunter ohne probleme

aber allein die tatsache, dass du mit dem eq mm spielst, disqualifiziert dich schon


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Ne an mir liegt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




.... ja genau ... in ner 5er Hero scheitern, weil 4k dps der Gruppe nicht reicht. Bin eher das Gegenteil von nen Profi und habe mit 3 x 80ern einiges an Heros gemacht und bin wirklich mit ner Gruppe noch nie an der dps gescheitert.
Die wichtigsten Positionen sind meiner Erfahrung nach Tank und Heal, wenn die wissen was sie tun, ist der Rest so ziemlich egal. Ab und an kommt es auf Geschicklichkeit an, aber mir ist kein Boss in einer 5er bekannt, der nen Counter hat und in Enrage geht oder so. 
Also selbst 2 DDs mit 800 dps verlänger nur die Zeit etwas, solange der Heiler Mana hat, ist das sch..egal.


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

wegen 800 dpsler sollen sich die heiler / tanks mehr anstrengen ? sorry aber unverständlich für mich heiler tanks haben eh schon ne schwere aufgabe und dann noch wegen 

jemanden die es nicht auf die reihe bekommen normale 1,5-1,8k dps zu machen ...

ich hab 3 charas auf lvl 80 hochgelevelt bei jeden von denen war es kein problem mit 80er quest eq über 1,5k zu kommen 

selbst nackt (nur waffe) mach ich mit meinem chara gute 1,2k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (24. Juli 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> .... ja genau ... in ner 5er Hero scheitern, weil 4k dps der Gruppe nicht reicht. Bin eher das Gegenteil von nen Profi und habe mit 3 x 80ern einiges an Heros gemacht und bin wirklich mit ner Gruppe noch nie an der dps gescheitert.
> Die wichtigsten Positionen sind meiner Erfahrung nach Tank und Heal, wenn die wissen was sie tun, ist der Rest so ziemlich egal. Ab und an kommt es auf Geschicklichkeit an, aber mir ist kein Boss in einer 5er bekannt, der nen Counter hat und in Enrage geht oder so.
> Also selbst 2 DDs mit 800 dps verlänger nur die Zeit etwas, solange der Heiler Mana hat, ist das sch..egal.



wer unter 4k dps in ulduar fährt kann dierekt gekickt werden die ganzen gimps sollen mal lieber skill lernen


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. Juli 2009)

jo suckt schon sowas... noch geiler find ich ja 900 dps mages mit 70er epics... und wenn man die dadrauf anspricht kommt sowas wie "epics sind ja wohl besser als der grüne oder blaue crap" *hust hust*... ist das selbe wie bei tbc nur noch booniger...

aber den schurken muss ich jetzt mal verteidigen... wurde auch in hero inis immer gemobt wegen low dmg^^ schurken (combat auf jeden fall, multi kp) sind auf 80 sehr eq abhängig. da geht manchmal nicht mehr als 800 oder 1000 dps. das kommt erst später. aber jede andere klasse (vielleicht noch warri... nie gespielt) sollte mehr dmg machen^^


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (24. Juli 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> jo suckt schon sowas... noch geiler find ich ja 900 dps mages mit 70er epics... und wenn man die dadrauf anspricht kommt sowas wie "epics sind ja wohl besser als der grüne oder blaue crap" *hust hust*... ist das selbe wie bei tbc nur noch booniger...
> 
> aber den schurken muss ich jetzt mal verteidigen... wurde auch in hero inis immer gemobt wegen low dmg^^ schurken (combat auf jeden fall, multi kp) sind auf 80 sehr eq abhängig. da geht manchmal nicht mehr als 800 oder 1000 dps. das kommt erst später. aber jede andere klasse (vielleicht noch warri... nie gespielt) sollte mehr dmg machen^^



EY 800 oder 1000 dps ist ja echt mal ein witz du hast kein plan von schurke spiel lieber dunkelritter


----------



## sku (24. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx


 wage ich auch zu bezweifeln


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

> aber den schurken muss ich jetzt mal verteidigen... wurde auch in hero inis immer gemobt wegen low dmg^^ schurken (combat auf jeden fall, multi kp) sind auf 80 sehr eq abhängig. da geht manchmal nicht mehr als 800 oder 1000 dps. das kommt erst später. aber jede andere klasse (vielleicht noch warri... nie gespielt) sollte mehr dmg machen^^



mit ulduar eq ?

brauch man t9 um anständig dmg zu machen ?

glaub eher nicht unsere schurken schaffens ja auch mit ulduar eq


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir kein Wort !
> Sry entweder Screen oder nix.
> Man muss als Schurke nur SS drücken und geht über 1k das ist 1Taste
> Und Uldu Schurke sollte das fast im Autohit schon machen also erzähl hier doch keine Storys nur um dabei gewesen zu sein !


ne, das war sicher einer der 1. vielzuschnelle waffe in Mh verwendet, 2 falsche gifte used 3. kein snd daueraktiv hatte



und wieder mal ein post richtung 
Wenn tank und heal gut sind...
meint ihr nicht das das assozial ist, dass 2 leute, die sowieso mehr sich anstrengen muessen als ihr, noch eure aufgabe uebernehmen? Weil ihr zu faul seid, stickies zu lesen oder zumindestens auf einer puppe eure eigene rota zu lernen?


@ vorposter:
Du hast NICHT recht.
ein schurke hat die groesste abhaengigkeit vom eq, er skallier viel besser, wk und treff sind bei ihm viel wichtiger.

ein paar meiner pers. richtwerte:

frisch 80: 1k dps
mit gecraftetm gear warens auf einmal 1.4
sobald ich voll hero eq war warens 2.2k...
und mit ulduar kommen sie so langsam aber sicher richtung platz 1 dds


achja: Imba RoXXoR Schurke, wir haben dich auch lieb *knuddel*


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> EY 800 oder 1000 dps ist ja echt mal ein witz du hast kein plan von schurke spiel lieber dunkelritter




ich zitiere mal



pmolurus schrieb:


> also solche leute gibts bei mir auf dem server auch ohne ende. 80% davon sind Dk´s -.-
> traurig wenn man bedenkt das mein lv 70 jäger schon 1,5k macht oO





wiederspricht sich oder ??


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Imba RoXXoR Schurke ist son typ, der geniale Flames macht. ich muss jedes mal lachen, denn er erfuellt immer wieder klischees


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> wer unter 4k dps in ulduar fährt kann dierekt gekickt werden die ganzen gimps sollen mal lieber skill lernen




Und was lieber RoxxorImba@@@ hatte mein Beitrag, den Du liebenswerter Weise auch noch zitierst, mit Ulduar zu tun?
Der TE beschwerte sich über mangelnde dps in 5er heros ... und in meinem Betrag war dieser Zusammenhang mehrfach betont worden.

Vllt. doch erst Lesen und dann Posten??


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Juli 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Und was lieber RoxxorImba@@@ hatte mein Beitrag, den Du liebenswerter Weise auch noch zitierst, mit Ulduar zu tun?
> Der TE beschwerte sich über mangelnde dps in 5er heros ... und in meinem Betrag war dieser Zusammenhang mehrfach betont worden.
> 
> Vllt. doch erst Lesen und dann Posten??



keine gedanken machen, imbaroxx ist nur zu unserer belustigung hier .-)


----------



## Daytonaman (24. Juli 2009)

LVL55Acc schrieb:


> Hat einer einen account für mich? Mindestens lvl 55... ich wurde vom freund gehackt ... der hat alle meine chars gelöscht und ich möchte nich wieder von lvl 1 anfangen... schreibt mir einfach ne pm ;D




Hi,

wenn es mein Freund gewesen wäre, dann würde er nun im RL ein Episches Blaues Auge haben


----------



## Dranke (24. Juli 2009)

ROxx Frisst die BoxX so Imba wIe Er KoTzT^^
Falsches Thema Roxx
---------------------------
ich schriebe nur zum TE SKILLUNG!!! lvl 10er macht ja 600 DPS wen er glück hat^^


----------



## rushrage (24. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> leute die mit voll epischer ausrüstung 2k oder 2,5k fahren, haben keine ahnung von ihrer klasse. unter 1k mit ulduar equip? glaube ich nicht...sry du hast es bestimmt mit uldaman equip verwechselt



nein hat er nicht, selbiges auch schon erlebt.

manchmal denke ich mir auch dass der kleine bruder o.ä. ab und zu mal spielen darf..


----------



## Trixan (24. Juli 2009)

erst letztens azjol hero, einen dk dabei der full blau war und 600dps gefahren ist Oo ein anderer dk dabei der hatte 750 dps beides blut dds. als ich denen erklären wollte dass sie mindesten 1.5k machen können da ich mit dem questzeug mit meinem dk auf 70 schon 1-1.2k gefahren bin wurd ich dauergeflammet Oo. zum glück war ich der tank ^^ 2 dds weniger schnell 2 neue geladen instanz ohne probs gecleart.


ich empfehle das addon doiknowyou sehr praktisch für solche leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (24. Juli 2009)

Also so langsam glaub ich ihr vereiert mich...

Mein 70er Twink (Shadow) macht 1k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeigt mir mal Webstates sonts glaub ich euch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (24. Juli 2009)

Also, wenn ich DD's sehe die voll episch ausgestattet sind und "nur" 800 DPS fahren, kneifen sich meine Arschbacken so fest zusammen, dass ich da am nächsten Morgen mehr blaue Flecke habe, als die DD's DPS.

Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass WoW einfach immer mehr Casuallike wird. Und immer und immer mehr bestätigt sich mein Verdacht.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (24. Juli 2009)

*Oh man das passt einfach, gestern in Ulduar ein full t7,5 equipter Ele-schamane der durchgehend maximal nur 1,4k dps gemacht hat, unter dem tank.*
Wie geht sowas?
Ich habe selbst einen Ele-Schami auf der 200er equiplevelstufe (naxx 10er usw) und mache mindestens 3k unbuffed an Bossen!


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> 5k DPS in einer hero? screen plx



ich habs getestet in hdz4 sehr interessant finde ich

wer screen haben will pn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn man Full-Epic equippt ist und nur 800 bis 1000 DPS fährt, dann macht man definitiv was falsch. Normal braucht man ja nur seinen Char direkt an den Gegner stellen und nix drücken und er schafft schon mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im ernst: Das Problem ist einfach, dass es vielen zu leicht gemacht wird. Dadurch wird sich nicht mehr mit der Klasse beschäftigt. Ich lese mich z.B. fast täglich durch irgendwelche Foren und schaue, was ich an meinem Char weiter optimieren kann. Sockele um, probiere verschiedene Food und Tränke aus und teste an den Puppen, wie sich das auf meine DPS auswirkt. Ich glaube soviel Mühe machen sich sicher die Wenigsten. *gg*


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> ich habs getestet in hdz4 sehr interessant finde ich
> 
> wer screen haben will pn
> 
> ...



mag keiner test ergebnis sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich extra für euch 30m meiner zeit geopfert und ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (24. Juli 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man Full-Epic equippt ist und nur 800 bis 1000 DPS fährt, dann macht man definitiv was falsch. Normal braucht man ja nur seinen Char direkt an den Gegner stellen und nix drücken und er schafft schon mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wat soll ich denn lesen ich schau was top gilde für skillung hat und in die klassentreffen forum und dannBÄM hau iich die dicken CRITS raus als wenn man jede tag nachschauen muss ich frag meinen kumpel der hat 5 80er und der kennt sich aus besser wie andere


----------



## Bremgor (24. Juli 2009)

Also wie das mit unter 1k Dps geht weiß ich auch net. Ich bin ein nicht so erfahrener mage mit blauem equip und ein paar epics, die man sich an weniger als einer hand abzählen kann. Trotzdem fahre ich in raids ca 2k dps. (tipp für alle die sich fragen wie das geht: Trinkets benutzen^^(ja, dieser Satz war nicht ernst gemeint)).


----------



## Varitu (24. Juli 2009)

Kur und kanpp: Ja schon oft solche DD´s erlebt. 
Persönlich gebe ich in der Gruppensuche nie meine DPS an sondern: Skillung, Zaubermacht, Crit, Hit (bei meinem Hexer)
Das sollte zumindest reichen um einzuschätzen was man in de rGruppe bringt (ohne Hit nix mit DPS im Raid)

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Teradas (24. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Imba RoXXoR Schurke ist son typ, der geniale Flames macht. ich muss jedes mal lachen, denn er erfuellt immer wieder klischees


Gut,dass ich kein Klischee Mensch bin,und nicht so wirklich daran glaube.
Spielt aber auch keine Rolle.

Zum Thema:
Ja,dass ist mir leider auch schon auf aufgefallen.
Hero sollte man schon 1,6k+ machen,was ich mit meinem Magier ehrlich gesagt auch nur ein kleines bisschen überschreite( 1800 Dps).
Trotzdem wurde ich z.B. schon mit Naxx 10er genommen,mit 2k (da Raidbuffed)hat es keinen gestört,obwohl ich sonst immer im /2 oder /4 channel lese:
Suchen noch XXX für Naxx 10er  2,5k + equipcheck dalaran....
Sowas hasse ich.
So,zurück zu meinem Naxxrun.
Also standen wir dann vor Flickwerk.
Erster war(nach Flickwerk.Ja,es gab ein Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)ein Jäger mit 3,5k,der war aber auch super equipt und so.
Ich 2ter mit 2,1k dps,darunter dann 1,4k(Ein Tank)
Und der rest DD's (!) war auf 900-1200 dabei...


----------



## Rietze (24. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur 5k ? oO
Da geht mehr !

btt:  *ironie* Es liegt an der Allianz... *ironie*


----------



## Rirrindor (24. Juli 2009)

Es gibt halt viele Leute die entweder zu dumm oder zu faul sind mehr als eine taste zu benutzen.

Das folgende Beispiel habe ich selbst mit erlebt:

Vio heroic

Tank:ich(full epic)

heiler: pala(freund von mir, auch full epic)

dds: 2 Eulen equip blau bis naxx25 und ein retri grün bis blau

Dmgmeter sah circa so aus:

Retri 1,9k dps,ich ca. 1,2k dps und dan die beiden Eulen, ca. 600dps.

Nach dem dritten mal fragen, warum sie denn so wenig Schaden machen, fragt mich der eine, was er sonst noch für Attacken einsetzen soll bis auf Moonfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Juli 2009)

dps ist nur ein wert der nichts aussagt 
du stehst 30 minuten afk in der ini rum auf follow und hin und wieder bäm 10k iwas crit und dann wieder afk = 5k dps = nice
n totaler kacknoob der sich aber anstrengt und durchgehen 1k fährt ist wohl 1000 ma mehr wert ^^


----------



## advanced08 (24. Juli 2009)

und wieder mal werden overall dps gemessen ...

die interessanten werte sind NUR BOSS DPS

und da geht das nicht so leicht wie du sagst !


@Rietze es ist möglich diesen wert bei einem boss zu schaffen !


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> wer unter 4k dps in ulduar fährt kann dierekt gekickt werden die ganzen gimps sollen mal lieber skill lernen


Schon mal was von "Tanks" und "Healern" Gehört???


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> genau, schlechte dks wasn das, schaffen die noobs keine 9 k dps? Lol, nichtmal facerollen koennen die


Genau, Solche Nuubs! Schurken, Magier und alle anderen "Reinen-DPS"-Klassen fahren ja Nackt, OOM, AFK und Mitm Rücken zum Boss 'OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAND!!!1111' DPS!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr immer mit euern DPS Wahn umglaublich.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (24. Juli 2009)

Ninjutsu83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich das ich das mimimimi ding nie verstehen werde? Oder ist es einfach nur nicht lustig? naja egal:-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

Das is mimimi


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2009)

ich find die discussion net so toll. ich fahr mit meinem arkanmage auf lvl 74 880dps und das reicht.ud die komsichen leute die dann ankommen öhh blablabla du hast scheiss equip, was machste soweing dps? blablabla...SCHONMAL WAS VON DOT GEHÖRT?!?!?! und dann ham die selbst full grün equip und meinen rumzumeckern.


----------



## Rietze (25. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> @Rietze es ist möglich diesen wert bei einem boss zu schaffen !


Naja Trash schaffste mit Sternenregen und Hurrikan mehr als 5k^^ 
Und Bossdmg bei Eulen hängt vom Equip und Critluck aus, aber 2k schafft man eig wenn man seine Klasse zocken kann^^


----------



## Redryujin (25. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Raidskillung muss ich sagen; 

ich skille was mir gefällt und nicht irgendwelche nachgemachten raidskillungen. Auch wenn dann meine DPS darunter leidet. Solange ich spass mit dem char habe ist es mir recht. Ulduar war ich zwar noch nie drin und muss ich nicht unbedingt rein.

Übrigens mit Tränken und Bufffood kann man die Skillung wieder ausgleichen. 

Hab sowieso was besseres in WoW endeckt was mir mehr spass macht, dadurch fällt auch das raiden weg.


----------



## Malagana (25. Juli 2009)

Was ist der DPS- Wert denn wert?
Mit meinem Hexer (2 T8,5 Teile) hab ich z.B. in Naxx an Trashgruppen bis zu 13k. Geb ich das jetzt an wenn ich gefragt werd? Oder die 2k an nem Boss mit Movement? oder ein Mittelwert?
Letztendlich kommts doch drauf an, zu wissen, was man wann tut und vor allem wie.
Freilich kann ich mir die Skillung irgendwo abgucken, aber was nutzt das, wenn ich die Klasse nicht beherrsche?


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> wer unter 4k dps in ulduar fährt kann dierekt gekickt werden die ganzen gimps sollen mal lieber skill lernen



Bei uns fahrt im 10er keiner über 4k und wir haben die T-Bosse sogut wie alle gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lern mal lieber Umgang und Ausdrucksweiße!


----------



## Severos (25. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hm, fahr mit meiner 70er Schurkin 1600 DPS, mit meiner 80er Eule 5k DPS.
> Sofern ist mir egal wieviel DPS die anderen fahren, da ich genug für ne ganze Gruppe mache und somit alle Adds/Trashs/Bosse schnell genug liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kenn ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit meinem 67er hunter knack ich die 1k knapp, und mein dk fährt auch genug dmg um ne grp durchzuschleifen.
Aber ob das der Sinn einer Gruppe ist? Ich weiß es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Bei uns fahrt im 10er keiner über 4k und wir haben die T-Bosse sogut wie alle gelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei uns schon xD

aber die ham auch den verrostetten ^_^



Redryujin schrieb:


> Zum Thema Raidskillung muss ich sagen;
> 
> ich skille was mir gefällt und nicht irgendwelche nachgemachten raidskillungen.
> 
> Hab sowieso was besseres in WoW endeckt was mir mehr spass macht, dadurch fällt auch das raiden weg.


Wiso gibst du deinen Senf zum Thema "Raidskillung" ab, wenn du sowiso nicht raidest xD


----------



## Er4yzer (25. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Übrigens mit Tränken und Bufffood kann man die Skillung wieder ausgleichen.



blödsinn, tränke und bufffood gehören zum standardrepertoire eines jeden raiders. mit etwas das jeder benutzt kannst du nix ausgleichen.



Malagana schrieb:


> Was ist der DPS- Wert denn wert?
> Mit meinem Hexer (2 T8,5 Teile) hab ich z.B. in Naxx an Trashgruppen bis zu 13k. Geb ich das jetzt an wenn ich gefragt werd? Oder die 2k an nem Boss mit Movement? oder ein Mittelwert?



mal abgesehen davon dass 13k eine völlig unrealistische und schwachsinnige zahl ist, ist DPS nicht DP1S, sprich der dmg den du in der ersten sekunde des spinnenviertels an 3 gepullten spinnengruppen raushaust. lol.
da kann ja jeder vollidiot mit nem AoE 10k dps raushauen und das 3 sekunden lang, danach fährst du am boss 2k. SUPER. im prinzip heißt das du bist unbrauchbar, weil du vermutlich jeden scheiß skillpunkt in aoe-talente reingesetzt hast. jetzt sag mal einem raidleader du fährst 13k dps, der lacht dich aus und kickt dich direkt wenn er hirn hat, soviel schaffen nicht mal die ensidia'nten a, boss.
trashdmg ist nicht was zählt, bei manchem trash (ausnahmen) musst du allerdings anständig dps fahren um überhaupt zum boss zu kommen (zB bei ignis die golems (mittlerweile net mehr so schlimm, früher aber), bei auriaya die steinwächter, wenn man die orb nicht schnell genug down kriegt wiped man meistens).


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> bei auriaya die steinwächter, wenn man die orb nicht schnell genug down kriegt wiped man meistens).


hatt man die auch generft?
hab letztens im 10er beide tanken müssen weil der zweite tank AFK war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es ging xD
...allerdings mitt CDs ^^


----------



## Er4yzer (25. Juli 2009)

dann bist du wohl n guter tank / hattest gute healer, normalerweise muss man die ja ziemlich weit auseinander tanken um die orb downzukriegen^^ bei uns durfte maximal einmal der buff kommen, sonst sind wir immer gewiped...


----------



## Winneone08 (25. Juli 2009)

Also da stehen Teilweise Werte im Raum die wohl etwas übertrieben sind, aber es kommt doch auch hauptsächlich auf die Klasse an.

Es ist kein Problem mit nem Dk mehr als 2k DPS zu fahren. Das schafft selbst meine Tochtewr die noch nichtmal lesen kann. Einfach mit der Maus licken was leuchtet, tata: >2k DPS.

Wenn Du dagegen mit Full Epic Krieger mehr als 2k DPS fahren willst schaffste das mit klicken eigentlich nur sehr schwer, ausser Du hast Items alle Itmelevel >213.

Wichtiger als eine Rotation, sind meiner Meinung nach die Hitwerte, was nutzt die Beste Rota, wenn 30% daneben gehen.
Also erstmal korrekt sockeln/verzaubern, das kann schon der Knackpunkt sein.


----------



## Set0 (25. Juli 2009)

Es liegt aber auch nicht immer an den DDlern. Wie oft habe ich als Tank gemekt, dass der Heiler die Leute schon bei der ersten Kleinigkeit in Grund und Boden beleidigt hat und dadurch die Moral zerstört wurde. Auch die DDler selber, die zu sehr auf sich eingenommen sind. Die meisten Leute wissen garnicht was ein paar nette Worte schon ausrichten können.
Ich habe vor ner Zeit damals einen full Epic (T7,5) DK aus der Gruppe geworfen weil der sich echt wie das letzte Arschloch benommen hat und wir 2 mal wegen seiner dummen Sprüche gewipet sind. 
Danach kam ne halb Epic Eule und wir hatten noch einen blau Equipten Ele-Schamy und einen halb Epic equipten Magier dabei gehabt. Dmg-Meter und die Geschichten dazu haben wir erst garnicht angesprochen... wir sind einfach dadurch. Ich hab die Leute auf ehrlicher Weiße gelobt und sie auch direckt angesprochen. Das gleich war damals in Kara und auch in der Zeit von 10er Naxx so.
Viele brauchen zwar einfach nur Disziplin nur viele wissen auch nicht, was ne gute Moral alles fertig bringen kann.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Winneone08 schrieb:


> Wichtiger als eine Rotation, sind meiner Meinung nach die Hitwerte, was nutzt die Beste Rota, wenn 30% daneben gehen.


O_o du weist das man als mele nur 8% Extrahit braucht.(2H und Style)
(als DW NUR für den Autohit 27%)

ok als caster dan 17%

aber 30% Miss hat man entweder an nem 85er Mob oder durch debuffs xD


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Zum Thema Raidskillung muss ich sagen;
> 
> ich skille was mir gefällt und nicht irgendwelche nachgemachten raidskillungen. Auch wenn dann meine DPS darunter leidet. Solange ich spass mit dem char habe ist es mir recht. Ulduar war ich zwar noch nie drin und muss ich nicht unbedingt rein.
> 
> ...



In nem Raid kommts darauf an die beste Leistung zu bringen, und darauf sind diese Raidskillungen nunmal konzipiert. Und zwar nicht irgendwie, die Typen von EJ zum Beispiel betreiben jedemenge TC um auf die Werte zu kommen.


----------



## Winneone08 (25. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> O_o du weist das man als mele nur 8% Extrahit braucht.(2H und Style)
> (als DW NUR für den Autohit 27%)
> 
> ok als caster dan 17%
> ...




Hast Du mal mit nem Melee an einer Bosspuppe rumprobiert? Das sind alles Theoriewerte die in der Praxis gaaaanz anders aussehen. Also 30% kommen da schon hin...
Beispiel TG nerf, da gibts auch unzählige Threads. Blizz blickt da selbst nicht mehr so richtig durch, oder? 

EDIT: ich glaube wir reden aneinader vorbei, ich meinte 30% Schaden, nicht direkte Hits. (1 Whitehit der daneben geht = viel Wut)


----------



## Redryujin (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab geraidet aber ich raide zur Zeit nicht mehr.

Und wer sind die Typen von EJ?


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich hab geraidet aber ich raide zur Zeit nicht mehr.
> 
> Und wer sind die Typen von EJ?



EliteJerks, sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Theorycrafter atm.

Ein Raider, der Fortschritt haben will, muss nunmal die bestmögliche Skillung mitbringen und diese dann noch mit Flasks und Buffood verstärken, aber nicht eine Funskillung mitbringen und durch Flasks und Buffood versuchen irgendwie auf die selben Werte zu kommen wie mit ner Raidskillung ohne Flasks.

Wenn ein DD DK Runenheilung und Ausweichchance mitgeskillt hat, frag ich den zuerst ob das seine DD Skillung is, wenn ja, kommt er halt nicht mit. Durchziehen mag ich ja auch niemand.

Wir hatten gestern spätnachts bei Ema25er nen Hexer dabei, der kam auf sagenhafte 692 DPS, hatte 60er und 70er Epics an und griff die meisten Zeit mit dem Zauberstab an. Er hats eingesehen und hat verlassen.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Winneone08 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal mit nem Melee an einer Bosspuppe rumprobiert?
> 
> EDIT: ich glaube wir reden aneinader vorbei, ich meinte 30% Schaden, nicht direkte Hits. (1 Whitehit der daneben geht = viel Wut)


erstma ja habe ich.,. ganz oft sogar.

und scheinbar reden wir anneinander vorbei.

30% verfehlen gibts nicht!

aber wenn bei nem krieger das verfehlen noch weitere schadenseinbußen mitsich bringt kann das schon sein :/

nur du hast leider "30% daneben geht" geschrieben ^_^


----------



## Er4yzer (25. Juli 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> EliteJerks, sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Theorycrafter atm.



ElitistJerks^^
Und ja es sind die besten Theorycrafter^^


----------



## AmigaLink (25. Juli 2009)

Leute kommt mal wieder von eurem DPS Wahn runter.
Diese DPS Diskussionen sind sowas von "Für den Arsch"!!!

Wenn überhaupt dann zählen nur Boss-DPS Werte.
KEIN Speiler kann anhand seiner DPS bewertet werden!
Das EINZIGE was wichtig ist, ist das der Boss im Dreck liegt.
Die Gruppe hat den Boss dann besiegt, nicht der einzelne Spieler!
Wenn einer dabei die ganze Zeit nur Decursed hat, dann hat er kein DPS aber dennoch seinen Job gemacht!
Ja es gibt Bosse die können nicht Besiegt werden wenn die Gruppe nicht genug DPS macht.
Aber auch bei diesen Bossen ist es die Gruppe und NIEMALS der einzelne Spieler!

An alle die hier mit ihren IMBA DPS Werten Prahlen:
Wenn ihr ehrlich seit, haben nur die wenigsten von euch sich ihr High-End Equipment wirklich verdient.
Die meisten von euch sind doch einfach nur Mitläufer die von anderen (die bereits das nötige Equipment hatten) gezogen wurden. Das ausarbeiten einer Taktik (bei einem neuem Boss), mit den dazugehörenden (Stundenlangen) Wipes, ist euch doch vollkommen Fremd.
SKILL habt ihr jedenfalls nicht!
Denn Skill ist nicht nur Movement und die richtige Rotation, sondern auch der gepflegte Umgang mit den anderen Spielern!
Ein Spieler mit Skill sagt einem anderem nicht das er ein GIMP ist (und reibt ihm dabei die DPS-Werte unter die Nase), sondern sagt ihm was er besser machen kann!!!

Und jetzt Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## darkxiro (25. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder *am Spiel*?


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (25. Juli 2009)

Achwas, alles hat seine guten Seiten ... mir hat letztens ein 1,2k dps DK 500g für nen timerun gezahlt ^^


----------



## AmigaLink (25. Juli 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> Achwas, alles hat seine guten Seiten ... mir hat letztens ein 1,2k dps DK 500g für nen timerun gezahlt ^^


Dir oder der Gruppe???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SemyOne (25. Juli 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Leute kommt mal wieder von eurem DPS Wahn runter.
> Diese DPS Diskussionen sind sowas von "Für den Arsch"!!!
> 
> Wenn überhaupt dann zählen nur Boss-DPS Werte.
> ...



da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, wenn ich manchmal im handelschannel lese, "suche noch 3DD´s für ulduar 10er (mindestens 3,5k DPS)" bekomm ich das kotzen... in meinen ulduar stamm sind 2 leute die 2,5 fahren und? legen trozdem alles bis mimiron first try... wenn ich mir ne grp zusammen stelle, nehm ich nur fähige leute, dennen es um teamplay und spass am spiel geht und nicht irgendwelche DPS fixierte möchtegern pro´s...


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich abends begrentze Zeit habe, und vl nur 3 Stunden spielen möchte/kann, ist es durchaus logisch das man sich auch Leute sucht die was auf die Reihe bekommen, wenn dann Leute dabei sind die weniger Dps als der Tank an einelnen Zielen machen vergeht mir vollkommen der Spaß, es ist nur ein Spiel, die Zeit die ich reinhänge jedoch nicht.

Ist diese Zeit begrentzt ist es logisch das man in dieser Zeit versucht einigermaßen was zu erreichen, und mit solchen Leuten ist dies teilweiße unmöglich. Umso schneller ein Boss fällt, umso geringer ist auch die Chance das jemand Fehler macht, und jeder kann/macht Fehler, das ist normal.

Zudem ist es verdammt demotivierend wenn es Leute gibt die ihre 5k Dps machen und manche mit Mühe und Not die 3K kratzen trotz fast dem selben Equip, es behindert auch die komplette Gruppe, dann müssen vl 7 Leute sich wegen 3 Vollpfeifen rumärgern.

Wenn sich Leute wirklich garnicht mit dem Spiel beschäftigen wollen>bitte sollen sie ist ihre Sache, aber dann sollten sie auch mit ihresgleichen spielen und sich nicht wo anders durchziehen lassen.

Das auch um Taktik geht ist klar, jedoch wette ich das die Nummer der "ich bin full Epic aber mache 2k Dps" Leute auch keine Ahnung von Taktik haben da sie sowieso grundsätzliche Verständnisprobleme haben, bisher habe ich fast niemand gekannt der wirklich guten Schaden gemacht hat aber ein ständig Fehler gemacht hat oder gestorben ist, Leute welche auffallend wenig Schaden machen sind oft auch auffallend oft unter den Leuten welche viele Fehler machen.

Dann gibt es auch noch das "Mittelding" Leute die zwar guten Schaden machen, aber eben auf Nummer sicher gehen, das mit die wertvollsten für den Raid, aber die Kategorie "mir ist es eh egal" hilft niemanden.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Juli 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> EliteJerks, sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Theorycrafter atm.
> 
> Ein Raider, der Fortschritt haben will, muss nunmal die bestmögliche Skillung mitbringen und diese dann noch mit Flasks und Buffood verstärken, aber nicht eine Funskillung mitbringen und durch Flasks und Buffood versuchen irgendwie auf die selben Werte zu kommen wie mit ner Raidskillung ohne Flasks.
> 
> ...


Eine Skillung, mit der ein Spieler nicht zurecht kommt, is nutzlos und vermindert dessen Output gewaltig !
Ausserdem ist eine "bestmögliche Skillung" nicht zwingend die best mögliche, nur weil sie von Leuten, welche Behaupten ganz Oben zustehn als solche verkauft wird !


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist eine "bestmögliche Skillung" nicht zwingend die best mögliche, nur weil sie von Leuten, welche Behaupten ganz Oben zustehn als solche verkauft wird !


Ich behaupte 1+1 ergibt 2!

sorry aber die Spielmechanik wird nunmal von Zahlen bestimmt, und Theorie Craft is nix anderes als Mathe!


----------



## Zadius (25. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich behaupte 1+1 ergibt 2!
> 
> sorry aber die Spielmechanik wird nunmal von Zahlen bestimmt, und Theorie Craft is nix anderes als Mathe!



die Spielmachanik ja, aber nicht der spieler der dahinter steht. Den Theorie ist nur Theorie und jeder
setzt diese Theorie im Spiel anders um.

So müsste ich als furor 2,3k dps machen, schaffe aber nur 700. Woran liegt das?
Weil manche Spieler einfach ihren Char anders spielen, deswegen spiele ich auch arms.
Es liegt fast immer am spieler wieviel dps rauskommt, das equip/skillung sind nur
zu unterstützung da.
Ich kenne krieger die machen mit gleichen gear weniger oder mehr dps als ich. 
dürfte aber theoretisch nach dir nicht passieren, ist aber so.


----------



## Jayner (25. Juli 2009)

Alle frisch auf 80 gewesen:
Retripala: 1100DPS
Schattenpriester: 900DPS
Eleschami: 1800~2000DPS
Hexe: 2000DPS

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich schon denke das es bei dem 
Startschaden sehr auf die Klasse ankommt. Nicht jede Klasse
fährt sofort 2k das ist Schwachsinn. Aber wie jemand nur 800dps
geschweige denn 1k mit Epicequip fahren kann ist selbst mir uneverständlich. o.ô


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Juli 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Leute kommt mal wieder von eurem DPS Wahn runter.
> Diese DPS Diskussionen sind sowas von "Für den Arsch"!!!
> 
> Wenn überhaupt dann zählen nur Boss-DPS Werte.
> ...



Ich hab da eine ganz interessante Methode entwickelt wie man feststellen kann ob man zu schlecht ist für den raid.
Man stellt sich einfach vor alle anderen hätten gleichwertiges equip und gleichwertigen skill wie man selbst.

Wenn man feststellt dass man den boss nicht schaffen würde > ZU SCHLECHT
Wenn man feststellt dass man den boss schaffen würde > GUT GENUG
Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist > ZU SCHLECHT

wahnsinnig ausgeklügeltes system oder?


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Ein zitat von mir ein wenig umgeaendert:

Dps ohne Moovment: Fail
Moovment ohne Dps: Schlecht
Moovment+Dps: Win

Wer behauptet, er habe genug skill allen wellen/whatever auszuweichen, alle taktiken zu verstehen, zu dispellen usw KANN ES DOCH NED SO SCHWER HABEN DIE RICHTIGE TASTENFOLGE ZU DUECKEN


----------



## Cyberbert (25. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein zitat von mir ein wenig umgeaendert:
> 
> Dps ohne Moovment: Fail
> Moovment ohne Dps: Schlecht
> ...



Moovment ist was?

Ich denke das jeder von euch mal ein totaler kacknoob war, und irgendjemand sich dann mal euer angenommen hat und euch in die "Kunst des WoW spielens" mit einbezogen hat, oder ihr euch schlau gemacht hab oder sonstwas.

Aber das soviele Leute hier denken sie seien die Obergötter und könnten dann über Leute urteilen die wahrscheinlich noch nicht solange spielen wie man selbst, das nervt mich hier so derbe.

Ich wage zu bezweifeln das man mit full-epic 1k DPS fährt, glaub das kann man nicht wirklich hinkriegen, als ich frisch 80 war( nich solange her^^) hatte ich an der Puppe ~800 DPS als Krieger ohne Rota etc. Gear grün-blau buntgemischt, kein hitcap usw.

Wenn es Leute gibt die gern mit 5k DPS'erln raiden, dann ist das ihr gutes Recht und dann sollen die das eben so anpreisen und die Leute danach auswählen.

Wenn ich aber höre das manche für ne Hero Ini  2,5k DPS wollen, dann frag ich mich was mit den leuten los is?! Wie sollen denn da die andern an vernünftiges equip kommen? Das ein frischer 80er mit seinem  grün/blau zeug nicht der Imba Kerl ist ist halt normal.

Aber ich hab schon gemerkt, in WoW ist man entweder der King-Dingeling oder eben ein nap -.-


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Zadius schrieb:


> die Spielmachanik ja, aber nicht der spieler der dahinter steht. Den Theorie ist nur Theorie und jeder
> setzt diese Theorie im Spiel anders um.


Die Spieler die das absolut maximum rausholen und rausholen müssen, sind normaler weise nicht die Spieler die Probleme mitt der umsetzung haben.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Aber ich hab schon gemerkt, in WoW ist man entweder der King-Dingeling oder eben ein nap -.-


daran is wohl die com selber schuld... und vor allem die unendlichen möglichkeiten an Episches Equip zu kommen... weshalb jeder meint man müsse Instand full epic sein!

wehe wehe stunden.....

ausserdem wozu gibt es Gilden? xD

PS: ups, da hatt ja keiner zwischen gepostet xD


----------



## Cyberbert (25. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> daran is wohl die com selber schuld... und vor allem die unendlichen möglichkeiten an Episches Equip zu kommen... weshalb jeder meint man müsse Instand full epic sein!
> 
> wehe wehe stunden.....
> 
> ...



Joa sicher, und was für Gilden nehmen einen auf der ich sag mal "keinen Plan" hat?! Wahrscheinlich eben Leute die genau so "funlike" spielen wie man selbst. Der Knackpunkt ist, das man zwar relativ simpel auf lvl 80 kommt, aber dann fängt das Spiel erst an, man muss sich mit dingen befassen die einem niemand bis dato erklärt hat.

Gut ich persönlich war relativ früh in einer Gilde, aber da wurde auch eher wenig übers Spiel geredet oder über die "Theorie" wie man seine Klasse spielt etc. aber man lernte "passiv" mit. Nun bin ich in einer anderen Gilde die ich pers. absolut genial finde, es gibt da genügend Leute die wissen wovon sie sprechen und die gerne einem erklären wieso das und das wichtig ist oder man es tun sollte oder man es nicht tun sollte, aber die Zeit nimmt sich halt kaum einer für "fremde".

Skillung, Rota wenn die passt, dann macht man mind. seine 1k DPS als 80er, da is das Gear glaube völlig wurscht.

Was ich mich frage, an welchen Stellen die ~800 DPS gemessen wurden?! Am "Trash" oder am Boss?! Was fürn Boss? Welche Umstände etc.

An manchen Bossen fühl ich mich wohl und an anderen kotz ich jedes mal, da mach ich mal 2,2k DPS und an anderen nur 1,4k DPS, weil der mich stunt oder mich einfriert oder ich ständig am hin und her rennen bin wegen irgendeinem Mist^^

Ich denke einfach das die Ansprüche halt ein Problem darstellen, man will ne Hero Ini einfach kurz einschieben und die Embleme einsacken und seinen kram weitermachen.

Und als Neuling sieht man halt eher nur die "80" als Ziel, ihr dürft nicht vergessen das manche von euch schon seit Classic oder BC spielen und manche erst seit Wochen evlt. Monaten und ohne eine "Einleitung" erklärt sich sowas nicht von selbst.

Vielen die da mit "low-Dps" rumdümpeln würde eine Gilde gut tun die sie in manchen Dingen einfach nur berät, aber das man sich so über die "low-leute" aufregt nervt mich tierisch, dann sagt man höflich, tut mir leid aber deine DPS sind mir zu wenig, ich wollte das schnell hinter mich bringen, oder einfach mal gleich klarstellen, ey nur 2k DPS Leute für Hero Ini gesucht, mal sehen wieviele sich dann noch melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Joa sicher, und was für Gilden nehmen einen auf der ich sag mal "keinen Plan" hat?
> 
> Skillung, Rota wenn die passt, dann macht man mind. seine 1k DPS als 80er, da is das Gear glaube völlig wurscht.


Es gibt mehr als genug Seiten und Guides die einem alles verständlich beibringen ^_^

und 1000 DPS wenn SKillung und Rota sitzt sind doch Quatsch... man schafft 1000+ DPS *NACKT *wenn Skillung und Rota past!
(zumindest als mele Nackt + Waffe)


----------



## Mage A (29. Juli 2009)

SemyOne schrieb:


> da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, wenn ich manchmal im handelschannel lese, "suche noch 3DD´s für ulduar 10er (mindestens 3,5k DPS)" bekomm ich das kotzen... in meinen ulduar stamm sind 2 leute die 2,5 fahren und? legen trozdem alles bis mimiron first try... wenn ich mir ne grp zusammen stelle, nehm ich nur fähige leute, dennen es um teamplay und spass am spiel geht und nicht irgendwelche DPS fixierte möchtegern pro´s...



YEAHUHUHU

Strike, gibt es noch mehr von deiner Sorte ? falls ja herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich wünschte das viele sich noch mal vor Augen führen das dies ein Spiel ist und nicht die DPS das Rennen macht sondern und jetzt haltet euch fest......

DAS
TEAMPLAY         episch
1-999999 Schaden in 1 Sekunden
+ 200 Spielspaß
+ 200 Humor
+ 200 weniger graue Haare
+ 200 Intilligenz
+ 200 Ausdauer und Jieper auf n KAffee während des Raides
+ 200 Humor und Witz
+ 200 auf is mir egal auf das Geni(t)alometer ( was btw in meinen Raids nicht gepostet wird,             komisch aber auch 24 andere und meiner Einer scheren sich nicht die Bohne drum)
+ 200 Lol da liecht er joar im Dregg der Boss, n1 Leutz saubere Arbeit an die heiler, gut gemacht             Tanks und an die Damagedealer sehr gut keiner hat Aggro gehabt und den Raid gefährdet

<<Beim Spielen entdeckt ihr die wunderbarste Sache der Welt, Kommunikation, Humor und freude an dem was ihr könnt und was ihr mit anderen schaffen könnt, mögen sich viele Schleier weiterhin für euch lichten>>

ItemLevel 1


Have fun, it´s just a Game


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug Seiten und Guides die einem alles verständlich beibringen ^_^
> 
> und 1000 DPS wenn SKillung und Rota sitzt sind doch Quatsch... man schafft 1000+ DPS *NACKT *wenn Skillung und Rota past!
> (zumindest als mele Nackt + Waffe)


Du hast nie Schurke gespielt.
Da war bei mir bei perfekter rota mit blauem gear und 150 treff 6 Wk kein land zu sehen.
980 dps und so, aber mit jedem neuen Blauen/episcdhen teil ist die dps gleich um 80, 90-100 gestiegen.


----------



## bumbumboris (29. Juli 2009)

Bescheidene Frage von einem Freizeitspieler, der möglichst puren Spielspaß ohne Addons haben möchte: Welches Addon brauch ich den, um meine effektiven DPS zu sehen. Oder reichen da die Bordmittel, die schon beim installieren in WOW integriert sind. Kann ich die DPS aus dem Charakterbild + Daten ersehen?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und Gnade im vorraus von allen, die mit mir eine Instanz besuchen. Ich orientiere mich am liebsten beim Schadenmachen an den Spieleffekten und Bewegungen meines Charakters und nicht nach einer vorgeschriebenen bis ins Detailt ausgeklügelten Rotation.  gez Karla.


----------



## Huds (29. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So hallo, mir gehts langsam echt aufn Sack wenn ich in Heros geh und wir die ini net packen nur weil die dd´s mal wieder 1k dps fahren.



Dann spiel ein spiel ohne Penislatte ...


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Dann spiel ein spiel ohne Penislatte ...


Fail:
Der DAMAGE ist die Aufgabe der DAMEGE dealer.
Wenn er fehlt, und der raid wegen enrage verreckt, oder weil heiler Oom, sind die DD schuld.
Genauso wie der tank, wenn er die aggro ned haelt, oder Heiler, wenn er zu wenig heilt.



bumbumboris schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage von einem Freizeitspieler, der möglichst puren Spielspaß ohne Addons haben möchte: Welches Addon brauch ich den, um meine effektiven DPS zu sehen. Oder reichen da die Bordmittel, die schon beim installieren in WOW integriert sind. Kann ich die DPS aus dem Charakterbild + Daten ersehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Halbwegs genau: Dmgmeter, Recount
Sehr Genau, detailiert: WWS.
Einfach im internet suchen.


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fail:
> Der DAMAGE ist die Aufgabe der DAMEGE dealer.
> Wenn er fehlt, und der raid wegen enrage verreckt, oder weil heiler Oom, sind die DD schuld.
> Genauso wie der tank, wenn er die aggro ned haelt, oder Heiler, wenn er zu wenig heilt.
> ...



Da ist aber das Problem. Bei dds und Tanks sieht man schlechte Leistungen früh, aber wie soll man einen schlechten Healer entlarven? Man hat ja während einer Ini keine Vergleichswerte...also schwierig...

Und zur DPS-Diskussion:
Der dps ist sofort von *****egal, weil der eben nicht zählt, sondern der angerichtene Schaden. Und ganz ehrlich. Wenn man in der Gruppe einen dd hat, der eben nur seine 1k fährt, ist immernoch fast jeder Hero locker möglich. Beispiel: Turm Hero mit folgenen DDs gemeistert... 2k, 1,3k und 1k... Also alles halb so wild.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Da ist aber das Problem. Bei dds und Tanks sieht man schlechte Leistungen früh, aber wie soll man einen schlechten Healer entlarven? Man hat ja während einer Ini keine Vergleichswerte...also schwierig...
> 
> Und zur DPS-Diskussion:
> Der dps ist sofort von *****egal, weil der eben nicht zählt, sondern der angerichtene Schaden. Und ganz ehrlich. Wenn man in der Gruppe einen dd hat, der eben nur seine 1k fährt, ist immernoch fast jeder Hero locker möglich. Beispiel: Turm Hero mit folgenen DDs gemeistert... 2k, 1,3k und 1k... Also alles halb so wild.


Problem ist erst wenn alle 1k dps machen...
Und ehrlich, wieso sollten Tanks und Heiler, die sich sowieso am meisten anstrengen auchnoch leute durchziehen, die sich einfach nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschaeftigen wollen durchziehen?


----------



## Kerby499 (29. Juli 2009)

Whine..... WoW ist VIEL zu einfach ... 
Whine .... WoW ist keine Herausforderung ...

So, oder so ähnlich lautet doch jeder 2te Post ...

Das Forum hier dient einigen als Dampfablass, immer wenn ich so Kommentare sehe wie ....
"Grade eben ( vor 2,5 min )  in [INSERT_INSTANZ_HERE] ....bla ..whine ...heul .."


----------



## Mobmap (29. Juli 2009)

Also stimmt schon diese 1k Dps Monster sind schon erbährmlich aber als Ele sind 2k Dps nichts besonderes da unser Grundschaden im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Troghos (29. Juli 2009)

TRC schrieb:


> Ach ja, am Rande vermerkt: Jede HC ist mit 3 DDs à 800 dps zu schaffen, wenn Tank und Heiler gut sind...



/sign

Ich hab mal den ganzen Beitrag verfolgt und musste echt immer wieder entweder den Kopf schütteln oder schmunzeln.

Natürlich steht es außer Frage, dass manche wirklich lernresistent sind ... keine Frage - aaaaber der Knackpunkt ist doch:

WIE zum GEIER haben wir eigentlich die Hc's geschafft, als WotLk noch gaaaaanz jung war und wir erstmals mit Quest-Belohnungs/nHc-Ini-Gear da rein sind, die Tanks noch keine 35k Leben unbuffed hatten und die Heiler ihr Mana noch  nicht auf den Boden schütten mussten, um es los zu werden?

Gab es da irgendeinen Trick? Weil wenn man hier so bissi mitliest, bekommt man irgendwie das Gefühl, die Hc-Inis sind darauf ausgelegt, dass man da am besten nur mit einer Gruppe reingeht, die durch die Bank Full-Ulduar25-Gear ihr eigen nennen kann.

Also ich geh eigentlich auch recht gerrn mal mit frisch-80-Twinks von Gildies in paar Hc's zum Marken farmen ... wobei es mir gleich is, ob ich mit PalaTank, Dudu-Heiler oder meinem Main (Jäger) mitgeh. Dabei werden anfangs auch oft erbärmliche Dps-Zahlen abgeliefert - denn auch wenn man den Char NICHT bei Ebay gekauft hat: hochlevel und Dmg in Ini fahren is eigentlich komplett was anderes (und damit meine ich nicht NUR die Skillung) ... Leute, die zB ihre Melee-Twinks beim Level einfach nit wirklich in Ini gespielt haben, müssen sich echt auch erst mal an das "Steh-wenn-iwie-möglich-immer-HINTER-dem-Boss"-Mantra gewöhnen, um nur 1 Beispiel zu nennen.

Also beim Ini gehen mit Low-Dps-DD's einfach mal an die ersten Hc's erinnern und das ganze als Abenteuer sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz
Troghos


----------



## Terranen (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein zitat von mir ein wenig umgeaendert:
> 
> Dps ohne Moovment: Fail
> Moovment ohne Dps: Schlecht
> ...



Des is nicht von dir des hast du kopiert


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber stellt euch einfach vor, der heiler hat auch 900 zm (frei erfunden, kenne werte nicht) und tank 20k hp... da wuerden die dds auch nicht mitwollen



Terranen schrieb:


> Des is nicht von dir des hast du kopiert


Beweise? Der ursprungspost von mir war 
Equip ohne Skill: Fail
Skill ohne Equip: Guter Anfang
Skill + Equip: Win


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. Juli 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Da ist aber das Problem. Bei dds und Tanks sieht man schlechte Leistungen früh, aber wie soll man einen schlechten Healer entlarven? Man hat ja während einer Ini keine Vergleichswerte...also schwierig...



mindestens der tank merkt es, wenn bei ihm ein heal ankommt der ihn nur um 10% heilt


----------



## Terranen (29. Juli 2009)

bumbumboris schrieb:


> Ich orientiere mich am liebsten beim Schadenmachen an den Spieleffekten und Bewegungen meines Charakters und nicht nach einer vorgeschriebenen bis ins Detailt ausgeklügelten Rotation.  gez Karla.



Mit der Aussage hast du mir heut ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gemeißelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Millencolin (29. Juli 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> So meine Frage: Liegt es am Server? (Baelgun) An der Fraktion? (Allianz) Oder am Spiel?



definitiv an der fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber stellt euch einfach vor, der heiler hat auch 900 zm (frei erfunden, kenne werte nicht) und tank 20k hp... da wuerden die dds auch nicht mitwollen



Wenn ich in einer HC gehe und sehe der Tank hat wenig HP, dann denk ich immer als erstes die Mobs müssen schnell, sehr schnell umgeholzt werden, bevor der Tank umgeholzt wird.


Mfg


----------



## Terranen (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber stellt euch einfach vor, der heiler hat auch 900 zm (frei erfunden, kenne werte nicht) und tank 20k hp... da wuerden die dds auch nicht mitwollen
> 
> 
> Beweise? Der ursprungspost von mir war
> ...




oh nein
anderer Fred, anderer poster
egal, du weißt was ich dir damit sagen will.... passt scho


----------



## Panaku (29. Juli 2009)

also bis vor kurzem hatte ich nur nen tank, aber seit einige wochen habe ich nen mage auf 80 erste hc gleichmal 1,2k mit blauem gear von quests und non heros, und jetzt erklärt mir mal wie ich mit meinem mage nachdem er 3 tage auf 80 war in der ersten hc so eine dps fahre? das is echt kein kunststück. mittlerweile fahre ich in heros meine 2k-2,5k ohne probleme und hab weder das übergear, ich habe nicht auf jedem teil highend-verzauberungen und rar-gems. habe noch das lvl-trinket mit 75 zm und auch noch nichtmal alles itemlvl 200.

ich habe einen magier gefragt was er so für eine rota nutzt fertig aus und siehe da ein dd der bei emalon im mittleren bereich ist


----------



## Schiksterminator (29. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Anstatt immer zu meckern, was ja hier standart ist, könnte man ja den Leuten Tipps geben wie sie es besser machen könnten. Ach sorry, lästern macht ja mehr spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt noch ordentliche Leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE : Das klingt mir ziemlich nach Schwazvergelich, ohhh ja alle in meiner Gruppe sind zu dumm..aber ich , ich bin der beste. Wenn du vielleicht gleich mal nach der dps fragen würdest bevor ihr da rein geht,hätte niemand ein Problem und du müsstest nicht sone wirklich dummen Threads aufmachen. Und alleine schon die dumme (hoffentlich nicht ernstgemeinte Frage) ob es am Server liegt oder gar an der Fraktion.

Hmm Toll das heißt ma wieder Allianz spielen nur Kinder von deiner sicht aus ja? Vielleicht solltest du mal überlegen ob es nicht an dir liegt!
'


----------



## Hýpooo (29. Juli 2009)

najo mache mit mein lvl 73er wl 1.7k dps selfbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (29. Juli 2009)

wotlk takes too much skill thats all


----------

